# Wildwood Red in Tooth and Claw II [IC]



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2006)

RG
Info 
OOC 
Old IC 

The Oath of the Hunt

_With vines and saplings we bind thee,
In forests of green shall you be.

A ring of trees to be your cage
Forever your wanton heart shall rage.
Where cruel instinct and blood lust roam
In this realm you’ll make your home.

To chase, to hunt and then to kill
All for glory and the thrill
One the predator; the other prey
Nary the hunter rues the day.

Where life and death forever duel
Only the fittest here shall rule._

Dover poem as recited by Alagor the Scholar King.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2006)

In the few hours of darkness when neither of the Forge's two suns bathe the world with illumination, a new celestial object is visible against the starry background. Few notice at first, but those who do notice that it shines with an odd green light. They also notice that with each passing night it grows larger and brighter as seen in the brief hours of the night's clear view.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 21, 2006)

"Firblain, Victor, thank you for answering my call." King Alagor's rich voice welcomes the pair of you warmly. The large german sheperd-like canine humanoid dover King stands taller than the dwarf but a touch shorter than the tiefling. Thick brown fur covers his body and he gestures with delicately structured hands bearing dexterous digits. The dovers’ feet are very similar to a wolf’s paw and despite the bipedal posture, clawless hand, and regal presence there is an underlying animalistic nature to the dover presence accentuated by the jaws and teeth of a lupine predator.

"Your skills as woodsmen have been praised many times and you are both accomplished hunters. You have proven yourselves valuable members of the Silber Dovers. I would ask a service of the two of you. I have a task that requires skilled trackers but also requires explorations into the dark depths of realms underground."

Standing in his audience chamber King Alagor looks regal, a leader loved and trusted by his people. The Queen sitting behind him however looks both predatory and protective, she has the air of one ready to spring instantly to action. Her spear leans against her throne within easy reach. On the other side of her throne stands the black furred dover druid Zallon. He occassionally whispers into the ear of the Queen, his words too low to be overheard. Also in attendance are various dover elders, a few of royal dover progeny and the fostered elven youth. To the side is a massive battered being of white and blue metal, as if bizaare articulated plate were placed over a giant humanoidish figure.

"As you may be aware, the Queen's hunting party came across a being of living metal armor wandering in the woods of our territory. Evaluating its intentions as peaceful and thinking it might be a newly arrived seed she brought it to my attention. I established contact and over time taught him our language. It is called Ennar Forzian." The king gestures to present the blue and white giant. "A being possessed of a life force and will of its own, living magic and metal. It's memories start a few months ago, arising in a dark chamber filled with debris. It dug its way out, managed to tunnel its way to the surface and began wandering, searching for sentient life until its crashings attracted the attention of the Queen's hunters."

The King turns back then to face Firblain and Viktor directly.

"I want you to take Ennar, find where he emerged, and explore the area. Find out if it holds keys to the mystery of Ennar's identity, or secrets that may aid the village. From what we know it is an area outside of the Silber Dover territory. It may be that you can find no more than the chamber he emerged from and that is the end of it. Or it may lead to an underground citadel or an entire abandoned city blocked from the light of the two suns. I want you to learn what can be scouted and then report back to me."


----------



## dog45 (Nov 21, 2006)

The broad-shouldered dwarf gives the King a half-bow at entering his hall and stands silently while listening. His fingers play along the edge of his waraxe tied to his belt. Glancing between the King and the blue and white metal statue, Firblain thinks to himself, _that things alive? must be some kinda mages lost toy._ 

When the King finishes his speech, Firblain bows slowly to the King and says "It will be done." While rising, he mutters to Victor, "What in the nine hells is that?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 21, 2006)

NR4ZN bows low. "Thank you, your magnificence! This humble unit is honored to serve your august personage."

The giant metal figure tuns to the dwarf and tiefling. "My lords Firblain and Victor, it is a pleasure to meet such stalwarts as youselves. If you [burst of static], please excuse me. If you think of anything I may do to aid in our quest, or simply make the going more easy, please do not hesitate to ask. I am yours to command."


[internal high level message code]_Memory leak detected at address 90FA905C ... rerouting ... Memory leak detected at address 90FB3094 ... rerouting ... mapped at address 90FB458C._


----------



## Kularian (Nov 22, 2006)

Victor knelt as he came within the proper distance of the Dover King.  These creatures had shown him kindness where none before had, and because of that, they had earned a respectful place in his heart.  Whenever his services were required, he eagerly accepted, wanting to show his gratitude to the dog-like humanoids.

As the king spoke, the Tiefling followed the gesture, seeing the 'white giant' that he had heard the others whisper about.  He had heard of Iron and Steel Golems back on his home world, and this monstrous creature resembled what he had heard, but appeared to be even more advanced.  But as unusual as it was, all manner of creature found their way to the Wildwood, and this one was no different.

As the king finished the orders, Victor stood slowly.  "Worry not, my liege.  I have the utmost confidence in our abilities.  Your orders shall be completed as quickly as possible."  As he turned back toward Ennar, Firblain whispered a question to him.  With a small grin, he replied, "Seems to be some sort of golem, but I've never heard of one with free will."

Victor nodded to Ennar.  "Your company is welcome, Ennar Forzian.  I'm not certain of what can be done now, but if a situation occurs that would require your abilities, I will let you know."  The words were formal, but warmed by a genuine smile on the Tiefling's face.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2006)

A sparrow swoops into the hall and flies around a little before landing on the shoulder of the black furred druid. He whispers into the Queen's ear then formally excuses himself and withdraws from the chamber.

"Very good." says the King warmly at your acceptance. "Go with my blessing."

As you leave the King's Hall you see the druid whispering something to the small bird which leaps off his shoulder and wings up and away. He looks up and spies you then gestures for you to come near. "Come, walk with me to the Belly. I must leave the village soon and would speak to the newly arrived travelling bard Taggart is hosting before I go. And I would talk with you of your search."


----------



## dog45 (Nov 22, 2006)

As Firblain is leaving the hall he pauses to take a long look at Ennar. Shaking his head, he walks out to be caught up by Zallon. "A new bard in town, huh? I hope he lasts longer than the last one. Poor bastard got himself lost in the woods - till the goblins found him" Firblain says. 

Walking towards the Belly, Firblain looks up and scans the sky, looking at the place where the green star appears in the true darkness. He grunts, "So what'd you have in mind Zallon?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2006)

"You do well to look for the new comet. Few noted when it first appeared, many still do not know about it at all. By Ennar's recounting and my tracking of the nights, he awoke, if that is the right word, when the comet first appeared. I think it unlikely to be coincidence. Keep your eyes and ears open if you find his underground chambers. Note every oddity. Recover what you can that you think is not a threat. I cannot say what you will find but if things appear twisted or corrupted then be quick with your axe and be willing to burn. I go to confer with other druids of the Circle about the meaning of the comet. I hope to see you all when I return and hear what you have learned."


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 23, 2006)

Kularian said:
			
		

> Victor nodded to Ennar.  "Your company is welcome, Ennar Forzian.  I'm not certain of what can be done now, but if a situation occurs that would require your abilities, I will let you know."  The words were formal, but warmed by a genuine smile on the Tiefling's face.




The robot nods solemnly, "Yes my lord. I look forward to being of assistance."



			
				dog45 said:
			
		

> As Firblain is leaving the hall he pauses to take a long look at Ennar. Shaking his head, he walks out to be caught up by Zallon. "A new bard in town, huh? I hope he lasts longer than the last one. Poor bastard got himself lost in the woods - till the goblins found him" Firblain says.




NR4ZN turns when the dwarf shakes his head. Squatting slightly to address him the towering machine says, "Is there a problem my lord? I offer my apologies if I have caused you discomfiture. If you would explain my error, I will certainly refrain from such trespasses in the future."



			
				voadam said:
			
		

> "You do well to look for the new comet. Few noted when it first appeared, many still do not know about it at all. By Ennar's recounting and my tracking of the nights, he awoke, if that is the right word, when the comet first appeared. I think it unlikely to be coincidence. Keep your eyes and ears open if you find his underground chambers. Note every oddity. Recover what you can that you think is not a threat. I cannot say what you will find but if things appear twisted or corrupted then be quick with your axe and be willing to burn. I go to confer with other druids of the Circle about the meaning of the comet. I hope to see you all when I return and hear what you have learned."




"My lord Zallon, I concur with your assessment that there is likely a causal link between my return to functional status and the new light in the sky. While many of my memories previous to the crash are not currently accessible, I do know that the Ottotowans would certainly send a rescue vessel if they lost contact with the ship that I arrived on. I had assumed that my ship had simply left when things went awry. This may be cause for concern. Ottotowans are a peaceful people, but quite technologically advanced and psionically adept. They would spare no effort in recovering the souls of their dead for revivification.

As for the current quest, extreme caution is certainly advisable. Unfortunately my Geiger counter is offline, so our only warning of radiation or similar energies may be die-off or the warping you have described. And thank you, my lord, for the warning"


----------



## Kularian (Nov 23, 2006)

Victor followed the dwarf's gaze, looking up into the night sky.  He wasn't certain what Firblain was looking for, however, but his eyes immediately picked out the star when the druid mentioned it.  The Tiefling had noticed it once or twice, but thought nothing of it.  Victor kept silent as Zallon talked, but turned his eyes to the large golem.  So, this creature was connected to the new star?  That was an interesting proposition.



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The robot nods solemnly, "Yes my lord. I look forward to being of assistance."




Victor nodded at the golem.  "If you're connected to that star like Zallon's saying, you might have more of a role than I surmised."  Turning back to the dwarf and the druid, he nodded at Zallon.  "We'll be sure to be on the lookout for anything unusual, Zallon.  You can count on us."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2006)

Zallon nods "May you find success in your searches. Ah, here we are."

Upon entering the meadhall your attention is drawn to a honey colored dover on a raised wooden platform, he is in the middle of reciting an epic about the Wyrm Matsu Dargus and her clash with elven archmages. Episodes of the tale are punctuated by some of the most beautiful music you have heard as he plays upon a striking golden flute in between stanzas.

The other dover in the hall seem enthralled by the performance, and listen with rapt attention.

Zallon however seems to be evaluating the bard and the audience instead of focusing on the tale. A tiny brown bat flitters into the hall and swoops around once to land upon the druid's outstretched finger and hang upside down. Zallon says "If you will excuse me." and goes off to a corner to inspect and apparently listen to the bat.

Taggart, the proprietor of the Belly, can be seen behind a wooden bar.

The tale ends with the elves mourning their slain and the dragon withdrawing to recover from terrible death curses, both knowing it is only a matter of time before the conflict must resume after they have recovered.

As the performance ends there is a respectful silence and then conversation picks up, as dover begin commenting on the performance of the new bard.

Taggart calls out "Contel" and the bard comes over to be introduced to Zallon and they begin a private conversation, though you notice the bat is now gone.

It is early evening and that part of the year where the two suns travel close together, leaving more hours of darkness than normal.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 27, 2006)

Firblain stands just inside the tavern, focused on the bards tale. When he finishes he sits at a table near the entrance, glancing at the chairs and then up to NR4ZN with a smirk on his face. "You don't have anything to worry about. I was just shaking my head in wonder, I suppose. Never have seen anything like you before."

Turning to Victor he says "I've half a mind to set out now - nighttime doesn't bother me so much, and I'm itchin to find those goblins."  The dwarfs face twitches slightly at the mention of the cursed smallfolk, though he does not seem to notice it.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2006)

*Meanwhile*

On a world in a dimension far, far away a young man reborn an elan turns 22. Journeying alone on an expedition of self development he finds himself walking across a field at the edge of some woods. The cawing of crows catches his ears. Glancing up he sees a small flock starting to gather. A few have landed on trees braying out their calls while others wheel about in the sky. Something has attracted their attention and others seem to be gathering.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 27, 2006)

Curious as to what could have drawn the attention of so many crows, Weylan moves towards the edge of the woods to investigate.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 27, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> "I've half a mind to set out now - nighttime doesn't bother me so much, and I'm itchin to find those goblins."




Victor nods in response, then turns his head to look at the dwarf.  "I possess night-sight as well, and I would have no problems leaving as soon as we're all ready."  He smirked afterward, unable to suppress it any more.  "And besides, if we don't go out there and do some hunting, you might develop a nervous twitch."

Turning to Ennar, Victor asked, "Well, what say you, Ennar?  Are you willing and/or able to leave tonight, or cannot your...um...senses...handle the darkness of night?  What _are_ they called, anyway?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2006)

Looking over the giant construct Victor thinks Ennar's footprints will likely have lasted, Each step of his creates deep impressions as his massive weight presses down with each foot fall.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Curious as to what could have drawn the attention of so many crows, Weylan moves towards the edge of the woods to investigate.




As Weylan moves closer he gets the distinct feeling of being watched. The hairs raise on the back of his neck and he feels a presence he cannot precisely identify.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 29, 2006)

Focusing for a moment, Weylan manifests his mindblade and begins looking around; seeking the overlooking presence.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 29, 2006)

Kularian said:
			
		

> Victor nods in response, then turns his head to look at the dwarf.  "I possess night-sight as well, and I would have no problems leaving as soon as we're all ready."  He smirked afterward, unable to suppress it any more.  "And besides, if we don't go out there and do some hunting, you might develop a nervous twitch."
> 
> Turning to Ennar, Victor asked, "Well, what say you, Ennar?  Are you willing and/or able to leave tonight, or cannot your...um...senses...handle the darkness of night?  What _are_ they called, anyway?"




"Unfortunately I must report that all of my night operations optics are currently nonfunctional. But ...tics are currently nonfunctional. But I will be happy to begin our mission now. No time like the present!"

Module Dover Language produced a fatal exception error, retry? Initializing ...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2006)

Bidding goodnight to the dover in the Belly, the party heads out into the dark of the night.

EN4ZN's array of crystalline low light and infrared photoreceptors are heavily damaged, but the faint light of the cresent blue moon is enough for him to manage.

Firblain and Viktor easily glide through the night, their non human eyes well adapted to the dark. They are comfortable with the wilderness travel. EN4ZN in contrast seems to crash through underbrush with every heavy step, leaving deep impressions and an easy to mark trail.

This proves a boon to their mission as the skilled woodsmen are able to note occasional marks of their new companion's old trail even after such a long time.

Eventually the three pass beyond the patrolled trails of the Silber Dover territory and once past the blaze-marked boundaries they head onto EN4ZN's old trail. Plants have already sprung up to replace those knocked down by the warforged's previous passage, but traces of his path are still evident to their skilled eyes.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2006)

*Weylan*

The eruption of the mindblade manifesting out of the fist of the young elan catches the attention of several of the crows. Some tilt their heads, peering at him now with interest. Their cawing increases and is answered by more who seem to be flying out of the forest. There are dozens now in the trees and more in the air.

Weylan feels the watching presence lies in the forest. Nothing visually alerts him to such a presence but his instincts tell him it is there, and that it is dangerous.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 30, 2006)

Pausing against an old tree, Firblain looks up and down the path they've been following. Turning towards Viktor he says, "Do you think someone else might have already found this trail?" The dwarfs body quivers for a moment. "Maybe the goblins have scouted out his crash site." He says, nodding towards EN4ZN.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 30, 2006)

Wary of the crows, but still feeling the presence bears investigating, Weylan stealthily moves towards the treeline.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2006)

As Weylan approaches the treeline he crouches low to take advantage of the underbrush in making a more stealthy approach to investigate the presence. He keeps his mindblade lowered so that its light is not as bright a beacon. 

As he takes his first step into the actual forest however dozens of crows give out raucus cawings and take wing, diving towards the partially hidden elan. They swoop down and swirl around Weylan. He can here more calling out from the trees as the birds swarm around him and more and more join in. The beating of their wings is deafening and the birds' squawking cries are disorienting. He is buffeted by wings as they pass and the numbers swarming him increase.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 1, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Pausing against an old tree, Firblain looks up and down the path they've been following. Turning towards Viktor he says, "Do you think someone else might have already found this trail?" The dwarfs body quivers for a moment. "Maybe the goblins have scouted out his crash site." He says, nodding towards EN4ZN.




NR4ZN continues to lumber along, seemingly blithely unaware of the Firblain's question to Viktor.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2006)

As the crows begin swarming Weylan dives for cover next to a large tree; fending off the crows with swatting blows.  (OOC:  Full Defense)


----------



## Kularian (Dec 2, 2006)

> Pausing against an old tree, Firblain looks up and down the path they've been following. Turning towards Viktor he says, "Do you think someone else might have already found this trail?" The dwarfs body quivers for a moment. "Maybe the goblins have scouted out his crash site." He says, nodding towards EN4ZN.




Victor pauses.  "Perhaps.  I'd find it hard to believe that no one has stumbled across this yet.  Goblins or gnolls are definitely a possibility."  The Tiefling paused, looking down at the ground, searching for any sort of tracks that would reveal the origins of any others that might have found this area.  Getting a slight sense of unease, he tightened his grip on his sword.

"I don't like this place..." he mutters under his breath.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2006)

*Weylan*

Weylan dives behind a tree and attempts to keep the crows off of himself with his mindblade, giving extra protection to his eyes as the claws and beaks of the birds snap near him.

The black forms crowd out the sky then the forest around him. The beating of the wings becomes a thousand distinct thunders to Weylan's ears. Each caw demands his attention and draws his eyes to its source. The faint click of talons and snapping beaks resonate clearly. Each sound seems richer and more full of meaning than anything he has experienced before but the speed of events does not allow enough time for his brain to process everything. The taste of the air becomes sharper, he can feel the blood pulsing in his veins, smell the sweat from his exertions as he fends off potential attacks and spins to keep vulnerable parts out of reach. The flash of black feathers creates patterns of intense beauty. The scene of flowing birds is ever changing and the shifting patterns are too much for the elan's mind to hold. 

Everything seems more intense, every sense is filled with stimuli and Weylan stumbles as the ground beneath his feet seems to shift. The air tastes different somehow, the birds flow away revealing a taller, thicker forest but one no longer filled with light, it is now the dark of night with Weylan's mindblade providing him with illumination. Even with the birds gone his senses are overwhelmed. The air pulses with life, each breath seems the sweetest he has ever taken. The patterns of shadow and light given off by his blade create scenes of incredible beauty he cannot tear his eyes off of. The bark on the trees and patterns of forking on the tree branches seem of great value that he cannot fully comprehend. He feels his emotions well and intensify.

ooc Weylan is stunned for 3 rounds.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2006)

*In Wildwood*

The party continues on and it is not long before Firblain's and Viktor's surmises are confirmed.

Tracks indicate that a large party of small humanoids came upon the trail and head in the direction of Ennar's old tracks. Firblain knows the light prints of the goblins well and can confirm it is them. Viktor can see the markings of a few large wolf-like beings mixed among them, and indications of where they stopped and some of the light humanoids dismounted, walked around a little then remounted and the whole party headed down Ennar's old trail, away from the dover village towards wherever Ennar came from.

As the two rangers are absorbing these findings, they hear the beating of dozens of wings down the trail a bit and the cawing of dozens of crows.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 4, 2006)

Firblain crouches down over the goblin tracks, staring at them intently. Only the birds cause him to break his spell, and he stands up and unslings his greataxe. "I think the goblins may have left a few friends behind." He whispers to Victor and Ennar as he starts creeping towards the source of the noise.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2006)

Weylan reels, stunned by the sheer clarity of perception in this new place.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 4, 2006)

As the stops to investigate the convergence of the goblin's trail with his own, NR4ZN takes on about as much of a hangdog look as is possible for the robot, "Oh my, I would like to convey my deepest apologies for ..."

It stops upon hearing the noise. Without another word it unlimbers the massive tree trunk strapped to its back.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 4, 2006)

Victor examines the prints, knowing the animalistic footprints to most likely be either riding dogs or Worgs.  But before he can voice his thoughts, the cawing of crows breaks his line of thought.  Snapping his head up, he reaches for his sword.  However, upon seeing Firblain and Ennar prepare to fight close up, he opts for the shortbow instead.  "I'll cover you," the Tiefling whispers back, nocking an arrow into the bow, and keeping his senses alight.  Thus prepared, the ranger watches his ally advance.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2006)

As the party creeps forward readying for possible
threats they see a swarm of crows further down the
trail swirling in a great cawing cloud. As the
cloud disperses a human is revealed stumbling but
maintaining his footing. He appears disoriented,
his senses not yet adjusted to the ambient rush of
power and intense sensation of Wildwood. A glowing
spike of force extends from his fist and he swings
it in rapid arcs to ward off the flurry of avian
forms.

As the party takes in this scene, a howl cuts
through the night air. Two large wolf like
creatures with black fur are bearing armed 
riders  on their backs and pouring on speed as they
come within site of the disoriented human. The
orange skinned humanoids lean forward on their
racing mounts, gobbling something into the ears of
the large wolves. Each is armed with a thin spiked
club.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 5, 2006)

Victor's own memories of the crows click into place, and as he sees the young human, he remembers the very same flock of birds bringing him to this land as well.  Hoping the human understood the Tiefling's dialect of common, he shouts, "Look out!" and takes aim at one of the Worgs with his shortbow.  The creatures were, in his opinion, spawn of the same creatures he hunted.

((OOC: Shooting at one of the riders, aiming for the Worg.))


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 5, 2006)

To his companions NR4ZN says, "I take it these are the previously mentioned goblins?"

The robot then rushes forward trying to get between the newcomer and the goblins[OOC - double move]. "Good sirs on the wolves! I must insist that you halt and leave this gentleman in peace. If you continue in your current aggressive posture I will be forced to initiate hostile action!"

Combat pre-initialization module loaded. Weapon systems: particle cannon ... offline, point defense array ... offline, chainsaw ... offline, manual chain ... offline, custom blunt device #1 ... ready


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 6, 2006)

Still dazzled by his transition to this new world, Weylan is further confused when he sees he's at the center of a charge between a couple of goblin warg riders and some sort of golem.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

The swirl of birds causes Firblain to pause. _Who's comin here now?_ He thinks to himself. As the man separates himself from the birds Firblain watches his glowing chain with analytical interest, his grip loosening on his greataxe.

The wolfs howl brings him out of his reviere and he's rooted to his feet as time seems to slow while he watches Viktor pull back on his bow and release his arrow towards the wolf riders. The robot crashes through the trees, placing himself between the riders and the newcomer. Firblain can see him talking but the sound means nothing to him as his ears are filled with the sounds of someone screaming. As he charges toward the nearest rider he realizes that it was himself yelling but dismisses the thought, his sole interest now his axe gripped with both hands, the goblins head, and the meeting of the two.

(OOC: Rage lasts 9 rounds, charge nearest goblin. new stats - HP 21, AC 14, charge atk greataxe vs goblin  +8 / 1d12 +8 dmg . regular atk greataxe +6 1d12 +6 dmg. +2 dmg vs goblin [favored enemey])


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2006)

Weylan, still stunned by the transition to the power filled forest becomes aware of the forces forming up around him but is too overwhelmed by the sensory overload to act yet.

Viktor launches an arrow at the faster lead worg. The shaft flies true despite the rider's attempt to turn his mount out of the speeding arrow's path. A howl of pain erupts from the beast as it is hit in the shoulder.

The red eyed large wolf pours on more speed drawing it closer to the stunned elan. Its rider reaches into a side quiver and draws a stone tipped javelin which is quickly flung at Weylan. The rider of the slower beast draws and casts a short javelin as well. Weylan is struck by one shaft, the small sharp spear head drawing blood.

NR4ZN rushes forward and steps between the oncoming riders and Weylan

The closest rider is 30 feet from Weylan and NR4ZN.

Iniative

Firblain 7
W 2 5
Weylan 22
Viktor 20
W 1 15
G 1 12
G 2 12
NR4ZN 8

Weylan takes 4 damage and will shake off the stunning effect after 1 more round.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 7, 2006)

"You have been designated hostiles! Drop your weapons or face immediate termination!"

[OOC: NR4ZN will take an AoO if one presents itself, targetting a worg and trying to knock it back with Large and in Charge. On its turn NR4ZN will attack the nearest goblin, moving to do so if necessary.]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2006)

Consumed by his rage Firblain runs up next to Weylan and EN4ZN readying to charge.

The slower red eyed wolf catches up to the first one and the goblin rider shouts out gobbling challenges.

for Firblain
[SBLOCK]In goblin "The new seed is our prey! Montaug's howl claimed it! Back off ugly or die where you stand![/SBLOCK]

Weylan focuses and sees the shouting dwarf emerge to stand next to him as the wolf riding goblins approach on their racing mounts. Despite the bombardment of intense sensations, he gathers himself together enough for battle.

Viktor 20
W 1 15
G 1 12
G 2 12
NR4ZN 8
Firblain 7
W 2 5
Weylan 22

Weylan is no longer stunned


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 8, 2006)

Still not entirely certain who the strangers are, what the golem is about or who the goblins are after, Weylan waits to see what happens.

OOC:  Ready action to attack the first creature that attacks him.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2006)

To add to Weylan's uncertainty, the golem seems to be making metallic barking and growling noises at the wolf riders as it raises a large tree trunk threateningly.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 8, 2006)

OOC:  What are the goblins saying?  Weylan speaks goblin if that's actually what they're speaking.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 8, 2006)

Victor curses under his breath, seeing the two worg-riders still coming even after the arrow.  Moving closer to the newcomer and Ennar, the Tiefling fits another arrow and fires it at the same demon-creature as he did before.

"Die, demon!" he roars in Infernal as he fires, his instincts taking over.

[sblock=ooc]Victor uses his move action to move 30ft closer to Weylan and NR4ZN, then fired another arrow at the worg.[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

Firblain runs over to where Viktor is firing arrows at the worg riders, then shifts direction and charges the nearest goblin, screaming at the top of his lungs.

[sblock=ooc]the running part was last round, I think I'm close enough to charge this round. Right? this attack is at +8, 1d12 +8dmg.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2006)

*Two down*

The war forged shouts out in barking dover "You have been designated hostiles! Drop your weapons or face immediate termination!"


Victor curses under his breath, seeing the two worg-riders still coming even after the arrow. Moving closer to the newcomer and Ennar, the Tiefling fits another arrow and fires it at the same demon-creature as he did before.

"Die, demon!" he roars in Infernal as he fires, his instincts taking over. Unfortunately in his arrow goes wide, hissing through the air into the underbrush.

With a snarl the first wolf charges to the attack, the goblin rider howling in protest as his mount leaps forward. NR4ZN’s tree trunk lashes out but the wolf is too quick and gets inside the warforged’s reach without a scratch as the wooden bludgeon smashes into the ground just behind it.

For Weyland and Firblain [SBLOCK] “No! Keep back for javelins! Dammit!” [/SBLOCK]

The red-eyed wolf snaps at Viktor’s bow wielding arm and the fiend-touched man is barely able to yank it back as he dodges to the side.

As Viktor dodges to one side the cursing goblin swings his club and connects with the archer’s other arm despite all the tiefling’s speed.

The goblin on the slower mount casts another javelin at Weylan, but the soul knife is able to move enough so that his armor deflects the sharp stone shaft.

NR4ZN pulls the club out of the ground and swings it in a great arc, knocking the goblin rider out of his saddle with a great crunch. The rider twitches slightly but does not otherwise move.

Firblain takes a step towards the goblin that struck Viktor then shifts direction and charges the second goblin, screaming at the top of his lungs when EN4ZN smashes his first target. His axe cleaves the head from the second rider with a great chop but leaves the dwarf’s neck exposed to the wolfish mount. 

The black furred beast chomps down heavily on the dwarf inflicting a grievous wound as it thrashes around mightily drawing lots of blood in a spray, but the berserking dwarf just manages to keep his feet through sheer rage.

Initiative:
Weylan 22
Viktor 20
W 1 15
NR4ZN 8
Firblain 7
W 2 5

Ooc Weylan can read the two spoilers up above (this post and the one higher up).

Viktor took 4 damage.

Firblain took 15 damage.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 12, 2006)

Firblain cries out in pain as the beast chomps into his neck. His legs buckle and a hand goes to his neck, trying to stop the bleeding. Shaking his head, his eyes focus on the wolf in front of him and he swings, trying to hit his neck among the three that he sees before him.

[sblock=ooc]just rp'n him bein shook up. attackk at +6 1d12 +6 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 12, 2006)

NR4ZN's actuators whine as the robot swings at the blood-splattered wolf attacking Firblain.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 12, 2006)

Seeing that the goblins were attacking him, and that the dwarf, golem & teifling had cut down the goblins, Weylan moves behind one of the wolves and stabs it with his mindblade.

OOC:  Tumble into flanking position, activate _Psionic Weapon_ (+2d6 damage) and attack.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 12, 2006)

Victor, now in melee range with the Worg rider, knows that his bow will be virtually useless.  Dropping his bow, he retrieves his sword from his waist and attacks, still fully intent on rendering the Worg dead.

[sblock=ooc]Dropping weapon (free action), drawing sword(move action), and attacking with longsword as a standard attack.  (1d8 + 3, +4 to hit)[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2006)

*Down drops a dwarf*

Seeing that the goblins were attacking him, and that the dwarf, golem & teifling had cut down the goblins, Weylan moves to behind one of the wolves and stabs at it with his mindblade. Pouring his mental energy into the blade it flares with psionic power as it deflects off the beast’s thick hide.

Victor, now in melee range with the Worg rider, knows that his bow will be virtually useless. Dropping his bow, he retrieves his sword from his waist and attacks, still fully intent on rendering the Worg dead. Even with Weylan flanking it though, the worg is battle quick enough to avoid the first strike of the flashing blade.

Viktor’s swordwork is enough however to keep the creature on the defensive as its jaws snap only on air where the tiefling had been a moment before.

Seeing the spray of blood erupt from the dwarf’s neck the warforged disengages from the first worg and pistons away to assist the heavily wounded berserker. NR4ZN's actuators whine as the robot swings at the blood-splattered wolf attacking Firblain. With a crunch the tree trunk crashes into the beast eliciting a great howl of pain.

Firblain cries out in pain as the beast chomps into his neck. His legs buckle and a hand goes to his neck, trying to stop the bleeding. Shaking his head, his eyes focus on the wolf in front of him and he swings, trying to hit his neck among the three that he sees before him. He picks the wrong one and his axe cleaves only air this time.

The wolf in turn clamps down again on Firblain’s shoulder, tearing more flesh. It manages to fling the stolid dwarf to the ground this time and howls in triumph as it turns its bloody snarling maw to face the warforged.

Ooc

Weylan discharged his psionic focus but he and Viktor are flanking the first worg.

Ennar did 14 damage to the second worg, 

Firblain took 7 damage, knocking him to -1 and disabled, plus he is prone from the trip.

Initiative:
Weylan 22
Viktor 20
W 1 15
NR4ZN 8
Firblain 7
W 2 5


----------



## Kularian (Dec 13, 2006)

Victor's eyes momentarily dart to the dwarven berserker, but despite his internal want to assist his ally, if he drops his guard now, he might as well be dead.  Seeing the viciousness of those fangs, the tiefling retrieves his shield as well, and aims another attack at his target, his normally dim red eyes glowing with rage.

[sblock=ooc]Strapping on the shield, bringing my AC to 21.  Then attacking as a standard action. 1d8+3, +4 to hit[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 13, 2006)

Seeing his mindblade slide right off the thick hide of the warg, and then seeing a second bite drop the dwarf, Weylan begins to think they may be in serious trouble.

Knowing he can't take too many bites, he steps back and manifests _Shield_

OOC: 5' step back out of it's reach and manifest.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2006)

*De Fense!*

Seeing his mindblade slide right off the thick hide of the warg, and then seeing a second bite drop the dwarf, Weylan begins to think they may be in serious trouble. Knowing he can't take too many bites, he steps back and psionically manifests Shield.

Victor's eyes momentarily dart to the dwarven berserker, but despite his internal want to assist his ally, if he drops his guard now, he might as well be dead. Seeing the viciousness of those fangs, the tiefling retrieves his shield as well, and aims another attack at his target, his normally dim red eyes glowing with rage. The sword lashes out slicing into the worg’s unwounded shoulder, drawing a line of blood.

Snarling the worg attempts to snatch Viktor up in its jaws but does not get a hold.

Initiative:
 NR4ZN 8
Firblain 7
W 2 5
Weylan 22
Viktor 20
W 1 15


Ooc Vitktor does 7 damage to W 1.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 14, 2006)

Once again, NR4ZN aims a powerful blow at the worg. It then backs up to try to keep the furred beast at bay."Right here, you overgrown fuzzball!", the metal giant bellows, attempting to keep the worg's attention away from the fallen dwarf.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 14, 2006)

Stepping back into the fray, Weylan stabs at the warg.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2006)

Once again, NR4ZN aims a powerful blow at the worg. The tree thunk lands with a powerful crunch smashing into the red muzzled wolf which howls in pain. NR4ZN then backs up to try to keep the furred beast at bay. "Right here, you overgrown fuzzball!", the metal giant bellows in barking dover, attempting to keep the worg's attention away from the fallen dwarf.

Firblain attempts to swing his greataxe against the wolf, but the beast dances easily out of the blade’s way and Firblain feels his wounds tear a little more from the exertion.

The second worg caught between Viktor and Weylan snarls and snaps jaws upon the tiefling’s leg, painfully tearing the ranger’s flesh. The wolf yanks back drawing horrific amounts of blood but Viktor moves with the beast’s maneuver and maintains his footing, though he is fighting to maintain consciousness and knows his injuries are severe.

Stepping back into the fray, Weylan stabs at the warg. He catches the distracted beast but again his blade turns against the thick hide.

Initiative:

Viktor 20
W 1 15
NR4ZN 8
Firblain 7
W 2 5
Weylan 22

OOC

NR4ZN inflicts 15 damage upon W1

Viktor takes 9 damage and is disabled at -1 but still standing

Firblain takes another point of damage and is still disabled.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 15, 2006)

Feeling his life slip away from him, Firblain weakly swings his greataxe at the wolf. The wolf dances away and his blade hits the ground with a thud. Summoning his remaining strength he leans on his handle and pushes himself to his feet.

[sblock=ooc]stand up from prone.[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian (Dec 16, 2006)

Victor curses, gripping his injured leg for a brief time before lashing out again at the demon before him, intent on felling it before it kills him.

[sblock=ooc]
attacking again, only standard as Vic is disabled. [/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 18, 2006)

Weylan continues slashing at the warg between himself and the teifling, trying to get a cut through it's hide.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 18, 2006)

Victor curses, gripping his injured leg for a brief time before lashing out again at the demon before him, intent on felling it before it kills him. His sword strikes true drawing more blood and eliciting a howl of pain from the beast.

The first worg growls and takes the opportunity to turn tail and flee into the heavy underbrush of the woods. Once out of reach of swung tree turnks it looks over its shoulder at Firblain and says in guttural goblin “Eu provei seu sangue, assassino do cavaleiro. Você é marcado como minha rapina”
[SBLOCK] I’ve tasted your blood, rider killer. You are marked as my prey.[/SBLOCK]

Feeling his life slip away from him, Firblain weakly swings his greataxe at the wolf. The wolf dances away and his blade hits the ground with a thud. Summoning his remaining strength he leans on his handle and pushes himself to his feet.

The second worg takes its cue from the first and also leaps past Weylan and into the heavy underbrush to dodge among the trees. Weylan takes a stab at the worg as it moves past him but the beast is far too quick.

Weylan 22
Viktor 20
W 1 15
NR4ZN 8
Firblain 7
W 2 5

OOC Viktor inflicts eight damage on W2 and takes 1 himself.

The wolves are into the thick forest off the path, within double move distance for Weylan and NR4ZN, though the thick trees block charging.

NR4ZN still has an action to declare.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 18, 2006)

OOC - Sorry for the delay.

IC - A compartment opens to meet NR4ZN's hand as it reaches back. The robot pulls out a javelin and casts it after the more injured worg as it retreats through the underbrush.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 18, 2006)

A compartment opens to meet NR4ZN's hand as it reaches back. The robot pulls out a javelin and casts it after the more injured worg as it retreats through the underbrush. With a solid "Thunk" it imbeds itself into a tree as the large wolf dodges under branches.

Weylan 22
Viktor 20
W 1 15
NR4ZN 8
Firblain 7
W 2 5


----------



## Kularian (Dec 21, 2006)

Victor moves to retrieve his bow, to finish what he started, but the blood loss begins to get to him, and the reach for his bow instead turns into more of a collapse.  "Damn it..." he curses under his breath, looking for some way to staunch the bleeding.  Looking now at his dwarven companion, he calls out, though feebly, "Firblain, are you still in this realm, friend?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 21, 2006)

"How may I assist my lords? Unfortunately, I am unfamiliar with humanoid physiology. But I am at your disposal."


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 21, 2006)

"Who are you?  What is this place?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 22, 2006)

NR4ZN bows to the newcomer respectfully, but with a sense of urgency. "I am 'Ennar Forzian'. My injured masters are Firblain and Viktor von Blacke", it says indicating the dwarf and tiefling in turn. 

"Unfortunately, I may not be of much help in informing you as to our current location. I would be happy to provide you with the designation my former masters had for this planet and dimension, but I suspect it would be meaningless to a non-Ottotowan. If it would not be rude, may I inquire as to your identity?"


----------



## dog45 (Dec 22, 2006)

With the deaths of the goblins and the retreat of the wolves, Firblain sags to ground, holding on to his axe as though it were a cane. At Viktor's calling he raises his head feebly, then drops back to the ground, his breath shallow, but slow and steady.

[ooc: layin on his back, watchin the clouds, converting reserve to HP...]


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 24, 2006)

Weylan's brow furrows in confusion as he turns to the teifling.  "Your golem speaks?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 24, 2006)

"I am a warzoder, a sentient 'golem' if you will. My mind was created with the directive to protect those designated by lawful authority. I apologize if my appearance or demeanor distrub you."


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 25, 2006)

"Disturb?  No, I appreciate the aid.  Confuse?  Yeah, mabye a bit.  You're the first construct I've ever heard of who could think for itself.  My name is Weylan."


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 25, 2006)

"I am honored to meet you lord Weylan ...". The giant armored robot _fidgets_ nervously, as if perhaps wanting to make an offer but hesitating. NR4ZN looks at its wounded companions and back to Weylan, but says no more for the moment.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 2, 2007)

Viktor and Firblain staunch the bleeding and catch their breath. Firblain is exhausted from the confrontation, as he always finds himself after venting his rage against goblins, though this passes as does the pain. The two get the pain under control and feel rejuvenated again.

Far off a howl can be heard that carries.

ooc reserve points have kicked in.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 3, 2007)

OOC: While taking a few minutes to recover HP from reserve, Weylan spends a few moments focusing and restoring his Psychic Focus

"While I'd very much like to ask you all where I am and what's going on, I'd recommend that first we move off before they come back with their friends."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

The party can hear two long deep wolf howls in the distance interspersed with some canine types of haunting cries. This continues for a while but then one is violently cut short abruptly and the other seems to leave off in response.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2007)

No further wolf howls are then heard.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 11, 2007)

"I agree lord Weylan." The robot turns to Firblain and Victor. "My lords ..."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2007)

In response Firblain nods and gets to his feet wearily. The party heads down the trail cautiously, aware they are heading the same direction the worg's went. The two rangers can pick out occasional evidence of the two worgs' passage as you proceed.

After a time the party comes to a spot where there was a big commotion. The trees and undergrowth are heavily damaged as if they were burned but there is no smoke or scorching. The surface of the plants appear to have been dissolved or melted and there is an acrid scent that lingers in the air. There are other markings showing things disturbed by the passage of fairly hefty sized creatures.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 17, 2007)

*Does NR4ZN recognize the nature of the damage to the trees. Is this about where it crashed or is that farrther away?*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2007)

NR4ZN notes that he did not pass any such damaged vegetation when he wandered through the woods before. The crash site is still further on.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 17, 2007)

"Now that the immediate threat has passed, would you all be so kind as to answer a few questions for me?  Such as where I am?  And possibly how & why those crows brought me here?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2007)

Weylan finds that while he has adjusted somewhat to the sensations, the intensity of his perceptions continues. The very air seems filled with power. Every breath seems the sweetest he has ever taken, the rustle of leaves from wind is a beautiful symphony, the harsh taste of whatever happened here lies heavy in the air. His eye is continually drawn to the patterns of branch, bark and leaves. His ears to the sound of his own breathing and the whisper of flax against cloth as his clothes rub against each other with his movements.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2007)

Viktor considers then says to Weylan in common "The king or his druid could explain it to you better, but the short answer is you are in the forest outside of Silber Dover territory. The wilderness here stretches across the continent. The god of this wilderness land is called Haiel the Hunter and he looks to other worlds for beasts and men to summon here. Birds are his to command and he can use them on other worlds to swarm things he wants to call to this world. He is said to watch as things hunt and are hunted, and to sometimes hunt them himself. He is a power, but not a being to be swayed by worship or propitiation. More immediately there is a village of dover dog men, noble hunters with good souls. There is a nearby village of goblins, some of whom you met, who have a peace treaty with the dover after their last war, though many hate all non-goblins. And there is wilderness between and surrounding these villages that extends on and on. A wilderness filled with beasts. We are here on a mission from our king, the scholar king of the dover.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 23, 2007)

Weylan chews over the tiefling's responce in his mind wondering why this hunter god would drag him across the planes to an enchanted forest run by dog-people.  Even though he has little idea what's happening, he surmises that the best way of fitting in, at least for now, is simply to play along with the madness.

"Right, so I guess that explains all the barking you were doing earlier then.  So, these crows; d'they ever take anyone back home again after bringing them here?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Right, so I guess that explains all the barking you were doing earlier then.  So, these crows; d'they ever take anyone back home again after bringing them here?"




"Not according to the King's tales. Every living thing on the world was either brought here by them or is descended from things they brought here. Haiel keeps the land stocked with new predators and prey. Which you are can depend on what jumps out near you.

The barking was the dover language. Few speak the tongue of men here, dover and goblin are much more common." Viktor looks down and checks the area over a little more carefully.

"I think one of our worg's met his end here. Two sets of large wolf tracks enter here, there is this blast and one set heads off into the underbrush at a run. The other . . . I don't see the other leaving here."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 23, 2007)

"Given the nature of the blast, its possible that others from the expeditionary force I was a part of are now active. Of course, caution is still advised.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 24, 2007)

After a brief pause NR4ZN speaks up again. "Shall we continue my lords?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 24, 2007)

"Expeditionary force?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 25, 2007)

"Actually it was just a single scientific vessel. But it had a complement of  warzoders, some operated by AI's such as myself, most by Umanitos. Quite an amazing coincidence really. The Umanitos were genetically engineered based off of a race inhabiting an obscure planet. Yet ... and, I hope you don't mind me saying so, my lords, all three of you bear more than a passing resemblance to them. A bit paler, perhaps."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 25, 2007)

"You sailed here from another world?  Your people's magic must be strong indeed."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 26, 2007)

"My files on the subject of magic are rather limited. Apparently my masters, the Ottotowans are in contact with a number of races that are known to practice it. They themselves are natural telepaths, and some have considerable psychic abilities. Ottotowan technology, however, is highly renown. I am sad to say that, even if I were in good repair, I would be considered somewhat obsolete."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 29, 2007)

Weylan nods, clearly still confused.  "Well then, can you tell me more of this 'mission' you're on?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2007)

Viktor says "The golem here emerged damaged from a hole in the ground and wandered into a dover patrol. He was taken in and the King taught him our language. We are to accompany him to see where he came out and to check it out. There may be more of them and his creator's workshop may be there." He points to the dwarf and himself. "We are both skilled trackers and can see in the dark so we were sent. However the goblins can see in the dark as well and it looks like they may have arrived first to loot the place. We must press on. Will you join us? You fought well against the worgs and I'd welcome your. . . blade as we head towards the rest of those goblins."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 29, 2007)

Wondering what he's getting himself in for, Weylan responds with a wry grin"As it seems my only other option would be to wander lost in the woods until I stumble into another goblin patrol I'd be happy to accompany you.  Seeing as I'm here I may as well see what there is to see right?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2007)

Dawn starts to illuminate the forest with red light from one of the suns. He says in dwarven accented common to Weylan "All right then, if you see a goblin, stab it first and ask questions later. They're out of their territory and likely to stab you in the back if given half a chance so they can loot your body." He picks up his axe and continues down the path mutturing under his breath "They should have been hunted down and exterminated in the war. Letting them live to spawn more raiders to break the peace treaty later was a mistake. Here in the forest though they're fair game and the light's turned against them." he swings his axe in anticipation.

Viktor looks up to the sky and says "You should also know that the golem's emergence coincided with the date a comet appeared in the night sky. Or so our druid says."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 31, 2007)

"Oh yes, I beg your pardon. I should have mentioned that in addition to the possibility of members of the original expedition reawakening, there is a perhaps greater chance that the comet was actually a rescue vessel."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2007)

The party continues on, heading deeper into the forest along NR4ZN's old trail. Viktor makes occasional subtle blaze marks on trees as you go and explains to Weylan that if separated he can look for these marks to head back to the Dover village.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2007)

Firblain gives Viktor a look at NR4ZN's theory but turns to the golem and asks, "So what do these people look like?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

"Hsst." Viktor cuts off the discussion and points ahead where the cawing of crows can be faintly heard. Viktor motions for the party to stay put while he scouts ahead. Firblain joins him. The two return and motion for Weylan and NR4ZN to come forward but motion for quiet. The makeshift trail opens up a bit to an area with a number of trees that have been knocked down. The ground is disturbed in a number of areas and the party spies a great pile of freshly dug up earth. There is more of that dissolved vegetation and harsh smell in the air. A flock of crows are feasting upon the dissolved/burned/melted corpses of a worg and goblin, picking strips of flesh and bits of soft tissue away in their beaks.

NR4ZN vaguely remembers this as the area he emerged from, he was disoriented and knocked down some trees trying to stabilize himself before his internal gyroscope came back online. A number of details have changed since then, including the dissolved vegetation, the newly excavated earth, and the worg corpses. The earth pile is next to the area where NR4ZN emerged and it looks like tunneling for small sized creatures has been done leading down where he emerged from.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

While not designed for someone his size, NR4ZN could fit down the tunnel by squeezing. He remembers clawing his way up through the earth before but the earth collapsing behind him when he went. The going had been slow, but even in his damaged condition it was something he could do given sufficient time. Now that there was a full tunnel, NR4ZN believes he could traverse down significantly easier and without compromising the tunnel structure if he went slowly and carefully enough, though he would be tactically compromised while doing so.

Weylan ignites his mindblade saying "I can provide light for us."

Firblain looks at the number of goblin tracks and his eyes bug out a little as he takes a tighter grip on his axe.

Viktor and Firblain say to wait a moment and they will scout the entrance before the light gives away the party. They return saying there is an opening down below leading into half of a chamber with a number of odd features, including a number of crystal tubes, one of which seems to encase a lizardman. There are also portals of some kind that all appear closed with solid doors. The debris down there makes it easy to see the goblins went in, tried unsuccesfully to crack the crystal prison column, and all headed to one of the portals and then disappear.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 9, 2007)

When the two mention the lizardman, NR4ZN straightens as if lifted by puppet strings. "Master."

The robot immediately starts squeezing its massive bulk down the tunnel.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2007)

NR4ZN immediately heads down the tunnel, careful not to destroy the supports so any recovered Ottotowan may be brought up.

NR4ZN's optical receptors unsuccesfully attempt to adjust to the diminished light and it takes the arrival of Weylan with his illuminated blade of force before NR4ZN can take in the scene.

The chamber is torn almost in half and there is a large amount of debris. There are a number of closed portal doors, sealed for hostile invasion breach protocols, but NR4ZN recognizes the black flicker of a one way energy transport screen at the portal where the goblin tracks lead.

There are four stasis crystal pillars that remain standing, and the spot where another would have been but retracted into the ship's hull. Inside one of the standing pillars is the tall slim magenta scaled form of an ottotowan that NR4ZN recognizes, Athan Zee a technologist member of the crew who worked with NR4ZN's creator Bhveres. A large amount of debris blocks access to the stasis pillar controls.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 12, 2007)

Entering the cavern behind NR4ZN Weylan takes in the strange scene.

"Is this how you arrived here? In," Weylan asks, gesturing at the walls of the chamber around them, "this?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 13, 2007)

As NR4ZN begins clearing a path to the suspended Ottotowan, the Warzoder replies, "Yes milord. We arrived in this craft. Please be careful of the portal with the energy distortion within. It is a one-way means of transportation."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2007)

As NR4ZN uses his massive strength to clear away the large pieces of debris, loud cawing can be heard from the crows outside.

The warzoder's efforts prove successful and with the clearing of the biggest debris blocking the access panel and retraction port the pillar bursts into a dazzling yellow-green light. There is a whooshing sound and the pillar slowly retracts down into the floor. An aperture in the top of the pillar opens and a misty cloud bubbles up from within obscuring the magenta scaled ottotowan and continuing to the top to spill out onto the floor and spread covering an ever wider radius.

When the pillar fully retracts, the ottotowan collapses shakily to his knees, dazed and weakened. At his feet are an assortment of strange gear including what looks to Weylan like a crossbow with numerous extra complicated gears and cranks, some sort of harness with unknown attachments and a crystal eye patch, and a cloak with a large circular ornate metal brooch.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2007)

*Enter the Warlock*

A thunder of flapping wings anounces the arrival of a cloud of cawing crows flying down the goblin tunnel entrance. They circle around causing confusion and noise, obscuring sight with their dark bodies. A cloud of the ravens disperse leaving a stunned looking woman reeling as she catches her footing. Several crows fly through the dark energy field at the portal and instantly disappear.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 15, 2007)

NR4ZN stoops to help the emerging draconic figure, "Greetings Master Zee. You probably don't remember me. I'm Master Bhveres' integrated AI Warzoder." 

When the crows stream into the chamber, NR4ZN keeps itself between them and the Ottotowan. As the storm of black wings clears, it remains attentive to Athan Zee, and wary of the new arrival.

*OOC - NR4ZN is recognizable as a many years obsolete mech (zoders being the Ottotowan term for mecha). Though formidable in its day, it would now be considered almost a hobbyists toy. Most Warzoders today would be piloted by Umanitos, a race resmbling humans, bio-engineered to be warriors working symbiotically with the Ottotowans.*


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

The woman is clad in a simple shift, and is clutching more clothes and a couple of pouches to herself. Her skin is very fair, looking almost white, and seems to have blue tattoos of strange symbols from head to toe...at least over what's visible. Her hair is dark in hue, but so thin that the tattoos on her scalp are just visible. Her face is pretty, in somewhat plain sort of way.

She collapses to her knees, huddling behind her meager possessions with a horrified sobbing mewl.

"Is this real? What...who are you? Where is this?!"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2007)

*Something's Wrong!*

As the woman speaks in the human tongue that Weylan knows but NR4ZN does not, Athan Zee shudders and collapses fully onto the floor. His body begins to twitch and shake and his eyes roll into his head.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Is this real? What...who are you? Where is this?!"




"Yes.  My name is Weylan.  You have been brought to an underground cavern in the middle of the woods in an alternate reality by the whim of this realms raven-god.  Are you alright?  The ... _transition_ ... is quite disorienting."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

"Transition..." the girl echoes dazedly, still looking around.

"I was lost. There was just...nothing, all around. Like I was weightless in the middle of a great dark cloud, but no wind, no hot or cold...nothing at all."

Her eyes are striking, partly because they're open so wide, but also because they're colored a vibrant violet hue, shot through with darker indigo streaks.

"And then the birds...all around me, and their wings and cries made a noise like a voice." She seems to start snapping out of her daze. "They brought me here."

When her eyes alight on Weylan next, he's sure that she's finally seeing him...really seeing him. "Weylan is it? I believe I owe your god thanks. Why did he rescue me though? How did he find me there?"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2007)

Weylan shakes his head, "The one who brought us here is not my god, but I have been told he is lord of this realm.  As to why he brought you here," Weylan shrugs, "I have no idea.  Those I have spoken with, " Weylan gestures to the tiefling, the dwarf and the construct, "know no reason nor pattern to who is summoned.  Only that none is known to have been returned to their realm of origin."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

As Weylan speaks, the woman seems to notice her arm for the first time, and stares at it with a bleak expression on her face. She touches one of the odd blue marks with a fingertip...and the 'tattoo' shimmers with dim light and edges away from the finger.

With a startled gasp she yanks her hand away and looks at Weylan again.

"So this is my new home then." The news doesn't seem to bother her much.

"I'm Inamar, of...well, formerly of...Redrock Port. I..." she looks down at herself and only just then realizes that she's a bit underdressed. Her pale cheeks stain reddish, and she clears her throat. "I'm just going to step over here for a second, if that's all right..." she notes, edging around behind a rocky outcropping. "Just be a second. Uh...you might want to look at your friend there on the ground. Doesn't look so good. I'll be right back."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 17, 2007)

With a shrug and a hint of a grin, Weylan turns to help NR4ZN with the crumpled lizard-creature, making sure not to cramp his space.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 17, 2007)

Disregarding Weylan with uncharacteristic rudeness, NR4ZN silently studies the control panel of the now empty tube structure. After a few moments it touches one of the glowing lights experimentally, then another.

*Can NR4ZN determine how to reactivate the suspended animation chamber?*


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2007)

*Welcome to Wildwood Inamar*

The stark contrast of experiences for Inamar is a bit overwhelming. She had been sent into a misty expanse of nothingness, where everything had been muted from sounds to the colors. Alone without even anything to touch as she floated in misty nothingness it had been as if she was a ghost dead and floating through the ether. Then she had seen a gray raven in the distance then more flew out of the mist. As they drew nearer she could hear their muted cries and they grew more distict as they flew directly towards her. They circled and swarmed her and she flipped over and over as the flapping wings gained dark black color that stood out against the grey mists. The cawwing grew cacophonous and she could see every detail of the dozens of birds, note every feather and the changing patterns of the birds outlines as they flapped. But it was too fast to fully comprehend, too much information and the blood pounding in her veins was another distraction.

Then they dispersed and the world came alive. She was standing in an underground chamber illuminated by a man with a spike of glowing force that erupted out of his hand. A giant construct loomed protectively over a fallen magenta scaled lizardfolk. The ravens dispersed and Inamar's senses were assaulted with details. She could taste the air, see rich details of shadow as the light reached smashed down debris where the cavern had partially collapsed long ago.

As she talks and notices the runes under her skin she feels them as never before and feels the power within them. As she notes her state of partial undress she feels the fabric of her clothing on every inch of skin it contacts. As her cheeks flush with slight embarrassment the emotion floods in strongly adding to the experience. Everything feels intense.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2007)

NR4ZN looks over where the controls should be and clears it out revealing a panel with multiple cyrstals. As he experimentally pushes one of the crystalline displays ancient files are activated within the Warzoder [SBLOCK]File Entry 10239394: XRT34 Crystalline Psytech Stasis Chamber. Normal operation requires sentient being to stand on platform hexagon and .... *x/o operating error 73*. ... rerouting ... external programmable awakening system or manual opening from external control panel. External control panel may raise or lower chamber, rotate chamber to be horizontal once raised, and open or close chamber but psionic activation required to activate stasis field remotely. Designed for the needs of the psionic crew many of the tech devices aboard the ship contain psionic components and require either conscious sentient activation, some form of psionics, or an actual telepath to activate them.[/SBLOCK] and the hexagonal crystalline pillar starts to rise again from the floor.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 21, 2007)

The dwarf Firblain and the horned tiefling man Viktor come down the goblin tunnel to join the party, one barking to NR4ZN the other speaking common for Weylan. Both ask what has been found.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 21, 2007)

"Well, the ravens brought someone else," Weylan responds, pointing towards the stalagmite the woman is hiding behind while she dresses, "And NR4ZN seems to have found someone he knows, though he doesn't appear to be doing so well."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 21, 2007)

Viktor asks in common "Is it injured? Our village has druids known for their healing skill and magic. And the King can explain Wildwood better to the new arrival than I can."

The dwarf looks around suspiciously and grips his stone greataxe tightly "The goblins got to him, didn't they."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 21, 2007)

"I don't think it was the goblins.  He was encased in some sort of crystal until NR4ZN did something to that pedestal over there."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2007)

Inamar finally comes out from behind the outcropping, still red, but obviously more at ease. She's donned a loose shirt with a leather vest over it, and a pair of snug leather breeches and shoes. The pattern of mystic symbols glowing blue on her face is no longer the same as when she ducked back there. 

She freezes for a moment on seeing the others, then swallows. "Uh...wow. More. I'm Inamar." She hestitates, then adds, "Human. I guess none of you would recognize where I come from though." Her eyes lock on Viktor's horns, then look quickly away. 

"Okay...I'm really confused. I think I get the part about being stolen here by a god, because I sort of saw that happen...but -why-? And why all of you? And what is this place? And..." she glances nervously at NR4ZN and finishes, "...well, lets start with those and see where it goes."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 22, 2007)

"Why?  Why do the gods do anything?  If we knew we'd probably be among them." Weylan shrugs, "As for where we are now, he," Weylan nods towards the construct, "wasn't brought here by the crows, he came in some sort of ship.  This is where it crashed,"


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 22, 2007)

NR4ZN looks up from its rapt attention to a pedastal with glowing crystals atop it. "I must have triggered the emergency wake cycle of this suspended animation chamber. It would be possible to stabilize him here. But unfortunately, the control panel has a psionic interface. [Chirp!] Perchance, are any of my good lords psychic?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 22, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "I don't think it was the goblins.  He was encased in some sort of crystal until NR4ZN did something to that pedestal over there."




Firblain looks at the convulsing lizardman and scowls "They foul everything they touch, they probably sabotaged the crystal and poisoned him within it."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She freezes for a moment on seeing the others, then swallows. "Uh...wow. More. I'm Inamar." She hestitates, then adds, "Human. I guess none of you would recognize where I come from though." Her eyes lock on Viktor's horns, then look quickly away.
> 
> "Okay...I'm really confused. I think I get the part about being stolen here by a god, because I sort of saw that happen...but -why-? And why all of you? And what is this place? And..." she glances nervously at NR4ZN and finishes, "...well, lets start with those and see where it goes."





At Inamar's stare Viktor flushes and looks a little uncomfortable but starts to try to answer her questions. "The god is cruel and capricious. According to our King the god watches beings hunt and be hunted. The land is full of dangerous beasts and he summons more all the time to seed the land and see what kills others and what dies under the claws of those already here. 

We are exploring here on behalf of our King. Our village is the only haven I know of for new seeds, our King welcomes outsiders such as us and others so long as we do not threaten the village and his people."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 22, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "[Chirp!] Perchance, are any of my good lords psychic?"




Still unsure why NR4ZN insists on addressing everyone as 'lord', Weylan responds, "I have some psychic ability," Weylan says as he steps over towards NR4ZN, "but I've never seen one of these, you'll have to explain to me how to operate it."


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 23, 2007)

"If you would please Lord Weylan, just touching the panel should establish a telepathic connection"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2007)

"First mad wizards, now mad gods...no one can keep their supernatural mitts off Inamar for long it seems like," the marked woman mutters. She then gives Viktor an apologetic smile.

"Look...I'm sorry about the...the horn thing. I've just never seen anyone with horns before. I guess it's probably perfectly normal where you come from." She waves at Weylan and the construct. "Guys with light coming out of their hands, big golem-looking things...also not common where I'm from. So sorry, in advance, if I stare a little."

She looks back at Viktor. "Anyway, tell me about this village. Sounds like a nice little island of sanity. What's it like out there?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

Viktor's fair skin flushes more. "No. Most don't have tainted blood where I come from. I'm human too, unless you ask those I grew up with." He pauses then turns his red eyes towards Inamar. "The Silber village is great, they accept outsiders. It is not a village of humans though, it is the dover. A dogman race. Great hunters and noble spirits."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "If you would please Lord Weylan, just touching the panel should establish a telepathic connection"




Wondering just what he's getting himself into, Weylan steps up to the panel, dismissis his mindblade, and places his hands on its surface.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

*3, 2, 1, Contact!*

When Weylan dimisses his mindblade the illumination it provides goes with it, leaving the chamber shrouded in darkness with just the faintly glowing crystals providing light. The tunnel to the surface does not provide an angle for sunlight to reach down here and it takes the human and Elans' eyes time to adjust to the darkness as best they can. 

NR4ZN's damaged photoreptors attempt to adjust but nightvision and infrared spectrum scanning is offline.

Firblain and Viktor remain ready, comfortable in the darkness.

Weylan reaches out his hands and contacts the crystal. Instantly he feels a connection to a deep source of psychic power, an alien presence. Thoughts not his own flood into the elan's mind. He senses the three standing crystal pillars and how with a touch and manipulation to one of the correponding crystals on the panel they can be retracted into the floor, opened, rotated to be horizontal, or with a conscious mental action while in contact with the crystal, activated to create a stasis field for the occupant. He senses the two pillars retracted into the floor and the alien thoughts tell him how to raise them. He gets thoughts about three others that should be where the rubble is but no sense of the actual pillars themselves and the discontinuity is mentally jarring.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2007)

Momentarily bewildered by the torrent of extrasensory information, Weylan takes a moment to sort out what the alien mind is trying to tell him.

Focusing his attention on the collapsed reptilian, Weylan silently asks the presence, "_What's wrong with him?  How do we wake him?_"


OOC: Switching to a slightly different shade of green make Weylans speech distinct from Firblain's as the colors are just a little too similar.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

Weylan does not recieve any reply or detectable reaction. Whether it is not aware of Weylan's query or whether it simply chooses not to respond Weylan cannot tell.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2007)

Pulling back from the presence in the pedestal without breaking contact, Weylan turns to NR4ZN, "I can sense the pillars, and I think I may be able to operate them, except for those three over there, " Weylan nods to the pile of rubble, "which I think are broken, or mabye missing.  But the... inhabiting mind... won't tell me anything about your friend.  What should I do?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 24, 2007)

NR4ZN picks up the ailing Ottotowan gingerly. "Thank you Lord Weylan. If you can pull up one of the other tubes, that may be safer. The panel will most likely be able to provide more information once Master Zee is placed within the chamber."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2007)

"Uh...can you make it light a torch or something?" Inamar asks, blinking blindly in the dark.

Through the gloom then, several symbols on her skin flickered with visible blue light, spelling out something tantalizingly close to a word, albeit in a tongue older than humankind itself. Her eyes flouresced blue/violet, and Inamar gasped.

"Now THAT is new. How did you get it to wash out all the colors like that?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Uh...can you make it light a torch or something?" Inamar asks, blinking blindly in the dark.
> 
> Through the gloom then, several symbols on her skin flickered with visible blue light, spelling out something tantalizingly close to a word, albeit in a tongue older than humankind itself. Her eyes flouresced blue/violet, and Inamar gasped.
> 
> "Now THAT is new. How did you get it to wash out all the colors like that?"




Viktor looks surprised. "Nobody did anything Inamar, your eyes glowed. And your seeing everything clearly without colors? That's how I see things in the dark, the devil cursed blood lets me pierce shadows and gloom. Did you do something to her Weylan to cause this and I just didn't see it happen?"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Thank you Lord Weylan. If you can pull up one of the other tubes, that may be safer. The panel will most likely be able to provide more information once Master Zee is placed within the chamber."




Reaching back towards the mind in the panel, Weylan nods and tries to raise one of the two retracted pillars.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "Did you do something to her Weylan to cause this and I just didn't see it happen?"




Looking up from the panel, Weylan turns to Viktor, "Hmm?  No, I did nothing to her."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Weylan reaches down to a corresponding crystal cylinder, pushes it in and slides it into an up position where it catches with an audible click. There is a crisp tinkling sound as the crystal slides against a surface as the pillar rises up. Weylan manipulates the crystal according to the mental instructions he received and the pillar opens up one wall once it has fully risen.

NR4ZN props the convulsing reptilian being into the pillar and nods to Weylan who maintains his connection on the crystal. Weylan's aura reaches out and connects to the crystal transmitting his mental command. The lizard man seems to be caught and buoyed in a current of air inside the pillar and floats unaided as NR4ZN releases his grip to observe. Weylan manipulates the crystal again and the door closes.

Weylan recieves another set of mental information
[SBLOCK]More alien thoughts now flood in giving instructions on how to mentally set the conditions for release while connected to the crystal: Manual opening only, release at a commanded specified time in the future, release when at a specified destination, release when in proximity to another sufficiently powerful empathic construct at specified distance. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2007)

"Devil cursed," Inamar repeats hollowly. "Now there's a pleasant thought..."

She gazes silently at the crystal tubes then, shivering a bit as the floating lizardman reminds her of the mad mage's laboratory. There'd been more than one creature hanging behind glass in there. She'd know. For awhile she'd been one of them.

"Any chance we could go to this village I keep hearing about?" she asks, almost pleads. "I have some money...."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Weylan [SBLOCK]Weylan receives no information about healing or further instructions, just the alien thoughts giving him knowledge of how to set the opening of the crystal column.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Viktor turns to NR4ZN and barks towards him gesturing to the crystal pillar [SBLOCK]"What will the pillar do? Will it heal him? Do we need to bring a healer here or carry him back to the village? We have taken in and healed lizardfolk before. Did you ever meet Tur? There are two more seeds already here we should bring back when we can."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2007)

Not having enough information to choose more useful opening conditions, Weylan tells the mind to keep the reptilian in the chamber until prompted to release him from the control pedestal.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Weylan feels a mental click and the contact breaks.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 27, 2007)

*OOC - Does he seem to be stabilized and/or suspended? Just trying to figure out whether it makes more sense to fetch a healer or bring Athan back to the village.*


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2007)

When the panel disengages, Weylan steps back and manifests his mindblade again so he can see.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> *OOC - Does he seem to be stabilized and/or suspended? Just trying to figure out whether it makes more sense to fetch a healer or bring Athan back to the village.*




He is suspended and stops convulsing. In the stasis chamber he does not even appear to be breathing. The crystal chamber has no apparent medical capabilities, purely suspended animation stasis.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2007)

The dwarf's head shoots up "Hsst! Hold still, the ravens that stayed up above with the kills just went silent. Could be more goblins." He and Viktor strain to listen then Viktor says "Let's check it out." He says to the dwarf and then turns to the rest of you, the giant warzoder in particular. "Wait here, we'll scout it out." The two then move up the tunnel with surprising stealth, not a whisper of their steps can be heard.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 1, 2007)

As the party waits for the two rangers to return and report, time passes slowly in the underground chamber.

Suddenly there is a great whoosh above that can barely be heard then screams of intense pain carry down to the chamber. A great roaring can be heard.

For those who understand draconic [SBLOCK]"Fools! I have claimed the Nexus of this Circle for my own! You thought to creep past me and steal what is mine? None may trespass on the territory of Chahntarka!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 1, 2007)

Hearing the commotion above, Weylan manifests a _Shield_ around himself then begins scrambling up the tunnel.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 1, 2007)

NR4ZN follows Weylan to the tunnel. As it does so, its head spins around owl-like to address the newcomer. "I hope you can forgive my unspeakable rudeness Lady Inamar. Despite the exigent circumstances it is a pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 1, 2007)

As Weylan climbs up the tunnel the scream of pain dies off. As he nears the top of the tunnel he can taste on the air the stinging acrid scent that was found earlier but stronger.

Peering out of the tunnel he sees the dwarf a distance aways lying on the ground beneath the remains of a massive brush that might have provided cover before it was mostly dissolved away and denuded of all leaves and most of the underlying stems and branches. The dwarf looks horribly burned and his flesh bubbles and hisses. A lot of the underbrush in his area is similarly burned away and hissing can still be heard. 

Revealed beneath some of the heavy underbrush is a large standing stone with runic patterns carved into them. 

Off in the distance there is a crashing and a great green winged form with a long tail can be seen maneuvering among the trees, heading away at a great speed.

No sign can be seen of Viktor.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 1, 2007)

Weylan rushes over to the dwarf to see if he's allright.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 2, 2007)

Firblain looks really bad. His skin is blistered and red and peeled away in spots. His leathers are partially dissolved and even his axe looks damaged where it lies on the ground next to him. A slight movement indicates he could still be breathing though. The stinging smell is pungent here and cuts the air. Breathing burns your throat just a little and forces a cough.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2007)

Inamar jumps, not really expecting the construct to address her. 

"Oh, thanks! It's...I mean, I'm glad you guys were here when I showed up. I'm not a Lady though. Just Inamar is fine."

She looks with some trepidation, up and out. She's not eager to follow, but when NR4ZN seems about to leave her alone down there, she quickly follows along.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 2, 2007)

As Inamar steps out of the tunnel behind NR4ZN the world regains its color and she gets her first view of the Forest. The light filtering from the tall trees has an odd red cast to it. Most of the trees are immense with many layers of branches. The canopy is not entirely solid and the reddish sunlight makes its way down in areas, particularly from the burned out area Weylan rushes to. There the trees sizzle and hiss still and are badly scarred, some dissolved away entirely. The dwarf lies on the ground with Weylan bending over him. Revealed by the lack of foliage is the large stone. As Inamar looks at it, runes float across her skin. Off in the distance the great crashing of something large moving among the branches can be heard, getting fainter, though a great roar from that direction punctuates the hanging quiet.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 2, 2007)

Weylan does what he can to bandage Firblain & stabilize him for the trip, figuring they'll have to bring him back to town to get help.

"NR4ZN, can you take a quick look for Viktor while I patch up Firblain?  Inamar, if you have any training as a healer he's hurt badly."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 3, 2007)

"Yes Milord". Tree trunk at the ready, NR4ZN scouts the area.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

"Me? Healing?" She goes to the dwarf and her breath catches in her throat at the devastation wrought on him. She looks back up at Weylan with wide, frightened eyes.

"This is...it looks like he took a -bath- in acid! How can he still be alive?"

She looks back down at the fallen Firblain, and her eyes unfocus. The blue runes in her skin start to pulse and move visibly as she starts to whisper what sounds like an incantation. As soft as her voice is, a trick of wind carries it to Weylan's ears as if she was standing right beside him....though the language is nothing he's heard before.

Then Inamar stops her creepy chant, and says absently in Common, "Magic gives power over life and death. And bodies are easy to mend as they are destroy." Her hand flashes white, bathing Firblain in a flash of light almost too bright to look at. At the same time there's a loud -CRACK-, like a tiny thunderclap.

(Cure Light Wounds! Heals 1d8+1 damage)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2007)

*What do we have here?*

NR4ZN begins to scout around. He does not find any traces of Viktor but does find more great standing rune stones that have been obscured by heavy vegetation. They seem to be in a pattern forming a circle several hundred yards in diameter. The crash site would be completely within the circle as far as NR4ZN can determine.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2007)

Firblain's breathing starts to rattle as she examines his wounds and it looks like things are getting worse quickly. However the flash of magic seems enough to stabilize and strengthen his breathing, though he still looks horribly burned and does not otherwise stir.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2007)

Inamar blinks out of her trance and looks from her hand to the still unconscious dwarf. She looks troubled for a moment, but quickly masks it as she dusts her hands off together.

"There. That...should keep him alive. But he's going to need some serious help. More than I can give him."

Inamar stands up, not meeting Weylan's eyes.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2007)

Firblain looks a little better to Weylan's untrained eyes, though the bubbled flesh from the acid burns remain and he does not stir. His breathing is stronger though and definitely detectable. Weylan does what he can but knows he is no trained healer.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 5, 2007)

Seeing there's no way Firblain's going to be walking, Weylan uses his mindblade to cut & shape a couple of branches into a simple travois to carry him back to town.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2007)

Weylan is able to form a simple travois in the time it takes NR4ZN to scout around and return.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 5, 2007)

"NR, give me a hand, we've got to get Firblain back to town; he's in bad shape."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 5, 2007)

"But of course, my lord. I can carry him myself if you prefer."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2007)

"Wait," Inamar says, feeling guilty. "I can do it again. I...there's more I can do for him.'

With a grimace of revulsion, she places her palm on the dwarf's ruined skin and repeats the incantation from before, minus the part in common. There's another -crack- and a flash of white light. She jerks her hand back again, then leans over a bit to inspect the results.

(One more Cure Light Wounds for 1d8+1 damage)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2007)

Again once the flash of light is gone, the acid burns on the dwarf have lessened though he still does not awaken.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 6, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "But of course, my lord. I can carry him myself if you prefer."




"If you like.  But this'll be easier to carry with two."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2007)

Weylan and NR4ZN get Firblain onto the travois and NR4ZN picks up the two handles, easily handling the load by himself. Being significantly taller than Weylan it appears that the mismatch of heights would make sharing the load awkward. With the ocasional blazes that Viktor marked on trees, the rough path out here, and NR4ZN's having traversed this before, the party is confident of heading in the right direction.

It is also clear that the dragon left in a direction away from the party's trail back.


ooc marching orders, any precautions while travelling?


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 7, 2007)

Weylan will scout a bit ahead, moving silently.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2007)

Heading back Weylan proves an able scout, fairly quiet and quickly finding Viktor's subtle blazes. 

NR4ZN though crashes heavily through the underbrush, using his large metal frame to push aside underbrush and ward it from his unconscious charge on the travois. The dead weight of the dwarf does not slow the metal giant. 

Inamar pads along out of her element in this primeval forest and struck by the immensity of the trees, the changing nature of the light as the second sun adds its yellow brilliance to the red illumination of the first, and the myriad overwhelming assaults on her senses and perceptions that she is still adjusting to. Everything feels so alive and full of power, herself most of all.

Weylan notes a large predatory looking bird high above that seems to be following the party, most noticeably NR4ZN and his cargo.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2007)

As the bird gives out a cry Inamar notices it and is startled by the piercing quality of the sound. Runes flood onto the skin at her hands and she feels power within her well up ready to be unleashed.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2007)

Startled by the cry, as well as the reaction of the strange magic now welded to her body, Inamar twists to look upward. The skin of her arms and hands feels...tight somehow. Stretched, as if struggling to contain something that was swelling inside them.

_What did the old bastard DO to me?_ she thinks...and the sigils flare brightly, pouring a blue-white burst of energy into the sky at the trailing bird-thing. The bolt travels perhaps sixty feet, no more on its way to the beast, leaving a crooked, thin path of smoke in its wake and emitting a peculiar low-pitched crackling noise as it went.

(I pick a fight with a monster I know nothing about!  Ranged touch is +4, but if it's more than 60 feet away, the blast peters out before it gets to Big Bird.)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2007)

The bolt strikes out leaping in a path towards the bird. It stops and dissipates a short distance before the circling bird but it seems to have startled the aerial predator which wheels and with a cry wings off to other parts of the forest.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2007)

With the bird driven off the group continues on. Heading back the group spends most of the rest of the day travelling, carrying the unconscious dwarf with them. Eventually NR4ZN notes a small set of triangular marks on a set of trees that he declares mark the boundaries of the Silber Dover territory. Beyond the marks are large well maintained trails that make progressing much easier.

Continuing on the trails NR4ZN is hailed from above in the barking dover language by a sentry in one of the well blended tree blinds. 

Inamar and Weylan then get their first glimpse of a dover as the sentry drops to the ground. Appearing as a humanoid german shepard covered in short brown fur, the dover carries a bow and a pair of flint knives rest at his waist. It stands just shorter than a man and when it takes a step the wolf-like paws and odd slinking gait are immediately apparent. The hand

It turns and takes off at a run while NR4ZN translates that the dover is heading off to have a healer sent out to aid Firblain and to alert the King to the developments.

Some time later a taller black furred dover armed with a spear and dressed in what looks like hunter's leathers arrives.


----------



## chakken98 (Mar 14, 2007)

_Having been informed by a sentry of the injured Firblain, Thelso makes haste to the location that the sentry directed him too.  Upon his arrival he noticed that standing by the injured dwarf are 2 humans and what appears to be a walking metal creature of some kind.  But seeing the state of the dwarf, he pushes aside those 3 from his mind and focuses on Firblain.  Dropping his spear besides himself he places his hands upon Firblain's body feeling for the pace of his heart, and viewing with his bluish gray eyes any injuries that may be visible.  The 3 others accompanying Firblain notice that besides being much taller then the dover sentry, he appears almost Sheppard like with blackish fur with shades of gray here and there, wearing his leather armor a symbol of some kind is visible on his left hand shoulder.  

Looking up at the 3 he calmly barks "Can you tell me what has occurred with him? Any information can aid my healing."_

ooc: heal check +5 on Firblain


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2007)

The tall dover makes some growling barking noises in a surprisingly calm voice, only NR4ZN understands him for the moment however.

Thelso notes that the dwarf is one of the village's seeds, taken in as were others by command of the King. The dwarf is heavily burned as if by acid and lies unconscious. He also has some bite marks on his neck inflicted by something with large jaws.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2007)

Inamar stares at this new oddity.

"It's...a dog," she says to Weylan. "And its wearing clothes. Is anything -normal- here?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 14, 2007)

NR4ZN barks politely to Thelso, "We believe he was attacked by a large flying reptillian creature milord. The area appeared to have been bathed in a highly concentrated acid, most likely manifested by the creature. I wish I could provide more information milord, but none of us saw the actual attack."

The robot then translates Thelso's words and provides introductions. But there is an uncomfortable nervousness about the hulking metal creature, and it doesn't translate Inamar's words to Weylan into Dover.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It's...a dog," she says to Weylan. "And its wearing clothes. Is anything -normal- here?"




"I've only been here a few hours longer than you; but so far I'd have to say no.  Apparently they run the place though, so it looks like we're going to have to learn how to bark with a straight face."


----------



## chakken98 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thelso looks back at the Metallic creature, as the other two's language is not understood and replies "I see, I will do what I can to aid him but if my healing is not enough we will need to make haste back to the city at once." 

Still on the ground by the dwarf, Thelso places his left hand on Firblain's chest and his right hand upon the symbol on his armor.  With low barks, and howl's he begins to speak "Great Mistress of the Hunt, Protector of the Wood, I seek your aid.  Allow me thy power to Heal this injured seed who has done great deeds for our people.  Heal his wounds so he may once again rise and lend us his aid."  While he pray's a shimmering glow of white begins to ripple around his hand, and Firblain's body.  Glowing brighter and brighter until his prayer is completed.

(ooc: cure light wounds 1d8+2, if need be will cast an additional cure light as well.)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2007)

It takes two applications of the dover's magic but Firblain is healed enough to regain consciousness and to be able to walk. He looks around and asks, first in dover then in common "Viktor? Where is he? There was a dragon. He was trying to lead it off." his eyes twitch "Its all the fault of those damn goblins. We need to tell the King."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 15, 2007)

"We don't know what happened to Viktor.  After you were attacked we were unable to find him and needed to get you back to town for healing."


----------



## chakken98 (Mar 15, 2007)

Removing his left hand from the Seeds body he replies in dover,"I'm Thelso, you were injured by acid from this dragon you speak of.  As for your friend...I cannot tell you.  You will need to ask your other compainions.  But if you can walk I will escort you to the Kings court."  Standing he looks to the other 3 and motions them to follow him once Firblain is ready.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 15, 2007)

"It is a great relief to see you recovered milord." NR4ZN offers its hand to Firblain in support.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

Firblain takes NR4ZN's offered hand and the warzoder helps him to his feet. "Thanks, Ennar." He barks to the priest "Lead on then." Thelso begins to lead the party further along the trails.

Soon the village proper comes into view with its wooden structures organized and divided by function, sleeping, crafting, food preparation, and storage areas all in their places. The sounds of Dover villagers going about their activities is punctuated by the hails of some dover asking in the barking language after the still wounded Firblain and his news, some asking about Viktor, though they leave off when Thelso or Firblain say they are heading to speak to the King.

The party heads to the King's audience hall where he and the Queen reside. King Alagor's rich voice growls out "Firblain, Ennar, what has happened?" The large german sheperd-like canine humanoid dover King stands taller than the dwarf but a touch shorter than Weylan. Thick brown fur covers his body and he gestures with delicately structured hands bearing dexterous digits. Despite the bipedal posture, clawless hand, and regal presence there is an underlying animalistic nature to the dover presence accentuated by the jaws and teeth of a lupine predator.

Standing in his audience chamber King Alagor looks regal, a leader loved and trusted by his people. The silver furred Queen sitting behind him however looks both predatory and protective, she has the air of one ready to spring instantly to action. Her spear leans against her throne within easy reach. On the other side of her throne stands a young dover Thelso recognizes as Sentelle, the aprentice of the druid Zallon who is currently away on his own business. Also in attendance are various dover elders, a few of royal dover progeny, and the fostered elven youth.

Firblain goes first relating his tale of Weylan's appearance followed by the goblin attack upon him, the crash site, Inamar's appearance, how both humans speak human common, hearing the noise, how he and Viktor crept out but a great green scaled dragon sensed them anyway, roared at them, and blasted Firblain with a cloud that burned. The last thing he remembers was seeing Viktor attempting to lead the dragon away from the route the others would need to take to make it back to the village.

The king turns to Weylan and Inamar and says in common "

The King then asks each of you to relate your stories as well for him to consider. He speaks directly to Weylan and Inamar in common. "I am King Alagor chief of the Silber Dover territory and this is Queen Celon. Know that you are in the land known as Wildwood on the world of the Forge. Most seeds whether individuals or nations fall to predators shortly after arrival as the Land is full of beasts and dragons ever on the lookout for victims. However, those who adapt to the wilderness may thrive under the laws of tooth and claw.

Within the forests marked by our blaze the Dover people are the top predators and our territory is a haven for our people as we maintain dominance over our hunting grounds. There are many beasts and various peoples within Wildwood to learn about from bears and gnolls to elves and dragons. If you are willing to abide under my authority, observe our laws, and work to the good of this village I offer you the hand of friendship and an opportunity to learn of the Land you now reside in and how you can make a place for yourself in it.

Know that Firblain and Viktor are full members of the Silber Dover. I am interested in what happened to my people as well as the story of your own tales. You are not the first of the race of Man to come to us, though with Viktor missing none remain.


----------



## chakken98 (Mar 16, 2007)

Once Thelso and the others stand before the Kind and Queen, Thelso will bow accordingly to the Dover royalty, and as well offer a small bow the Druid apprentice Sentelle.  He then listens to Firblain’s tale of the dragon and await any questions that may be directed to him.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 16, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "If you are willing to abide under my authority, observe our laws, and work to the good of this village I offer you the hand of friendship and an opportunity to learn of the Land you now reside in and how you can make a place for yourself in it.




Clasping his right fist with his left hand in front of his heart, Weylan bows.  "Those who found me spoke well of your fair rule and good people.  So long as I reside in these lands I will accept your rule and act in accordance with the interests of its people."



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Know that Firblain and Viktor are full members of the Silber Dover. I am interested in what happened to my people as well as the story of your own tales. You are not the first of the race of Man to come to us, though with Viktor missing none remain.




Weylan relays his perspective on the events since his arrival then allows Inamar a chance to do the same.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

Inamar finds herself fighting the hardest fight of her life there in the village green of the Silber Dover. Not a fight against monsters or ruffians, but against her own mind. Now more than ever, she wrestled with the gibbering, hysterical certainty that this was a dream; the construct of a mind floating forever in limbo.

Talking dogs that knew magic. Friendly golems. Conveniently being 'rescued' by a mad god. Suddenly possessing strange magical powers.

It had all the earmarks of some weirdly imaginative self-indulgent fantasy. Even the strange, burning -reality- of this world seemed out of place. The incredible sensitivity of her senses that even now burned her brain. Could it just be a fertile and very motivated imagination?

And honestly, everything that had happened up until now, she'd been okay with. Strange and frightning, but in very alien ways. The Dover though. They were -dogs-. Intelligent talking -dogs-. Somehow their very familiarity shone a harsh spotlight on their differences, making them seem implausible in the extreme. More so than magic crystal tubes, or men with blades of energy poking from their hands.

She looked at her own hands then. Blades or blasts.

Abruptly Inamar realized that the voice of the king had fallen silent, and that Weylan and everyone was looking at her. Oops.

She lifted her voice and said, "I'm new here. Really, -really- new here. I need friends, and if doing what you say and helping you folks out is how I'll get some...then yeah, I'll do all that." She clears her throat. "As for my story...there's not much to it yet. My name's Inamar. I used to sleep where I could and sing for my bread. I was kidnapped by an old man; a magus, who did some kind of spell or ritual or something on me. He changed me, and I'm just starting to figure out how and why."

Inamar takes a deep breath then, a little surprised at how...good it felt to actually talk about it.

"And he wasn't done yet either, but before he could do any more, there were sounds of fighting below, and an explosion. He seemed to panic and threw me into a little...room of some sort. Then he cast another spell...and everything disappeared. I was alone, drifting through this endless grey fog... I don't know for how long. Then the ravens came."

She shrugs.

"The rest you guys know."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 16, 2007)

NR4ZN comes to one knee before the king. "If I may your grace, I would like to add something. The goblins apparently arrived at the site before we did. It is likely that they are still on the ship, transported to another area by still active shipboard systems. They are still unlikely to be able to comprehend the technology on the vessel, but where they to do so, it could spell disaster. Fortunately, our new companion Lord Weylan has some facility for interacting with the ship's psionic technology."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

The King considers your words then intones some words of power while making certain arcane gestures. He then answers NR4ZN, his words understandable to all "That is a concern Ennar. We must first learn though whether the dragon is passing through or whether it is establishing a territory. If it is establishing a territory then we must learn about its strengths before sending anyone to the site. Dragons are beings of might, both terrible in tooth and claw, but also in magic. Green dragons are particularly known for their mastery of enchantments and for binding the minds of others into their servitude. I do not wish to lose you or any others to it Ennar. From what Firblain related it seems hostile to the goblins so that is one mark in our favor. If it has moved on though I agree, I will want you to go and claim the remains and recover what lore we can about your crafters and stop the goblins from despoiling and looting the remains."

The Queen says to the King in Dover "Dragons are also known for their sharp senses. I will send Jeffre and Effrey, none match them for stealth.

The King nods approvingly and turns back to the party. "For now rest up and be welcome in the territory of the Dover. Firblain, Ennar, and Thelso, I ask that you see to these new seeds and teach them of our ways and of our land, they have accepted the friendship of the Silber Dover. I would hear more about these affinities and powers later. The Land changes people and you must take some time to learn how it has and is changing you. Firblain can teach you our language and Thelso our ways. Weylan, your affinity for the lost relics of Ennar's people will be valuable should we be able to regain them, and Inamar we will help you learn of this magus' legacy. Shortly we will have a feast and introduce you to other members of the Silber Dovers so that they will know you are our guests. I bid you welcome among us as guests.

Firblain answers the King, "Aye milord." accepting the charge.


----------



## chakken98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bowing once again the customary Dover fashion,"Yes Milord, I will see to teaching these new seed our way."

Turning to Ennar ,"As I am aware they do not understand our language will you translate for me"  He then will turn to Weylan and Inamar ,"I am Thelso Cleric of the Goddess Kerala the Huntress, Weylan, Inamar when you are ready I will answer your questions about the lands of the Silber Dover, as well as any about the Dover race.  But until that time rest as your journey's to these lands must have been taxing.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 22, 2007)

Weylan spends some time with Thelso and Ennar learning about Dover society and learning the dover language.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

"More than ready," Inamar agrees with Thelso. "Like, how long  have you guys been trapped here? What sort of things have you had to fight? Is the whole world jungle like this?" she pauses, then adds, "Maybe we should work on langauge first."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

The new seeds are brought to a guest lodge where they settle in. Firblain stays to teach them the dover language and they find that picking up the language is easier than they thought it would be. Once they set their minds to it, they find learning new skills comes easily here and they find themselves adapting.

They learn a bit of the land they are in, the continent of Wildwood, filled with wilderness from ocean shore to ocean shore, of the many predators of the land, and of the land's bounty in life and power.  

They learn of the paucity of metals or concentrated humanoid populations and the dependance upon hunting and gathering from nature. 

There is time to acclimate and come into their own here, feeling the potentials of what can be done in this world. There is a sense that power is within your grasp with every breath you take, to be shaped and controlled as you will.

Inamar has the opportunity to explore her magics, learning to call upon the blasts at will and as she practices her facility and control with the magic becomes more precise.

Once Firblain has taught the two seeds the dover language he leaves their instruction to the other two and joins the queen's rangers to share first hand his experiences with the dragon. He comes back irregularly reporting that the dragon has established a territory and killed more goblins who tried to enter it. The dwarf has volunteered to be on the patrols staying out of the dragon's territory but on the lookout for goblin activity either heading in or going out of the dragon's territory. The truce with the goblins holds for their respective territories and limited trade continues, but the lands around the dragon's newly claimed territory is not covered by the treaties.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock]Re: Draconic, looking over Ina's sheet, I see my concept evolved a bit since I updated it...but not catastrophically. If, in your opinion, the Draconic langauge is tied into the essence of magic sufficiently to make sense that she'd spontaneously learn it, then that's cool. Otherwise it could easily be something she sought instruction in...though in that case it might make more sense to replace 'draconic' with 'dover,' since the latter is more utilitarian to the setting at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2007)

*A call to action*

Inamar and Weylan make great progress in learning the dover language and the ways of the village with their tutors the dover priest Thelso and the ever helpful and willing to be of service NR4ZN. Magical battle skills are developed and together the four even go out hunting in the Wildwood, finding they work well together. Thelso has other duties as well and sometimes joins the rest of the priesthood for seasonal and hunting ceremonies and the Queen asks after the new seeds.

A summons to the court draw the four together into the audience hall once more. The King and the Queen are there and the druid Sentelle as well, with a single crow sitting on his shoulder. None of the other advisers are in attendance. The young druid looks agitated and a little worried.

The King says "Welcome. We have a task to ask of you but it is a matter of some confidence. There is a druid who resides alone in his own territory outside the realm of our treaties with the elves and goblins. Are you willing to accept a trust of secrets and journey into the wilderness to rescue and offer aid to this druid or to discover what fate has befallen him?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 27, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The King says "Welcome. We have a task to ask of you but it is a matter of some confidence. There is a druid who resides alone in his own territory outside the realm of our treaties with the elves and goblins. Are you willing to accept a trust of secrets and journey into the wilderness to rescue and offer aid to this druid or to discover what fate has befallen him?"



From his customary kneeling position when in the presence of the king, NR4ZN replies, "It is an honor to be of service your grace."


----------



## chakken98 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bowing before the King and Queen, Thelso replies "I accept any task that you require of me, my lord"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2007)

Glancing quickly at the others to make sure of her response, Inamar also bows, though with a bit of a cheeky flourish, and says, "I'll do everything I can do help out."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 29, 2007)

"I would be happy to help your Majesty." Welyan responds with a bow.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 29, 2007)

King Alagor smiles “I knew I could count upon you four. None outside this Council Hall are to be privy to the secrets imparted here today. We have agreed to aid the druids in their need and to keep their confidence. Sentelle.”

The young druid steps forward uncomfortably. “Thank you your majesty. Two days travel from here lies the hidden domain of a druid. He is guardian of an ancient artifact of evil long safeguarded by the druids to keep it out of fell hands. He performed a ritual of Evergreen Transformation to become a walking plant bound to the druid site and granting him life beyond the span of other mortals. Like the forest itself he can be cut down, but given time he will regrow and return. His grove is protected by sacred rituals that keep it hidden from casual discovery.

“Nonetheless it has been raided. A band of goblins, wargs, and summoned fiends somehow entered the grove and strange magics overcame the guardians he had placed there. The animal spirits he summoned to repel them were similarly cast down. He sent this crow out bearing a message and amulet, seeking aid from Zallon, but he is away at the Circle’s Convocation. I was able to learn the crow’s message but that is all. The crow can lead you back to the druid’s grove, and the amulet will allow you to enter despite the barriers of mystery that ward the area. The amulet wearer will be able to see and be able to enter the hidden grove, as will those he maintains unbroken contact with. Once past the barrier the amulet will not be need.”

The Queen says “There could be goblins, wargs, fiends, and magics to contend with as well as the druidic defenses. The raiders could be gone, if so, find out as much as you can about what happened and aid the druid if you can. If the raiders are still there evaluate their threat and take what actions you can. These goblins are outside of the protections of the treaties.”

The King says “Any questions?”


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 29, 2007)

"What was he guarding?  Successful or not, it's capture was almost certainly the objective of the raid.

Further, have you any thoughts on who or what drove the goblins to launch the raid in the first place?  In my world they are cowardly creatures, and would not undertake such an attack without dire provocation."


----------



## chakken98 (Mar 29, 2007)

Absorbing the information given before him, Thelso nods his head and replies,"As I appears we are all going, we will do what we can to aid the Druid." pausing briefly "And of the goblins...we will evaluate and deal with them should it come to that.  If not we will report back to you what information we gather."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2007)

"So...who's gonna wear the thingy?" Inamar asks, eying the device covertly.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "What was he guarding?  Successful or not, it's capture was almost certainly the objective of the raid."




The Young druid says "I don't know what it is, the exact nature of the relic is a secret the Guardian bears until he passes on his guardianship to a successor. There may be High Circle Druids who know as well, but that is just speculation.."



> "Further, have you any thoughts on who or what drove the goblins to launch the raid in the first place?  In my world they are cowardly creatures, and would not undertake such an attack without dire provocation."




The Queen leans forward and growls "They are generally cowardly by nature but given sufficient numbers goblins will attack superior opponents in an attempt to drag them down. They are opportunistic and will target those they think are weak or vulnerable to either kill or attempt to enslave. 

"The goblins also imbibe a type of herbal concoction their sorcerers decant that removes their natural fear and makes them almost suicidally brave. It can take a strong leader such as the current goblins' chief, a faust, to otherwise drive them into battles where they do not have significant advantages. Their leaders care little for spending the lives of their warriors though, life in their overpopulated warrens is cheap and held in contempt."

Sentelle barks "I don't know how they were able to get in the Grove at all. They should have needed a connection to something inside to find their way. They should not have been able to just stumble in and attack the guardian in finding him alone."


----------



## chakken98 (Mar 30, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "So...who's gonna wear the thingy?" Inamar asks, eying the device covertly.





Looking at Inamar, "If no one disagrees, I'll wear the amulet."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

Sentelle steps forward and hands over an amulet made of fire blackened clay shaped to resemble a crescent moon. It hangs from a strip of rawhide. "Its bearer and all he touches may pierce the magic that separates the grove from the walking world."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 30, 2007)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> Looking at Inamar, "If no one disagrees, I'll wear the amulet."




"If its only use is piercing the wards at the border of the grove, it matters little who wears it." Weylan shrugs.


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 1, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sentelle steps forward and hands over an amulet made of fire blackened clay shaped to resemble a crescent moon. It hangs from a strip of rawhide. "Its bearer and all he touches may pierce the magic that separates the grove from the walking world."




Taking the amulet from Sentelle and bowing to her as well, Thelso places the amulet around his neck.  A sense of pride resinates from him as he stands tall before his king and queen.  Placing his clinched fist on his chest Theslo says, "My lord, My lady, If you have nothing further for us I ask if we may prepare briefly before we must take on this journey."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2007)

Inamar shrugs at Thelso, a little deflated. "Yeah, sure...you can wear it." She looks around and adds, "What kind of preparation do we need?"


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Inamar shrugs at Thelso, a little deflated. "Yeah, sure...you can wear it." She looks around and adds, "What kind of preparation do we need?"





Seeing Inamar's reaction, Thelso says "Inamar, if you wish to wear the amulet I will humblely hand it to you. As for the preparation's, I believe we must gather our things or at least I must.  It would only be brief." His pride slowly dwindling as he realizes that he was not as prepared as the others.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 2, 2007)

Weylan nods, "I shouldn't need more than an hour to prepare for the journey."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2007)

Inamar looks abashed and shakes her head. 

"No...no it's okay. Really. The amulet's neat and all, but I wasn't thinking clearly. Whoever's wearing it has to be the first one in...and I don't think that's a role I'm a good choice for." She grins and waves a hand over herself, calling attention to her lack of armor and slight, fragile looking frame.

"You go ahead. I'll back you up."


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Inamar looks abashed and shakes her head.
> 
> "No...no it's okay. Really. The amulet's neat and all, but I wasn't thinking clearly. Whoever's wearing it has to be the first one in...and I don't think that's a role I'm a good choice for." She grins and waves a hand over herself, calling attention to her lack of armor and slight, fragile looking frame.
> 
> "You go ahead. I'll back you up."




"I agree with you, and when the time come I will watch yours as well as the others backs as well."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2007)

Sentelle nods as you discuss final details. "When you find the druid hail him as Guardian Bloodthorne and say you come on behalf of Zallon to aid him. I do not even know if he speaks dover, but he should at least recognize the name of our druid and not treat you as more invaders."


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 5, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sentelle nods as you discuss final details. "When you find the druid hail him as Guardian Bloodthorne and say you come on behalf of Zallon to aid him. I do not even know if he speaks dover, but he should at least recognize the name of our druid and not treat you as more invaders."





"I understand Sentelle"


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 5, 2007)

"One more question so we may adequately prepare for the journey.  How far is the grove?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2007)

Sentelle nods and answers Weylan "Two days journey by foot, though I'm not sure how far the boundary to the grove is in that distance. The crow can fly quicker on its own, but it will stay within viewing distance of you whatever your pace so as to guide you."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

"I'm pretty much ready to go," Inamar says. "As long as we've got food and water, I say lets go."


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 6, 2007)

Still kneeling, NR4ZN says, "Lord Weylan, Lord Thelso, if there is anything I can do to assist you in your preparations, please let me know."


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 6, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Still kneeling, NR4ZN says, "Lord Weylan, Lord Thelso, if there is anything I can do to assist you in your preparations, please let me know."





"Thank you Ennar, should I need your assistance I will gladly ask."  pausing a moment "Inamar I will only need a few minutes to gather my weapons and other travelling items.  You may all come with me if you wish and we can depart shortly after."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2007)

"Go with our blessing."

It does not take long to gather your gear and then head out.

When you are ready to depart the crow flies ahead to the edge of sight then alights on a tree waiting until you catch up. Then it takes off with a little cawwing and flies ahead a distance again repeating the process as you progress. You follow the crow along trails to the edge of Dover territory and then cross into the unlclaimed lands of the Wildwood. There are a few unkept game trails the crow leads you along but it also leads you through heavily grown areas of dense vegetation that are slow going.

The leaves on some trees are turning red and golden providing brilliant contrasts to the seas of green as the season turns from late summer to early autumn. The frequent breezes bring relief from the heat as you travel but also cause rushing noises among the canopy of tree leaves. Occasionally gusts stir up detritus from the forest floor as trees bend and sway, at one point coating the party in the disintegrated remains of a dried out fallen tree as old rotted wooded well on the way to turning into dirt is caught by the strong gust.

Weylan and Thelso are the most comfortable travelling in the wilderness, Weylan has experience from his wanderings but Thelso has a more natural affinity to the forest and the wild. Inamar is still mostly a city woman, but adapting more and more with time. NR4ZN is able to force his way along but his bulk and mass are not designed for stealthy moving in the heavy forest.

NR4ZN's internal mapping module becomes engaged. Some functions continue to register with linking errors. GPS locator offline. Map projections offline. Magnetic north sensing fluctuates from online to offline and has registered contradictory readings requiring reset of map program orientations.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2007)

Inamar's adapations to the intense tropical forest they're pushing through are primarily twofold. She hikes up her shirt, rolling it up and tucking it into itself to expose her blue-pattern-covered midriff to deal with the heat and cloying humidity. Then, she quickly learns that the easiest path through the jungle is the path that NR4ZN has been on first. The machine mashes undergrowth, snaps branches and vines, and scares nasty crawlies away...leaving a path that's almost as good as paved. Though it's not exactly a brisk pace, it's easy going, and she hums  pleasantly to herself as she trails the 'zoder, occasionally prodding the ground with her new-carved staff to make sure it's not too muddy.


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 9, 2007)

After gathering his gear and accompanying the others to get theres as well, Thelso picks up the scent of the crow and he begins to follow.  Travelling the Wood is easy to him as he has walked these woods many times.  He is at home here.  Now and again he will point out area's of the wood that Welyan and Inamar may have not see in there earlyer travels.  Once in the unclaimed part of the wood Thelso brings up his guard a little.  Knowing that anything can happen while in these parts.  Grasping his crossbow he will keep his eyes open and nose clean for any scent that may not be appealing.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2007)

Thelso mostly smells the woodland smells of plants, forest debris, and the trace scents of small mammals, birds, lizards, and even a few insects. There is also the human smells of Inamar and Weylan, more pungent as the late summer heat causes a light sweat after travelling a while, and the unnatural metallic and other smells from the active Warzoder.

As the day turns to evening Weylan feels a sharp pain on the base of his neck near his back where there is some exposed skin. A thorny twig with a few leaves has somehow gotten enmeshed there and the thorn has caught in his flesh.

ooc for Weylan [sblock] Weylan takes 1 hp of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 10, 2007)

The first day of travelling comes to an end without incident.

As the party sets up camp the crow settles aloft into the branches of a tree, though it does dive down at one point to pounce upon something small that crunches in its beak.

What are your night time precautions/routine?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 10, 2007)

Thelso [SBLOCK]You note that a small twig caught at the back of Weylan's collar on his leather armor has an odd pattern. It looks almost insect like, with four leaves that sweep out a little like wings and thin leg like branch extensions.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 10, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> As the day turns to evening Weylan feels a sharp pain on the base of his neck near his back where there is some exposed skin. A thorny twig with a few leaves has somehow gotten enmeshed there and the thorn has caught in his flesh.




Weylan looks around for the plant the thorn came from, wondering how it managed to wedge itself between his cloak and his armor.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 10, 2007)

As the party sets up camp, he volunteers, "My nightvision doesn't compare with the rest of yours, so if there's no objection I'll take first watch."


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 10, 2007)

Taking a closer look at the twig caught in Weylan's collar, Thelso notices that It also appears to be an insect.  "Quite interesting" Thelso says "This looks like its a bug of some sort.  I have never seen an insect like this in my time."   


_ooc: after stating that it looks like a bug, Thelso will examine it just to be sure and see if it does anything...IE fly away, poke him etc...If it is he will state the below.  If not he won't._
Pausing a moment before he speaks again "Weylan you don't feel any discomfort do you?"


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 11, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> As the party sets up camp, he volunteers, "My nightvision doesn't compare with the rest of yours, so if there's no objection I'll take first watch."




"That is fine with me Weylan, I can take watch after you if it pleases everyone else."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2007)

"Turns out I can see in the dark just fine," Inamar volunteers cheerfully. "I'll take the middle...ew, it's a bug?! That's disgusting...lemme see!"

She hurries up to where Thelso is prodding Weylan.

"It -does- look kind of like a bug...does it hurt? Can you feel it pumping poison into you?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

The plant matter appears moth like in general form, but does not move or react and is definitely composed of twigs and leaves. Thelso can see a  thorn on the back of Weylan's neck, still partially embedded in the skin, though not seeming to currently be giving the human any discomfort.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2007)

Face screwed up into a delighted grimace of distaste, Inamar reaches for the twiggy buggy thing, but slowly, as if she expects to be stopped just before touching it.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

It does not react. It is almost as if the similarity in form to an insect is a coincidence and it is merely an inanimate branch. Inamar notes it has no thorns to prevent her from grabbing it.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It -does- look kind of like a bug...does it hurt? Can you feel it pumping poison into you?"




"No, it just scratched me is all."  Weylan reaches back to brush the bug/twig thing loose.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

Weylan easily knocks it off to tumble end over end to the ground, where it ends up lying on its side awkwardly. It shows no sign of animation or any movement of its own.


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 11, 2007)

"It appears that things in this side of the wood are not always what they appear..."  pausing a moment "Then I take it that Welyan will have first watch, I will have second, Inamar third, which leave you Ennar with the last watch.  If we are agreed we should prep camp."  Taking a moment to be sure everyone is agreed, Thelso will remove is backpack and start moving brush, leaves, twigs, etc...to make a suitable area for the four of them.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 11, 2007)

"Although my night operations equipment is offline, I will remain vigilant throughout all three watches. That vegetative inscect reminds me of the parasites from the Algol system. Several hours after being stung the victims would .... would .... please pardon me. The rest of that file seems to be missing."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2007)

Inamar playfully smacks the back of Weyland's head and says, "Look down. Lemme see the spot where it was. If the golem's right, it might have done something to you."

She peers at the back of his neck.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 12, 2007)

Amused by Inamar's bubbly curiosity, Weylan bends down to let her have a look at the back of his neck.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Inamar finds a slim thorn protruding slightly from the back of his neck. Close inspection shows it is hollow.

ooc Inamar and Weylan[SBLOCK]Not sure if Inamar removes it, if so it comes out easily. Weylan does not feel it though, either its presence or the removal.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

"Ooo...there's something in there. Hold on a second..."

She winces as she tweezes the thing out. "It looks like a thorn or something. Ow...sorry...just a second...got it!"

Inamar seems oblivious that Weylan doesn't feel it. She presents the thorn to him proudly.

"Here's your memento, sir. Just five quid." Her tone sounds joking.


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 13, 2007)

"Well now that we you have removed the thorn, shall we set up camp?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

Inamar sighs and pokes her tongue out at the sober Dover.

"Yes _sir_, right away _sir_," she replies sourly, and goes about clearing out a spot for her to lie down on.


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 13, 2007)

Signing slightly Theslo will continue to clear the ground, Taking notice to anything that may be out of place.  Once he has finished, he opens his backback and pulls out some rations.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Inamar seems oblivious that Weylan doesn't feel it. She presents the thorn to him proudly.
> 
> "Here's your memento, sir. Just five quid." Her tone sounds joking.




"How odd, I wonder if perhaps it's covered in some numbing-venom. Are you sure it was completely removed."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

Inamar shrugs. "I didn't see anything else, but I didn't really DIG in there, you know? And since it's hollow, and empty, I'll bet pennies to crowns that it put -something- into you. Comforting thought, eh?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

The evening then passes quietly with Weylan taking first watch, Inamar second Thelso third and NR4ZN remaining vigilant throughout and taking fourth watch as well. The yellow sun is up early and the red sun sets late so the hours of actual darkness are short.

Weylan's neck is a little stiff in the morning but that fades once he gets moving. With a cawwing cry the crow alights from his perch and the trek begins again. The day is warm with occasional intense wind gusts that bring relief as they rustle leaves and bend tree tops. About midday the party comes to a shallow but broad stream. Looking up the crow is no longer in sight.

Thelso [sblock]Bearing the amulet you see a double vision of the stream, one with unbroken running water and deciduous forest trees on the far side at its edge. The other with a set of stones one could jump from one to the next to accomplish a crossing. The two visions of the streams follow the same general path, but are not fully overlapping in all their details. The double vision ends at the stream banks. The other side past the visions is filled with tall reed like plants with long green leaves, fairly dense in some areas, with others leaving enough space that you could walk through. The crow is waiting atop one of the reed plants.[/sblock]


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 14, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The evening then passes quietly with Weylan taking first watch, Inamar second Thelso third and NR4ZN remaining vigilant throughout and taking fourth watch as well. The yellow sun is up early and the red sun sets late so the hours of actual darkness are short.
> 
> Weylan's neck is a little stiff in the morning but that fades once he gets moving. With a cawwing cry the crow alights from his perch and the trek begins again. The day is warm with occasional intense wind gusts that bring relief as they rustle leaves and bend tree tops. About midday the party comes to a shallow but broad stream. Looking up the crow is no longer in sight.
> 
> Thelso [sblock]Bearing the amulet you see a double vision of the stream, one with unbroken running water and deciduous forest trees on the far side at its edge. The other with a set of stones one could jump from one to the next to accomplish a crossing. The two visions of the streams follow the same general path, but are not fully overlapping in all their details. The double vision ends at the stream banks. The other side past the visions is filled with tall reed like plants with long green leaves, fairly dense in some areas, with others leaving enough space that you could walk through. The crow is waiting atop one of the reed plants.[/sblock]





Pausing a moment at the stream Thelso appears to double take at what his vision is presenting him.  Hardly taking notice to what the other do he walk to wear the stone he see's begins.  "I believe I have found a way to cross the river, as well as the enterance into the forest we seek.  The crow is waiting for us on the other side.  I'm not to sure but I believe this amulet is allowing me a second sight of sorts which has shown me this.  Everyone should follow the path I take as I'm not sure the stone which we will be walking on are visiable to you."   Pausing a moments Thelso thinks to himself that this is rather odd.  "Please follow me."  he goars in a polite manner as be begins to follow the path should the rest of the group have no questions for him.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2007)

Inamar looks at the river dubiously, then back at Thelso.

"I dunno, I don't see any rocks. Even if you do, how do you know the rocks aren't some kind of illusion? And even if they're NOT..." she taps a finger against her palm. "How can we use rocks we can't see? Besides, it looks pretty shallow...we can just wade across can't we?"

On sudden curiosity, Inamar concentrates, and the blue marks on her skin flash with light. When she opens her eyes, they glow with that eerie blue light as well.

(Using See the Unseen...to see if I can see...the rocks.)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2007)

Inamar's eyes glow blue as her mystically enhanced sight attempts to pierce any magical enchantments of invisibility, but it reveals nothing extraordinary. However when Thelso steps out onto the stream he disappears entirely from everybody's view on the forested stream bank, including from Inamar's mystically enhanced vision.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 16, 2007)

Weylan calls out as Thelso vanishes, "Thelso, step back a moment.  We need to be in contact with you as you cross the barrier."


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 17, 2007)

Stepping onto the rocks Thelso will turn his head around to see if the others have followed him.  When Thelso hears Welyan he will turn around and step back onto the river.  


If he does not he will continue across the path.  Thinking they are all following him to the other side.

ooc: Does Thelso hear Welyan thourgh the barrier?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2007)

Thelso hears Weylan and jumps back onto the shore easily, appearing before them as if he had never disappeared.

When others touch Thelso the view of the far shore changes for them from a continuation of the autumn forest to that of a different one. The crow is sitting atop one of the trees on the far side.

Glancing down at the stream reveals a double view of overlapping realities, there are two streams with mostly the same course. One has broad stones that provide an easy passage across for those that do not wish to get wet.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 18, 2007)

Once Weylan can see the new path, he follows Thelso across the river.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

Once across the stream there is a slim game trail through the reed tree woods. This area of forest is dense with thin young trees. The trunks are barely three inches in diameter and they fill the space, so there are hundreds of them on all sides of you once you start down the trail. The young trees are about 30 feet tall and form a complete canopy blocking out the sun. All the trunks are about the same size, and they are so dense that off trail travel would be slow going. 

At this point the game trail meanders to your left. The crow cocks its head at the party and heads off into the thick forest bearing right. A caw from that direction soon confirms that the bird indeed flew off away from the trail.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Inamar plants her fists on her hips irately and stares off after the sound.

"Well great. NOW what?"

She glances at Thelso and waves him over. "Can you see a path through all that?"


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 23, 2007)

"The obvious path is not always the easiest.  Following the bird may be easier-going than it looks."

Looking for gaps in the trees, Weylan continues following the bird.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2007)

Gaps are hard to find, but Weylan is able to find places that he can make it through with effort. The going is slow and by necessity meandering but the croaking "cuow" sound of the crow is a general beacon guide.

When NR4ZN steps up however, the gaps that are sufficient for Weylan, Inamar and Thelso are not sufficient for the Warzoder's unyielding frame. He is forced to knock down trees to clear himself a path.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2007)

Thelso [sblock]Once into the forest a bit you catch the scent of rotting meat deeper ahead a ways.[/sblock]


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 23, 2007)

Raising his pawed hand for the others to stop Thelso raises his nose to the air.  "I smell rotted meat or flesh up ahead...We should tread with caution from this point on."


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 23, 2007)

_A few minutes earlier_
NR4ZN hestitates before proceeding. "My lord Thelso, is it permissible to damage damage the trees? My frame is too large to continue on otherwise."

_Now_
The robot whispers, "Yes Milord."


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 24, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> _A few minutes earlier_
> NR4ZN hestitates before proceeding. "My lord Thelso, is it permissible to damage damage the trees? My frame is too large to continue on otherwise."
> 
> "Ennar, the forest will heal within time as does all things in nature.  I realize your frame is large and you must do what is need to accomplish our goal.  I believe none will hold that against you my friend."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 24, 2007)

Pressing forward the reed-like trees bend then snap with lard cracks under the juggernaught force of the warzoder as it progresses slowly to clear a path for itself.

A ways ahead the forest thins a bit and progress becomes easier though the warzoder still must snap the trees to advance towards the cawwing of the crow. Thelso confirms that you are moving in the direction of the source of the scents he detects. The buzz of insects can be heard ahead and the delighted cry of the crow can be heard low on the ground beyond a thick screen of the reed trees ahead.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

"Nasty," Inamar comments, waving in front of her face. "I hope that's not our druid friend rotting in the sun up ahead. That would be...awkward."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 25, 2007)

"On the other hand it could be the remains of the attacking warband."


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 25, 2007)

"I agree with Weylan.  The warband would be a nicer sight to see laying on the ground..."  Pausing a moment trying to shake the smell of dead flesh that increases in scent as they get closer.. "But no matter what we find, we must all be ready.  I feel as though something may not be right about what we will find..."




ooc: How close do I think we are from the smell, is the scent familiar other then being flesh?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2007)

The screen of trees is about thirty feet ahead, necessitating the warzoder knocking them down to create a path or the party circling around.

Thelso [SBLOCK]There is the scent of goblin and the reeking fatty stuff they slather on themselves. There are other meat smells you are not sure of, and a charred smell of burnt wood.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 27, 2007)

"Goblins!"  Thelso snarls in a low voice "I smell the fat that they rub on there flesh..As well as burnt wood.  I hope we are not to late."  Pulling free his crossbow and loading it "Weylan, Inamar do either of you have the ability to sneak and see what is ahead?  I can try but I fear I may not be as good as you.." pausing "Ennar I think it would be best if you stayed put for the moment until we know what is ahead.  Do you agree?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

"Sneaking was never really my thing," Inamar admits. "I was a talker."

She looks at Weyland curiously.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 27, 2007)

Weylan nods, "I'll scout ahead."

Weylan manifests a _Force Screen_, then moves off the "trail" to try to sneak closer to the source of the scent.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2007)

Weylan manifests his psychic shield and heads off a ways to scout around, moving as stealthily as he can when he gets past the thick clump of densely packed reed trees.

Weylan[sblock] You maneuver around and can see there is an opening in the woods deeper in that lets in more sunlight. It appears there is a wide path about thirty feet across, that continues off into the distance in both directions where trees have been downed. You can smell a slight charring scent. Moving closer you can see ashes as if from a fire line the path where trees must once have been. Peering back towards where your party was headed you see a pair of small corpses, one of them with the crow pecking dartingly at the head. Also there is some white and black round bear-like creature, a number of moderately sized lizards, and some dead birds of some sort lying dead on the path, many chewed badly with flesh ripped out. There are insects buzzing and crawling around many of them. A few short arrows are sticking out of the bear-like thing.[/sblock]

The sounds of insects buzzing continues as does the sound of some birds.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 27, 2007)

NR4ZN nods in silent agreement with Thelso, the gesture looking deeply unnatural coming from the robot. It waits for Weylan's return like a statue.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2007)

Weylan watches for a few more moments looking for signs of movement then heads back towards the others.

When he arrives, he tells them what he saw, "There was a fight up ahead.  Several dead goblins and several dead forest animals who were fighting them."


----------



## chakken98 (Apr 30, 2007)

"I see, then let us proceed and see if there is anything that may assist us in our travels.  Maybe find the path that the goblin horde took."


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2007)

The thicket of trees are close enough together that it takes significant time for members to squeeze through, or wait for NR4ZN to smash down enough trees to forge a path to the site.

Thelso [sblock]As you get closer you can scent a light charring scent of burnt wood, as if there were a contained fire that did not spread.[/sblock]

The trees do open out into a devastated path that goes off in two directions. The trees are downed and there are charred remains, though the fire did not seem to spread far.

NR4ZN[sblock]The burns and dimensions of the path appear consistent with particle cannon blasts.[/sblock]

You all see a pair of small corpses, one of them with the crow pecking dartingly at the eyes as it perches upon the creature's head. Also there is some white and black round bear-like creature, a number of moderately sized lizards, and some dead birds of some sort lying dead on the path, many chewed badly with flesh ripped out. There are insects buzzing and crawling around many of them, beetles, flies, and ants mostly. A few short arrows are sticking out of the bear-like thing.

The crow gulps its prize and lets out a delighted sounding "Kuow!"


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2007)

black and white bear http://www.inkycircus.com/jargon/images/panda_laugh.jpg

Lizards http://www.montereybay.com/creagrus/Toad-headedLizards-agape.jpg

Birds
http://www5b.biglobe.ne.jp/~raptor/DSCN9921_copyL.jpg

Corpses
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/MM35_gallery/MM35_PG133.jpg


----------



## chakken98 (May 1, 2007)

"there was a fire here that did not spread any further then this area...."


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

Inamar wrinkles her nose in disgust...yet leans over to get a better look at the bear thing.

"You know, this would have been kind of cute while it was alive. And, you know, not trying to kill us."

She paces around the grisly circle and shakes her head.

"Is this what we came out here for? Where do we go now?" She glances at the crow and makes shooing gestures. "Go on and lead us!"


----------



## Voidrazor (May 1, 2007)

"Lords, I am chagrined to inform you that a _technological_ force is responsible for this bloodshed. The burns are consistent with particle beam weapons."


----------



## Pyrex (May 1, 2007)

Weylan cocks his head, trying to figure out how that fits in, "Well, whoever was fighting with these weapons you speak of they don't seem to have left any behind, which side do you think they were fighting on?"


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2007)

"Kuaw!" The crow squawks indignantly and hops off the corpse. It flaps its wings and takes flight, heading a short ways down the path heading in the left-hand direction as you came upon the path. The crow alights on a tree branch just before it would have headed out of sight.


----------



## chakken98 (May 1, 2007)

"Whoever has these weapons you speak of may still be close....I pray we find the druid soon, I do not like this one bit."   Thelso will await for the other and proceed.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2007)

Progressing along the fireblasted trail is much easier, and the crow does not leave its pathway.

About an hour later you notice there is a blasted space off the path, about 30 feet in diameter where the remains of more dead beasts lie, a number of six-legged larger reptilian-lizard beasts with frilled crests. The bodies are badly burned, some blackened completely. The trees here seem to have been burned away to a significantly greater height than the ones on the path were.

Weylan [sblock]You notice your neck feels a little stiff[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2007)

Inamar kicks some dirt onto one of the corpses and goggles at the carnage.

"Weapons did this? I figured only magic could burn stuff like this...and magic stronger than what I can do! So...you think there's something just...walking through the forest, burning up everything that it sees with magic weapons?"

She looks meaningfully at NZ.


----------



## Pyrex (May 2, 2007)

"Thelso, would you take another look at my neck?  I'm feeling stiff where that thorn/bug thing stung me."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 2, 2007)

NR4ZN's head turns to the warlock, although it is difficult to say if the metallic giant is actually meeting her gaze. "Yes Inamar. Although there is a difference between technological and magical weapons, I suppose it is academic."


----------



## chakken98 (May 3, 2007)

"I can do that my friend" Pausing for a moment to get a good look at Weylans neck.


ooc: looking to see if its swollen, irritated, etc...heal check please.


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2007)

Thelso discovers a little raised bump of flesh on Weylan's neck, as if from a bug bite.


----------



## chakken98 (May 3, 2007)

"Welyan it appears that it was indeed a bug of some sort that was attached to your neck.  It looks a little bit swollen, just a small bumb at this time.  I should be able to apply an patch of sorts to the back of your neck if I can find the right herbs in this area.  This is a different part of the wood, and..." pausing a moment to take in the vast difference of this area "different altogether, so its possible that I may not find what I need..."

ooc: two things would like to use heal check to see what herb locally would assist in reduced swelling etc...at least to give some comfort.  And 2nd take a look around to see while travelling if it exsists in this area of the wood.  I figure that I would have gone though some sort of training about local herbs.


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2007)

Inamar glances at Weylan, but seeing that Thelso seems to have things in hand, looks back at NZ. "But it's like YOU, right? So you know all its secrets? What can hurt it?"


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2007)

Thelso [sblock] first advice, don't scratch it. Maybe some aloe for irritation and a cold compress for swelling if it gets bad, but it should not be a big deal as is. You have used aloe, but are not that skilled an herbalist (good instincts but untrained with 0 skill ranks and only one in healing, your healing expertise currently being magical healing). I'll let you know if you see something you think is aloe, but nothing in this reed-tree forest jumps out at you. [/sblock]


----------



## chakken98 (May 4, 2007)

"Welyan my advice to you is not to scratch it, I could apply a cold compost to it to ease discomfort but after looking at it, it should be nothing to worry about...also if I could find some aloe that should help as well."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Inamar glances at Weylan, but seeing that Thelso seems to have things in hand, looks back at NZ. "But it's like YOU, right? So you know all its secrets? What can hurt it?"



"If I were to guess Inamar, I would suspect that this is the work of some other starfaring race. The area doesn't appear to have been trampled by a zoder such as myself or the more common powered armor version piloted by a Eumanitos. Its certainly possible that a Eumanitos or Ottotowan on foot did this."


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2007)

Inamar blinks, expecting a bit more.

"Annnnnnnd, that's...bad. Right?"


----------



## chakken98 (May 6, 2007)

Finnally picking up on Inamar and Ennar, "If its one of these Eumanitos what should expect from it Ennar?  And why would such a creature ally with goblins?"


----------



## Voidrazor (May 6, 2007)

"I wouldn't expect a Eumanitos warrior to ally with goblins. Although in the absence of an Ottotowan commander, its possible. If one of them is responsible for this, our best option may be diplomacy. They are fearsome in battle, lightning fast, but also strong, tough, and without any particular weakness. As with other humanoids, their throat and groin are vulnerable, should you be able to land an aimed blow. Outside of armor, we could with good luck perhaps, [static]. But one in even the lightest zoder would be well beyond our capabilities, I believe. Most of my modules were considerably damaged in the crash. Yet, even fully functional, I was considered something of a toy beside them. What else would you like to know my lords?"


----------



## Pyrex (May 7, 2007)

"Well, let's hope they're willing to negotiate then."


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2007)

Continuing on the crow continues to follow the burned path until the forest thins out again with enough room between trees for even NR4ZN to pass easily. At that point the burning ceases though the crow continues to lead on in the same direction.

Hours pass with little more being noticed than various small fauna, brilliantly glittering winged insect life such as butterflies and beetles, small tree-clinging lizards, some type of rodent (rats?) darting away in the reed-trees, and birds of various sorts. Occasional full paths and game trails cross the direction you are travelling but the crow stays true in its flight, ignoring the paths that lead away.

Coming upon evening the group hears the cries of numerous crows and spies another burned out area with more savaged animal corpses. A quartet of odd dear with straight backed sharp antler horns lie in a burn radius, their fur scorched and it looks like large predators have been at their meat. Another set of larger six legged lizards lie nearby, similarly burned and savaged. Crows circle overhead and are making feast on the remains when they settle down from the sky. As tremors from NR4ZN's heavy feet reach them they take off for the relative safety of the branches.

To the left in the burn area can be seen a large stone, whatever vegetation covered it previously has been burned away revealing a spiral rune inscribed into its surface facing you.

One crow sits on a reed tree further down directly in your path cawwing at you, though it is hard to make out amidst the brood of its fellows.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2007)

Inamar concentrates and focuses her strange new senses on the stone with the spiral rune, trying to tell if she can see magic on it.

(Detect Magic )


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2007)

Inamar focuses and notes the area is filled with a diffuse glow. Concentrating further she notes the glow is faint but seems to be emanating from the stone. Concentrating further she can't seem to make out any further details, but senses more details are there, just past her senses. Relaxing her concentration the glow disappears but she knows she can call it back.


----------



## chakken98 (May 8, 2007)

Thelso notices the rune scribed on the rock, as well as the sudden glow that arises from it.  He walks towards the rock once the glow fades to get a better look at it.


----------



## Voadam (May 8, 2007)

The glow is only visible to Inamar so Thelso enters the burnt clearing and inspects the large upright stone. It thrusts up from the ground reaching as high as Thelso's chin. It is the only stone you have observed in the reed tree forest so far and there are no others in the immediate area. The spiral rune carvings cover a broad area of the boulder facing towards you, perhaps half an armspan across. The carvings are deep but the edges seem worn with time.

The smell of the burnt vegetation is noticeable here and Thelso notes the burnt remains of some vines that once clung to the stone.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

"Er, uh...careful!" Inamar abruptly calls when she sees Thelso heading for the rock.

"That thing's magic. It fills the whole...area here. I think that means it's strong or something." 

She glances at Weylan and shrugs. "I have no idea what it does though. Sorry."


----------



## Pyrex (May 8, 2007)

Weylan shrugs in response, "We know this region to be magically warded.  Given that it looks like it's been there a while it is likely part of that ward.  We should leave it for now and ask the druid about it later once we've found him."


----------



## Voadam (May 8, 2007)

One of the crows directly in line the way you've been coming caws loudly and flaps its wings rising then flying further down to alight on a tree branch farther down.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 9, 2007)

NR4ZN continues to follow the crow, giving the runestone a wide berth.


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

You continue on with the scout warzoder taking the lead. Another hour of walking and the sparse reed-tree forest takes on a different character. The once-vibrant land here is in shambles. Razed and burned-out wooden structures dot the land. Closer inspection reveals these structures were composed of living plants that seemed to have shaped and twisted into various forms. The signs of struggle are everywhere – and it is clear the invaders swept through with little resistance. The stench of rotting plant matter mixes with the decay from the dead bodies of animals killed during the raid. Countless rats litter the area. Everywhere you look, you see the filthy vermin rifling through the ruined plant growth and downed trees. Crows and buzzards fly lazy circles overhead, seeking their next meal. Carrion is plentiful. The corpses of more six-legged lizards, the straight antlered deer (some with what looks like saber-teeth fangs), and other animals lie scattered about showing burns, arrow wounds and large hunks of flesh stripped off as if torn away by savage jaws.

The crow you’ve been following flies on and alights on the remains of a large structure. It is partially collapsed, and the large wooden living plant doors hang awkwardly open. Near the entrance lies a half dozen bodies of dead beasts, as well as two bodies of goblin raiders dressed in black and red leather armor. The bodies of animals and raiders alike show numerous small cuts and scratches. Outside of structure five large standing stones can be seen forming a ring pattern. You can see runes on the surfaces of the two boulders on your side of the structure, though they are obscured by growths of vines that cover them.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2007)

It strikes Inamar that in all this time, this is the first time she's seen any bodies of the presumed attackers. A sobering thought.

"_Goblins_ did this?" she asks, awestruck. "Where I come from goblins are like...roaches. They live in the sewers and steal cats and dogs if you're not careful. How could goblins possibly get something like NZ to help them? What could they OFFER it?" 

She cautiously follows the crow towards the ruined building...intent both on peeking inside, and on looking more closely at the bodies of the goblins.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 9, 2007)

They may have retrieved particle cannon from the crashed ship. That seems more likely than Ottotowan forces going on a rampage."


----------



## Pyrex (May 9, 2007)

Weylan moves up with Inamar, watching closely for any surviving goblins.


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2007)

The orange and yellow skinned raiders have been picked over by buzzards, rats, and insects. There are great tearing wounds upon them and it appears they died by violent means. Little more than three feet high, they are ugly creatures, their looks not improved by the attentions of beasts and scavengers.

Their hardened leathers are an almost black material, with red stain adding color to them. No weapons or equipment seem apparent on them.

Peeking into the structure doors on its east end sunlight floods in from a great opening in the center as well as from gaps in the fallen surrounding roof along the edges. Overall it stretches 60 feet long east to west and stands 30 feet wide. Mostly empty chambers line the north and south walls. The center is open air while the chambers are covered by plants that seem to have grown into the shape of the building including a roof that, in the intact portions, would have kept out the elements. A loft built halfway up the 20-foot-high ceiling precariously teeters as it covers the western half of the building. Vines litter the floor of the building, and several collapsed timbers from the ceiling criss-cross the room. 

The bodies of three more black and white bears and two more leather-clad raiders lie near one of the chambers to the south. 

Far in the southwest corner, more timbers and broken earth surround a large hole in the ground. It appears as though the collapse is centered near this sunken portion. The hole is roughly 10 feet wide, cutting a crude half-circle in the floor in the back corner. A rat scurries away from the bodies towards the hole.


----------



## Pyrex (May 10, 2007)

Manifesting his _Mindblade_ as much for light as for defense, Weylan cautiously moves up to the hole and looks down inside.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2007)

Inamar concentrates again on her magical senses, peering around at the room, and the goblins, to see if there's any magic still lingering in the air, or on any objects.


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2007)

Inamar focuses her sight, searching for auras and gets a sudden sharp headache. She can feel the power within her to do this but she pushed something too hard, too fast, and feels a little off kilter with her command of this connection to the magic within and without. She takes a deep breath and focuses her sight again but this power seems beyond her control for the moment.


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2007)

Weylan wills it and a spike of psionic energy springs from his closed fist, providing illumination. He maneuves his way inside past the corspes across the root and vine floor. As he steps cautiously towards the hole he pauses as the vines start to give a little under his feet. The hole extends beneath them slightly this way and to the north end of the hole and he is not sure it will bear his weight. If he had not proceeded so cautiously he is not sure he would have stopped in time. The ground beneath the hole on the south side seems secure and he maneuvers around that way to peer down over the edge.

Vines creep down the edge into a steep descent of an earthen tunnel and will require careful climbing to descend. The smell of the earth is strong here and deep within the tunnel you can hear a distant chattering, more rats lie below.


----------



## Pyrex (May 11, 2007)

"The crow obviously expects us to find what we're looking for in here, so it looks like down we go."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 11, 2007)

Seeing Weylan's perilous progress around the hole NR4ZN says, "My lords,  would it be permissible to break down part of the south wall of the hut? Normally I would not ask such a thing. But, the vines near the entrance will not bear my weight."


----------



## Pyrex (May 11, 2007)

Weylan warily looks around at the already damaged hut, "Can you do so without causing the whole structure to collapse?  It's already in poor shape."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 11, 2007)

"I cannot be certain of that Lord Weylan. If you prefer, I will enter through the front, with the understanding that I'll simply fall to the tunnel floor."


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

NR4ZN enters and is able to keep his footing by staying to the South side of the open aired living plant structure. It is clear that the vines over the north end of the hole would not hold his weight and he might even cause a collapse of some of the earth there if he strayed over in that direction. The illumination provided by Weylan's mindblade is sufficient for the warzoder's damaged optic systems to see by and he too detects the sound of numerous rodents below. The vines down the hole do not look strong enough to bear the weight of the warzoder should he use them as support ropes to climb down, though they are conveniently placed for lighter humanoid type beings.


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2007)

The crow sits atop the edge of the hole at the center of the building's roof, looking down upon you as you wander in.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 16, 2007)

OOC: Can we tell how deep the hole is? I'm thinking NR4ZN will have to jump down.


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2007)

The hole extends down deeply about 40' then flattens and widens. It is steep but NR4ZN estimates it can brace against the earthen sides and should be able to proceed without problem until the tunnel widens at the end. The distance there should be jumpable at that point though. The vines look adequate to support the humanoids going down though probably not the warzoder's metallic mass.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 16, 2007)

"If my lords will, I will proceed down first. I would not want to risk falling on any of you should there be a mishap." Assuming there are no objections, NR4ZN will begin climbing down, bracing itself against the sides of the passage.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2007)

"Are we really going down there?" Inamar asks, squinting down into the pit. "It sounds kind of unpleasant..."


----------



## chakken98 (May 17, 2007)

"2 get to were we need to be maybe we should proceed down.  Ennar when u reah the bottom let us know so we may proceed behind you."


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2007)

Weylan's mindblade provides bright light in a 20-foot radius and then shadowy light in a 40-foot radius. NR4ZN reaches the edge of the illumination when he leaps to the bottom with a great thud but you can all still see him.

NR4ZN[sblock]As you reach the bottom, the tunnel flares wider and opens into an irregularly shaped room roughly 40 feet wide and 30 feet deep. A tunnel leads off roughly east from the main room, while another winds south from across the chamber.

Nearby lie three crumpled corpses. The carcasses are of mole type animals a full meter in length and lie picked-over and nearly devoured.

You slowly recognize movement among the corpses. Numerous rats feast on the remains. One raises its snout and sniffs the air, then
another. You see more than a dozen, though the poor shadowy illumination makes keeping track of individuals difficult.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (May 17, 2007)

Once Ennar makes it down, Weylan begins climbing down behind him.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 17, 2007)

NR4ZN calls up from the tunnel floor, "It appears safe. Although, there are many rodents."


----------



## chakken98 (May 18, 2007)

"Inamar you follow after welyan and i will follow behind you."


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2007)

Inamar sighs a long-suffering sigh, wraps her wrists in the vines, and starts carefully rappelling down into the pit.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

Weylan begins climbing slowly down, followed by Inamar when NR4ZN calls up.

The rats start making chittering, almost fearful keening noises after the voice of the warzoder, then start to rush at him, eyes wide.

Initiative

21 Thelso
20 Inamar
17 Weylan
16 NR4ZN
21 Rats

No surprise round but NR4ZN is still caught flat footed thus not getting an AoO when they leave the threatened reach space or when they enter any of his four squares of spacing.

NR4ZN is swarmed by all the rats who attempt to bite into his hide but the zoder's metal plating is sufficient to keep him protected.

Weylan is ten feet down the tunnel and Inamar has just begun her descent.

Normal climbing is at 1/4 speed or round down to 5ft. for a 30 base. For a +5 increase in climb DC the speed can go to 1/2 normal for 15 ft. of movement.

Clinging and using one free hand to take an action is no problem.


----------



## Pyrex (May 18, 2007)

Seeing that the rats don't seem to be posing an immediate threat to NR, Weylan takes his time and carefully climbs down 10'.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 18, 2007)

"ALERT! The rodents have been designated hostile! Suggested action: remain above." If it has its tree trunk handy, NR4ZN uses it almost like a rolling pin to forcibly dislodge rats from the front of its body and crush great swathes of them on the ground. Otherwise, the robot will stomp around while trying to squish rats that have already climbed up its metallic frame.


----------



## chakken98 (May 20, 2007)

Hearing Ennars cry of hostile rats Thelso places his hand on this chest " Great Goddess Kerala grant us your blessings in this coming struggle, give us strength and courage to confront our foes." 


ooc: casting Bless


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2007)

Inamar freezes where she is, and tightens her grip on the vines with her left hand as she leans out over the pit and points her right hand down into it. Her magically enhanced sight pierces the darkness, helping her pick out the tiny jumpy ratty critters. Violet and blue energy swirls around her hand then, with a crack, leaps from her fingers towards a rat!

(begin blasting!)


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2007)

Thelso's invocation infuses the entire party with a divine martial blessing.

Inamar's eyes flash as she pierces the shadows and the dover's magic sharpens her aim, but her first shot still fails to hit the tiny rodent she aims at.

Weylan continues to carefully descend the vine.

NR4ZN takes his tree trunk and crushes one of the rats on his foot that is not quick enough to get out of the way.

Four rats scramble off the zoder and head to the wall, chittering madly.

The zoder lashes out at the rats and squashes another one, leaving three to ascend and make it up to Weylan and attempt to swarm him with their sharp teeth. Weylan is able to shift to a one-handed grip and stab the first one, but the next two make it onto his legs. Weylan finds himself particularly vulnerable dangling on the vine but his leather protects him from the bite of one of the rats. The other sinks its fangs into his thigh drawing blood.

Inamar sees the rat that failed to score on the soulknife eye her then chitter down to its fellows.

There are 2 rats on Weylan and 11 on NR4ZN

21 Thelso
20 Inamar
17 Weylan
16 NR4ZN
21 Rats 

Weylan took 1 hp damage


----------



## chakken98 (May 23, 2007)

Having given all Kerala blessing, Thelso will carefully aim his crossbow at one of the rats swarming Ennar.  Feeling that Ennar metal body will not be harmed should he miss.  "Kerala, Bless my aim to banish my foes."


----------



## Pyrex (May 23, 2007)

Weylan does his best to skewer the rats climbing up his legs without either slashing his own legs or the vines he's climbing in the process.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2007)

Thelso takes aim with his gifted crossbow but the tiny size of his targets on the zoder prove to hard to hit as they clamber over him and his bolt does not find a fleshy home.

Weylan stabs at a rat upon him, careful not to skewer himself or sever the vine he holds onto, but the rodents are moving to quickly for his strike to land true.

Inamar targets one as it dodges his mindblade and targeting instincts magically imprinted in her come forward, compensating for the twisting of Weylan's body. The rat is within her kill zone and a crackling bolt of energy leaps from her hand to blast it off the soulknife.

NR4ZN crushes another rat under the blunt end of his tree stump.

The rats respond to the cries from the ones above and several leave the zoder to flood up the wall at the fleshy invaders.

Weylan sees the oncoming wave of five rats and his mindblade lashes out, skewering the lead one as it leaps towards him. Another climbs on but only snaps at air as it gets a purchase, the other already on clamps down again drawing blood.

Three speed past Weylan, heading towards Thelso and Inamar but not reaching them yet.

21 Thelso
20 Inamar
17 Weylan
16 NR4ZN
21 Rats 

Weylan took 1 more hp damage


----------



## Voidrazor (May 23, 2007)

NR4ZN chases after the rats as they run towards it's companions. Instead of slowing as it approaches the passageway wall, the robot pours on speed and collides, in an attempt to crush the vermin.

OOC: Apologies for the delay in reply.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2007)

"Oh crap oh crap oh crap..."

Inamar blasts a rat that looks like it's climbing towards her, then squiggles up the vines in an attempt to reach the ground topside before the rats can get to her!


----------



## chakken98 (May 23, 2007)

Seeing the rats coming towards Inamar and Himself, Thelso will discontinue to use of the crossbow as the rats are far to small to hit and grab his Javalin.  Should he be able to he will also grab for Inamar who is climbing back up the vines to assist her in getting back to the whole opening.


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2007)

Thelso drops his crossbow and readies his spear.

Energy crackles from Inamar's fist at another rat and the crackling bolt flies true knocking a scrambling rat off the earth wall to its death. She then scrambles back up the wall, helped by the dover cleric over the top.

Weylan stabs at a rat on him as he clings to the vine, but his precarious position spoils his aim against the swarming rodent.

NR4ZN rushes at the wall and body slams against it full tilt trying to crush the vermin. Most are able to get out of the way but one is caught by surprise and is squished by the zoder's hard metal body, letting out a dying high pitched squeal.

Two rats remain to scramble up after Inamar and Thelso. They split and one goes after each. Thelso's ready spear catches the one charging him, stabbing it in the neck for a quick kill, while the other scrambles up onto Inamar, getting purchase on her clothes and biting her with tiny sharp teeth.

The rats move much swifter up the walls then any of the humanoid climbers.

The two rats on Weylan scrabble around on him but the twistings keep him safe for the moment as they do not find a purchase for their sharp teeth.


21 Thelso
20 Inamar
17 Weylan
16 NR4ZN
21 Rats 

Inamar has one on her, Weylan has two, NR4ZN has 4 still on him.

Inamar takes 1 point of damage


----------



## chakken98 (May 25, 2007)

Getting a quick kill on the rat Thelso will turn his attention on Inamar, gripping the spear in one hand he will grab for the rat with the other and try and throw it across the room.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2007)

"OW!" Inamar yelps! "Gedditoffme gedditoffame!" She slaps at it and dances madly about, trying to dislodge the scurrying rodent!

(er...not sure what that means, mechanically.   I'd say either some attempt to get it out of her square, grapple or bull rush maybe...or just total defense for the round )


----------



## Voidrazor (May 28, 2007)

Unwilling to risk injuring his companions while trying to aid them, NR4ZN simply swats at the rats already biting ineffectively at its armor. "Can I assist my lords in some fashion? The rodents on me are of little concern."


----------



## Pyrex (May 30, 2007)

Weylan continues trying to stab the rats while not falling.

"You'd be more likely to hit us than the rats if you threw anything, just make sure no more rats climb up."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2007)

Inamar starts swatting at the rat trying to keep it off her. Thelso grabs at the rat, too quick for its snapping jaws, and snatches it by the scruff of the neck. With a quick toss he hurls the rat away to the vine covered floor.

Weylan stabs at one of the two writhing rats but their speed and his precarious position keep them safe though he manages to hold onto the vine supporting him.

NR4ZN clangs one arms against his metallic thigh and squishes another rat as he looks up at his companions concernedly.

The rat Thelso flung scrambles up and races towards Inamar, but as it leaps he lashes out with his spear and skewers it in midair before it lands on her.

Weylan tries to twist as the rats scramble over him and he manages to keep one off balance, but the other nips him again as he clings to the vine, an easy target hanging from the wall.

21 Thelso
20 Inamar
17 Weylan
16 NR4ZN
21 Rats 

Weylan takes 1 damage. Weylan has 2 on him and NR4ZN has 3 left. Inamar and Thelso have no live ones on them.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 5, 2007)

*Weylan [13/16 hp]*

Seeing as he can't effectively fight the rats while clinging to the vines, and that the way back up is blocked by his companions, Weylan climbs down another 10' then lets go of the vines, dropping to the ground.

OOC: Two move actions at 5' each to climb down another 10'.  Three rounds of climbing means he's (assuming I'm counting correctly anyway) 30' down the 40' shaft.  Tumble +6 vs DC 15 to absorb the remaining 10' of falling damage.  Should the tumble check fail, Weylan will activate his _Resilience_ racial ability to negate the majority of the damage (i.e., If damage is 2-3 - 1pp, 4-5 - 2pp, 6 - 3pp)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

Inamar takes careful aim at one of Weylan's rats...

"Hey, Weylan...hold still a sec...almost got him...now!"

Another burst of blue-violet energy flashes from her outstretched hand!


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 6, 2007)

Upon killing the second rat Thelso will immediatly go and check on the status of Weylan and Ennar.  Seeing that Weylan is going to the bottom of this hole and two rats remaining in the way down, Thelso will once again pick up his crossbow.  Placing his Spear back in its proper place, and begin taking aim at one of the two rats in the hole.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2007)

Thelso grabs his crossbow and moves over to the edge of the pit, putting aside his spear into its carrier but not dropping it.

Inamar's hand crackles with energy and a bolt flies off to smash into a rat on Weylan which drops twitching from his body to bounce off the tunnel wall and roll down to the bottom.

Weylan has enough of the limited mobility and swiftly moves down then drops cat like to the cavern floor tumbling as goes rolling with the fall and landing unhurt below.

16 NR4ZN
21 Rats 
21 Thelso
20 Inamar
17 Weylan


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 6, 2007)

*Weylan [13/16 hp]*

Now that he no longer has to worry about holding onto the vines, Weylan goes after the rats in earnest.


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 7, 2007)

Having taken proper aim Thelso will fire an bolt at one of the rats.  Hoping his aim is true.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2007)

NR4ZN smashes at one of the rats swarming on him but the swift rodent is able to get out of the way of the warzoder's metallic fist which merely bounces off his own shin plate with a metallic clang that removes some paint.

The rats on him continue to chitter and chew but to no real effect on the metal giant.

The one left on weylan climbs up his chest to attempt to go for his throat but with his feet firmly under him the soulknife is able to fend it off before it finds purchase in his flesh.

Thelso loads and fires his crossbow and his aim is dead true, one of the rats on NR4ZN is skewered and goes flying off his shoulder plate. Two rats remain scurrying on his metal frame.

Inamar fires another crackling bolt but this time the eldritch energy misses and crackles harmlessly as it discharges into the earthen tunnel wall.

Weylan lashes out with his mindblade and impales the last rat upon him, the one whose jaws are red with his blood.

16 NR4ZN
21 Rats 
21 Thelso
20 Inamar
17 Weylan


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 7, 2007)

Having scraped off the last rat that was crawling on him, Weylan turns his attention to those climbing around NR4ZN, looking for an opening to slice them clear.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

"These rats are insane!" Inamar exclaims as she aims another gout of indigo light at the rodent-covered 'voder. "I mean, we had rats on my world, but they'd never think of being this aggressive there. Usually they run away if you just shine a light on them."

(another blast at a rat on NZ)


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2007)

Peering closely at the rats close up without the distractions of hanging from a vine and trying to fend off their jaws, Weylan notices the eyes of the two rats seem to have a glassy expression to them even as they frenetically scramble over the warzoder and gnaw at its metal frame.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "These rats are insane!"




"Possible, but poison or disease is more likely given their expression and relentlessness."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 8, 2007)

As its companions aim blows at the remaining rat, NR4ZN holds it's arm up and turns to shield the furry attacker. "No need my lords. I am impervious to its efforts, but likely not your focused energy projections. And perhaps a live specimen would help Thelso rule out infection."


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 8, 2007)

"If its possible to get a live specimen I could see if it is indeed plauge ridden.  But if we cannot then so be it."  Carefully aiming at any remaining rats he will loose another bolt from his crossbow. 

*note* should there only be one rat remaining Thelso will not fire hope that Ennar or Welyan will capture the rat to be inspected for contaigons*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2007)

NR4ZN turns to provide one rat with cover using his metal body as a shield as the two rats continue to gnaw ineffectively at him.

Thelso reloads and takes aim again. This time his bolt, bolstered by the war blessing he cast, flies true and kills the second rat that is still exposed.

20 Inamar
17 Weylan 
16 NR4ZN
21 Rats 
21 Thelso


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2007)

Inamar hesitates and the crackling glow around her hand fades away.

"Does the thing have to be alive to check it?" she asks. Then something else sinks in. "Does that mean I'm going to get sick too?!"


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 8, 2007)

Trusting his companions, Weylan stands down to allow NR to capture the rat.


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 8, 2007)

Placing his crossbow back in it rightful place Thelso will begin to desend in the the vast hole that will lead to the rest of his compainions.  "I am unsure Inamar, if it is dead we may not be able to tell if these rats are indeed infected in anyway with some sort of disease, or even a magic of some kind" Pausing a moment Thelso will call down the hole "Ennar if you can capture that remaining rat so we can look it over."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 8, 2007)

"Of course milord." NR4ZN attempts gingerly to scruff the rat.


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thelso will carefully make his way down the hole, doing his best not to lose his footing or grap on the vines.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2007)

As Thelso carefully climbs down the vines NR4ZN grabs at the remaining rat. It takes a few tries to catch the quick vermin, but once he grabs the rodent it is unable to escape his metallic grip. It tries to nip at the hand grasping him, but its efforts are ineffectual.

Coming closer to inspect the rat it does not show overt signs of disease or injury. Its fur is intact, its skin is not flaking, and there is no foam at its mouth. But there is a glassy expression to its eyes as it continues to struggle to attack NR4ZN's hand, ineffective as the attacks prove.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2007)

Inamar cautiously starts climbing down as well, once she sees no more rats are attacking.

"Maybe it's got a spell on it," she posits.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2007)

Illuminated by Weylan's mindblade the tunnel from above flares wider and opens into an irregularly shaped room roughly 40 feet wide and 30 feet deep. A tunnel leads off roughly east from the main room, while another winds south from across the chamber.

Nearby lie three crumpled corpses. The carcasses are of mole type animals a full meter in length and lie picked-over and nearly devoured.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2007)

The rat squeaks in NR4ZN's hand and tries to bite him again. Its eyes are still glassy and somewhat vacant.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2007)

Inamar scowls at the mole creatures and shakes her head.

"Alright, which way now?" she complains. "Didn't that wretched bird send us down here? For what?"

She paces over to the dead creature and looks them over, then pokes irritably at the end of the tunnel.

"So now what? If the bird isn't guiding us, and there's two ways to go...which do we pick?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 13, 2007)

"Thelso, can you tell which way the goblins went?  Or at least which tunnel has been used more recently?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2007)

Listening to the east corridor more chittering can be heard coming from that way.

For Thelso

[sblock]There is a strong smell of mammals, earth, and plant matter down here with a larger concentration of rat smells coming from the east. To the south there is a rotting moist fungal smell and a hint of goblin.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 13, 2007)

Once Thelso, finishes examining the rat, NR4ZN throws the rat up and out of the pit with all its strength. "Apologies my lords. I know the safer act would be to simply kill it. I am obliged to avoid killing any living thing when it can be avoided." Returning, the robot will lead the way south unless anyone objects.


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 14, 2007)

"There is a strong smell of animals and earth towards the east, though the scent of rats also comes from that directions. To the south there is a smell of rotting fungus as well as a minor scent of goblin..." pausing briefly to view the others for signs of harm "As we are after the goblins I think it would be best to follow there scent.  What say you?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2007)

The rat goes flying with great velocity up the tunnel and out of sight as the warzoder flings it away.

It does not return.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

"I'd rather follow goblins than rats," Inamar says fervantly.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 14, 2007)

Weylan nods, "To the south it is then."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2007)

With the adrenaline from the fight wearing off now Weylan's neck feels a little sore after the tumbling he did. However having rested a little he and Inamar catch their breath a bit and the sting of the bites ease a little (reserve points kick in to heal damage)

NR4ZN takes the lead with Weylan's mindblade providing illumination and Thelso's dover senses tracking the traces of goblin passage. Heading south the natural burrowed tunnel soon splits as it curves, Thelso can smell faint goblin scents this way but cannot pinpoint exactly which way they are coming from, perhaps both passages here. The tunnel to the right you hear some faint clicking sounds while the one to the left Thelso can taste some dampness on the air. 

Inamar thinks she hears occasional faint chittering off to the left passage.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Inamar tilts her head and listens carefully.

"Do you guys hear that?" she asks quietly. "There's...squeaky noises coming from there." She points to the left. "Little 'eee' 'eee' noises."


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 15, 2007)

"It hear what sounds like goblins down both passages, as well as I taste dampness as we travel...."   Listening to Inamar "I did not hear that sound..."   Pausing a moment Thelso will concentrate to see if he can hear what Inamar is hearing as his mind is clouded with the sounds of goblins and there putrid scent....


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2007)

Concentrating on it more Thelso can hear the background chatter of rats further down the left passage.


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 16, 2007)

"I believe we should go south as the other direction just has more of those rats we just came across."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 18, 2007)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> "I believe we should go south as the other direction just has more of those rats we just came across."




"I agree, the goblins are more of a pressing issue than some rats."

Weylan starts off down the southern passage, realizing that his mindblade is a dead giveaway to anyone further down the tunnel, but also unable to see without it.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2007)

Heading down the right passage a strong, unpleasant odor fills the passageway. The passage flares open to reveal a room lying 30 feet in the distance. The reek of rotting vegetables mingles with the unmistakable stench of death. The air is thick with humidity, and the ground is much softer beneath your feet.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2007)

Inamar stops the others and says, "Hold on a second, lemme look ahead before you bring that...bright...sword thing too close."

She blinks, and when her eyes open the darkness melts away, along with colors, all down the corridor into the room.

(See the Unseen invocation. Darkvision 60' and See Invis)


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 18, 2007)

"This place reeks of death..." Thelso state's as the hightened smell fills his nostrals...


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 18, 2007)

Weylan slows, allowing Inamar to proceed down the corridor ahead of him.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2007)

Inamar creeps forward to peer into the chamber as her eyes magically pierce the darkness

[sblock]The room stands roughly 30 feet by 30 feet. The stink of death and rot is nearly overpowering. In the center of the room is a raised shaped earth fountain with carvings around the top rim, possibly of runes. One side of the fountain is smashed and water trickles out making the earth floor muddy here. A half dozen clay urns lie in the far left corner (the southeast), their lower halves covered in mud, mold, and mildew. Burlap sacks are stacked along the far south wall, their chewed and threadbare corners spilling dried grains along the floor. A pair of humanoid legs clad in leather stick out from behind the burlap sacks, and a small pool of apparently dried blood stretches along the floor next to the sacks of grain. The wall behind the sacks contains earthen niches, some filled with growing mushrooms of various sorts, others seem to have had their contents smashed or knocked out. Above the distant chatter of rats from deeper within the burrows, you hear a low clicking sound coming from behind the urns.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 20, 2007)

Not hearing any warning from Inamar, Weylan moves into the room for a look around.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2007)

"W-wait," Inamar blurts, coming to her senses. The novelty of this strange sight had transported her briefly.

She plucks at Weylan's shirt to hold him back.

"There's a dead body over there," she points at the south end of the room. "And something's...clicking behind the pots there. It's a real mess in here. It looks like someone, or maybe something, was just smashing stuff. And I think the rats can get in here too. Looks like...little holes, tunnels."

She grimaces. "I hope that's not how he died. Ew."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2007)

Though Inamar stops him at the entrance before he actually enters the room, the light from Weylan's mindblade illuminates its interior now.

The room stands roughly 30 feet by 30 feet. The stink of death and rot is nearly overpowering. In the center of the room is a raised shaped earth fountain with carvings around the top rim, possibly of runes. One side of the fountain is smashed and water trickles out making the earth floor muddy here. A half dozen clay urns lie in the far left corner (the southeast), their lower halves covered in mud, mold, and mildew. Burlap sacks are stacked along the far south wall, their chewed and threadbare corners spilling dried grains along the floor. A pair of humanoid legs clad in leather stick out from behind the burlap sacks, and a small pool of apparently dried blood stretches along the floor next to the sacks of grain. The wall behind the sacks contains earthen niches, some filled with growing mushrooms of various sorts, others seem to have had their contents smashed or knocked out. Above the distant chatter of rats from deeper within the burrows, you hear a low clicking sound coming from behind the urns.

As Weylan's light reaches the far corners of the room the clicking noise cuts off abruptly.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 21, 2007)

NR4ZN moves up to shield Inamar and Weylan from potential peril, "Be wary my lords. We may have just sprung a trap."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

As NR4ZN pushes himself forward with great clangs a great dark monstrous multi-legged form rises from behind the urns to scuttle up onto the walls and start towards you all with tremedous speed. Its body is covered in armored chitnous plates and it is longer than a full grown horse.

http://www.samford.edu/schools/arts...-05f/ruffner/Stone-Centipede-Order-Lithob.jpg

Initiative!

Inamar 16
Lithob 13
Thelso 10
Weylan 6
NR4ZN 3


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2007)

With a horrified yelp, Inamar scuttles backwards and instinctively fires off a blast of swirling violet energy from her hand!

(backing up 10' and blastin'!)


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

Inamar's energy blasts from her hand and catches a segment of the beast blasting off a chunk of exoskeletong.

The thing continues to scuttle along the wall and jumps out at NR4ZN but with surprising quickness the warzoder spins aside from the scuttling horror's clacking mandibles. A viscous venom drips from the thing's maw.

Thelso 10
Weylan 6
NR4ZN 3
Inamar 16
Lithob 13


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2007)

Rolling a few feet out to the side, Weylan jabs his mindblade towards a gap in the creatures armor-plated exterior.

(OOC: Tumble to move into position, then attack)


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 23, 2007)

Depending on who the creature is headed toward next Thelso will do one of the following.


1) If it appears to be headed at Inamar Thelso will move to her spear in hand, knowing that she isn't as well armored as himself or the others and if possible he will mutter a prayer as he places his hand on Inamar's shoulder "Goddess Kerela grant your blessing upon one that serves the hunt, in our time of need."   
ooc: Shield of Faith

2) If it appears to headed toward any of the others Thelso will ready his spear for an attack moving towards the insect with the grace that only Dover have, and will jab at it.  "Kerela guide my hand and help us slay this creature"...


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2007)

Thelso rushes forward to engage the dark beast saying "Kerela guide my hand and help us slay this creature" and though he strikes quickly the beast moves like lightning and his spear does not land a blow. 

Weylan moves to tumble around to behind the beast to flank it with the warzoder, but the creature strikes quickly as Weylan makes a slight misstep on the uneven wet ground. The soulknife is quick enough however to dodge out of the monster's way and evade its venomous maw.

As the creature extends its snapping jaws at the elan he jabs his mindblade into a gap in the creature's armored plates eliciting a shriek from the beast as he grievously wounds it.

NR4ZN 3
Inamar 16
Lithob 13
Thelso 10
Weylan 6


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 25, 2007)

With a terrible whirring of servos, NR4ZN brings its massive tree trunk to bear upon the chitinous horror.


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Being sure he is inbetween the creatures path and that of Inamar, Thelso will again attempt to strike at the strange creature before him.  Pray that this blows lands true.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2007)

Inamar forces herself to wait...to wait for a moment until the thing rears up to strike, then attempts to hit its softer underbelly with another bolt of pure magical energy.

(basically, she shoots again. )


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 26, 2007)

Bolstering his attack with a burst of psionic energy (ooc: expend Psionic Focus to activate Psionic Weapon feat) Weylan drives his blade hard against the creature.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

With a terrible whirring of servos, NR4ZN brings its massive tree trunk to bear upon the chitinous horror. Striking with speed and power the warzoder catches the creature as it dances with Weylan and there is a spray of ichor as the plates on its back are crushed and its innards explode out.

Inamar waits for an opening and finds it as the warzoder crushes the beast's back, her bolt blasting into its underbelly as it rises up from the terrible blow.

Thelso's blow lands true and he spears the beast as Weylan bolsters his attack with a burst of psionic energy. The beast pulses where the mindblade enters it on the side of its head, then shatters as psionic energy floods its exoskeletal skull.

The body thrashes violently then collapses.


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cleaning his spear tip, Thelso says "I have never in my time in the wood have seen such a creature..."  Kneeling but the creatures lifeless form, spear still in hand "Was anyone biten by it, its appears to have a posion of some sort dripping from its mouth area.."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2007)

Weylan shakes his head, "No, I'm fine." then begins searching the room.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2007)

The fountain in the center has water that wells up from underground and water flows out of the broken rim towards the back, turning the earth here into saturated mud. Upon closer inspection there are definitely runes around the edge of the fountain.

In the back the legs belong to a dead goblin, his red and black armor torn open. Rats have been at him as well as one of his companions who lies back there as well. Another three-foot mole creature lies here, its head bashed in, apparently by the goblin's spiked clubs.

The goblins each have a belt pouch with a ceramic stoppered flask in them, a silvery crescent painted moon can be made out on one of the two flasks.

The shelves contain various fungal growths and mushrooms as well as collected herbs and roots, some of the niches are empty, their contents scattered on the muddy floor.

A hole low in the wall is big enough to allow the mole creature and possibly the thin long thing you killed to maneuver through but it would be a tight squeeze for a man or dover to crawl slowly along it. A second hole on the opposite wall can also be seen here.


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thelso will take interest in the herbs and roots looking for anything that may assist in future healings as well as looking for aloe plant for Weylans neck...


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2007)

Weylan hands the stoppered vials over to Thelso, asking "Any guesses as to what these do?" before shining the light from his blade down the narrow tunnels to see how far they go.


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 29, 2007)

"I will take a look at these my friend...I could be something usefull....or know goblins something that is not."  Theslo will take the two vials from Weylan...looking over the silvery crescent painted moon vial with a little more interest then the other.  Though not un-stopping the vials due to his lack of trust of Goblins.  He will try and use his sences to his best, see if maybe there is some dried residue that may tell what is in each of the vial...He know's Goblins are un-patient when it comes to things and they may have spilled some of the contents on the vial itself...


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 29, 2007)

"I will take a look at these my friend...I could be something usefull....or know goblins something that is not."   Theslo will take the two vials from Weylan...looking over the silvery crescent painted moon vial with a little more interest then the other.  Though not un-stopping the vials due to his lack of trust of Goblins.  He will try and use his sences to his best, see if maybe there is some dried residue that may tell what is in each of the vial...He know's Goblins are un-patient when it comes to things and they may have spilled some of the contents on the vial itself...


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 29, 2007)

Seeing Thelso investigating the vials without opening them, NR4ZN approaches, "May I be of help my lord? While my chemical sensors are offline, I would be happy to examine any substances for you that may be harmful to humanoids."


----------



## chakken98 (Jun 30, 2007)

"That would be greatly appricated Ennar...I have no trust of Goblin's and though this maybe be something of use to us...it could also be a danger."   handing over both the vials to Ennar "If you open use caution, it may be harmful to you as well my friend"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2007)

Her nose wrinkling in disgust at the goopy bug remains, Inamar sidles into the room and starts looking over the little niches and alcoves.

"That bird was supposed to lead us to the druid, wasn't it? Where'd it get off to?"

She glances around, looking for their mysterious guide.


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "That bird was supposed to lead us to the druid, wasn't it? Where'd it get off to?"





After handing the vials to Ennar, Thelso ponder's the same thing.."Your right Inamar, during the confusion of fighting I lost sight of the bird as well.."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 2, 2007)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> After handing the vials to Ennar, Thelso ponder's the same thing.."Your right Inamar, during the confusion of fighting I lost sight of the bird as well.."




"It stayed above in the hut.  I believe it expected us to find the Druid inside."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 2, 2007)

Once the second vial is pulled fully out of the second goblin's pouch a silvery crescent is found to be marked on it as well. 

As everybody steps back NR4ZN opens the first vial carefully. Peering inside the contents shimmer like liquid silver and reflect the illumination of Weylan's mindblade.

Thelso thinks some of the gathered leaves in one of the niches might be aloe, but he is not positive.

Weylan peers into the small tunnel. It shows marks of having been dug through the earth wall and looks like the work of claws from some beast digging and burrowing. They twist and turn, looking like maneuvering would be difficult.

The crow is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 2, 2007)

"having gathered the leaves that appear to be aloe, Thelso states "Weylan, I beleive I found some aloe for your neck.  But as I am a little unsure with this dim lighting I suggest that we wait to use it until we reach the surface.  Ennar I believe that the liquid is not going to harm us, if you please I'd like to take a closer look."  Moving to his metal compainion he will mutter a small pray (detect magic) and peer at the liquid thinking that maybe the goblins have something more useful then he had thought.  After viewing the liquid "Ennar do you think you will be able to move in this tunnel?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 2, 2007)

Thelso [sblock]Faint magic from both can't tell the school[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 2, 2007)

The tunnel is narrower than NR4ZN's shoulders. It would be tight for the three medium sized PCs crawling through it, the Warzoder won't fit at all. Smaller creatures or creatures with different body configurations (quadrupedal or multipedal) would be able to fit better.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 2, 2007)

Weylan shakes is head after looking down the tunnel, "Looks like we won't easily or safely make it down these tunnels.  Perhaps we should investigate the other large tunnel off the bottom of the shaft first."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 3, 2007)

NR4ZN hands the vials back to Thelso. "The liquid resembles mercury, although it could quite easily have vastly different properties. If we are to return to the other tunnel, perhaps I should lead at the edge of Lord Weylan's light. With luck, I should be able to absorb the brunt of any rodent attacks."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2007)

"Rats," Inamar says with disgust. "You think the druid went into the -rat- cave?"

She sighs a long-suffering sigh and flaps a hand in assent.

"Fine...if you and the...and Enzee go first, I can follow right behind and see them coming before they come into the light."


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 3, 2007)

"Ennar I believe that both of these vials are magical in nature..I will hold onto these for further study when we are out of this place.  As for the larger tunnel...I beleive we have no choice in this matter.  Being as it would be as Weylan said a difficult task to travel these tunnels..."  Pausing a moment to listen to Inamar speak " Then I shall follow in the rear, lending cover with my crossbow and healing if it will be needed."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 3, 2007)

Weylan nods, taking a moment to meditate and regain focus while Ennar takes the lead back toward the central chamber and then down the other tunnel.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 3, 2007)

The party heads back and takes the splitting corridor towards where Inamar heard the rat squeaking and Thelso smelled wet earth instead of heading back towards the first side tunnel with the chorus of a chittering rat horde. The long, curving hallway slowly widens until a large room lies before you. The ground grows soft and muddy underfoot, and the air is very humid. It is difficult to determine the actual shape or size of this room, as numerous mud walls criss-cross the area. This chamber appears chaotic and mazelike, with numerous small passages. Some of the mud walls stretch fully from ceiling to floor, while others have several small gaps. A handful of walls run only a few feet before falling under their own weight, while others curve and crawl 15 feet or more.

No chittering can be heard.


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thelso will pull forth the pendent that he recieved, making sure it is visible should the druid appear.  He will also use his intense sense of smell to see if the rats are still in this area or have gone...as well as any other strange smells that may fill the air.  

After taking those moments to do the above, he will bring forth his crossbow making sure it is loaded should any attackers come towards his comrades


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2007)

Thelso [sblock] some particularly foul smelling rat scent traces here, somewhat different, more pungent and rank than the rats you've seen and scented here before.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2007)

Inamar hesitates, then says hopefully, "No more squeaking. Maybe the rats went somewhere else. Or...they could be asleep."

She glances at Thelso, who seems to her to be the closest thing to a rat present at the moment. "What do you think?"

(hee...apologies to Thelso, but you know...fur, ears, teeth and muzzle...Inamar's a city girl, she still paints in broad strokes when it comes to animal-like features )


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 5, 2007)

"I fear my friends that there is danger up ahead, i smell a more potent smell of rat's in this area.  It is not the same smell from the ones we have faced earlyer.  It is stronger more pungent.." Looking at his friends seeing that they are already prepared for what may face them "Inamar, does your dark sight see anything?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2007)

Inamar frowns, and squints a bit as she peers ahead. Her irises shimmer with threads of indigo and violet as magical energy infuses them, and darkness and shadow melt away into a strange monochrome world.

(ie - she looks ahead w/darkvision 60' )


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2007)

Inamar's darksight reveals no immediate threats but she does note holes of various sizes burrowed into the walls, some much larger than a normal rat . . .

A chittering squeak can be heard farther in. It is a lower and deeper sound than the chitterings from the rat horde area or those of the rats you've already faced. There is an answering squeak from in and to the right followed by a wet slapping rustling sound as something moves in the mud. The noises sound like individual rat noises but somehow more menacing, there is almost a malicious edge to them.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2007)

"Guys," Inamar says anxiously, "I have a really bad feeling about this. Some of these holes are really BIG for rats, and those squeaks almost sound like they're -talking- to each other. And not about philosophy or the weather either."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 6, 2007)

NR4ZN readies its great club to interceptincoming opponents and makes sure that Weylan's light an area at least 10ft beyond itself. "Shall we proceed regardless? Or would my lords prefer the path that seemed to have smaller rats?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 6, 2007)

"Lets try this one first.  If this is where the goblins went it's most likely where we'll find the druid as well."

/ooc:*tries really hard not to crack R.O.U.S. jokes*


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 6, 2007)

OOC - OK, no R.O.U.S. jokes, so long as the next room doesn't have any lightning sand pits


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 6, 2007)

Holding back a slight chuckly from Inamars comment on the rats (which is the first time the group would have noticed Thelso laugh) replies " I must agree with Weylan, Ennar.  Our goal is to discover what has happened here and find the Druid that controls these lands.  I feel that this way would be best for us to proceed.  And should it not be the right path we can always go back to the other."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 9, 2007)

Weylan nods, "Let's press on then."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2007)

Inamar scowls, but clearly likes the prospect of going anywhere down here without the others far less than the idea of going ahead, so she takes up position behind NZ and Weylan and resumes cautiously padding along with them, scanning ahead in the darkness.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 9, 2007)

The numerous thin, mud walls and soft muddy floor make quick navigation through the area difficult.

NR4ZN leads with Weylan providing light right behind him, followed by Inamar and Thelso.

NR4ZN spins slightly with a whirr of gyros and almost slips as he maneuvers his large frame through the confined area. The surface under the mud is uneven and his metal feet sink down into the mud until they find a purchase, but the clinging mud forces his balance gyroscope to work feverishly. Mud soon coats the warzoder where he brushes against the walls. 

NR4ZN can either follow the turns of the passages or try and force his way through the mud walls and creat a passage. Some appear to have already collapsed, though recently.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2007)

NR4ZN leads on into the maze following the paths of least resistance for his large frame. After he almost tips on the slick mud the warzoder continues at a cautious pace, securing his foot placement for each step. Proceeding at this slow pace presents no problems, though it looks like moving quickly over any distance through here would be at the risk of losing your footing.

Just as NR4ZN comes around a corner he catches sight of a four-foot long evil-looking rat http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/merchandiser/17956.jpg . It and three others leap out at him their eyes glowing redly. There are two on either side of the large zoder. His frame in the narrow muddy passage blocks the rest of the party from engaging in melee with the rats, though glimpses of them can be seen.

Initiative 

Rats
Inamar
NR4ZN 
Weylan
Thelso 

The rats snarl and bite at the large warzoder, two of them clanging off his metal plating but two clanging onto the plates which hold firm and protect him for the moment.

Initiative 

Inamar
NR4ZN 
Weylan
Thelso 
Rats

ooc (NR4ZN's DR absorbed a 1 hp blow and a 3 hp blow)


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 16, 2007)

Seeing the larger rats attack at Ennar, Thelso begins to take aim with his crossbow...But realizes that in this narrow passage way he cannot get a clear shot off at the rats without possibly hit one of his friends.  He will continue to hold his crossbow, awaiting the chance to fire off a bolts


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 17, 2007)

NR4ZN steps back as it winds up. Then, with a now familiar whir of servos, the robot brings its massive impromptu club down upon one of the rats that had been flanking it. Afterward, NR4ZN feadies its weapon to swat the next rodent that tries to close.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 17, 2007)

Unable to get close enough to bring his mindblade agains the giant rats, Weylan reaches back and pulls a javelin from the case on his back, readying to throw as soon as there's an opening.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

"Gah! I TOLD you guys!" Inamar bleats as she skitters back a few feet and starts raining blue-violet streaks of untamed magical energy onto the unfortunate rodents.

(open fire! Rrragh!)


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 19, 2007)

Seeing Inamar rushing back towards him blastsing at the rodents, Thelso will try and make room for he to get by.  Should he have to back out of the passage he will as this will allow him to get closer to the rodents...


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2007)

Inamar blasts at a black furred rat around the zoder's form but the cover is too great and her blast strikes a mud wall. She then backs away from the conflict, though not at full speed so as not to risk slipping in the mud. Thelso moves up past her to get closer to the conflict.

NR4ZN takes a step back shaking off one rat. The mud covered warzoder smashes down with his club with a familiar whir of servos and knocks the other rat off of him to smash lifelessly into a mud wall.

Weylan and Thelso ready javelin and crossow as the warzoder pulls back creating an opening. The let fly but the narrow confines confound them and both missiles strike into the cover of the mud walls.

The rats dart away back into their holes in the wall with ungodly speed, the cover from the structure spoils NR4ZN's attack reaction program, and the party can hear their low chittering as they scurry through the tunnels to emerge from holes near Weylan and Thelso. They leap upon the two with their claws scrabbling and jaws slashing. Weylan is able to jump out of the way of the first rat but the second lands on him and slashes into his leg painfully. The third jumps onto the dover and delivers a painful bite.

Initiative 

Inamar
NR4ZN 
Weylan
Thelso 
3 Rats

ooc Thelso and Weylan each take 4 damage.


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 20, 2007)

Feeling the pain flow into his body fromt he rats bite, Thelso will make a low pitch growl of anger.  Dropping his crossbow in the mud, grab the rodent and Bite it back.


ooc: gotta love have a natural bite attack


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

Inamar stares in mute horror for a moment, then rushes to act. Words in some other language, a primal, gutteral tongue, leap unbidden to her lips. Each word seems to pull and tug at the strange energy leaking from her fingertips, teasing it out into the air then molding it into a large disc in front of her. In seconds the indigo-veined disc starts to fade into invisibility, but she can still feel it there in front of her. 

She stares at her hands for a moment, startled by that turn of events, then grins. 

_I could get to like this._

A renewed gush of violet flames dances around her hands as she looks back to the others and their rat problem.

"Lets try that again."

(Casting Shield this turn. Will return to your regularly scheduled blasting next turn. )


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 20, 2007)

*Weylan, 14/16hp 4/5pp*

As the rat bites him, Weylan reflexively responds with a pulse of telekinetic force, blunting the injury. (OOC: Expend 1 pp as an immediate action to reduce the damage to 2hp).

Now that the rat is exposed, Weylan drives his mindblade hard at the rat.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 20, 2007)

NR4ZN turns around carefully in the mud and aims a blow at the rat attacking Thelso. The swing seems slightly less forceful, as the robot is being careful not to inadvertantly strike its companion. 

Internally NR4ZN registers suprise as the dover seeks to bite the rat back. Its own protocols advised caution when coming into contact with software that could contain a virus. _How much more dangerous was it for biologicals?_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2007)

As the rat bites him, Weylan reflexively responds with a pulse of telekinetic force, partially blunting the injury. 

Inamar stares in mute horror for a moment, then rushes to act. Words in some other language, a primal, gutteral tongue, leap unbidden to her lips. Each word seems to pull and tug at the strange energy leaking from her fingertips, teasing it out into the air then molding it into a large disc in front of her. In seconds the indigo-veined disc starts to fade into invisibility, but she can still feel it there in front of her. 

She stares at her hands for a moment, startled by that turn of events, then grins. 

'I could get to like this.' she thinks

A renewed gush of violet flames dances around her hands as she looks back to the others and their rat problem.

"Lets try that again." she says now that she is mystically warded.

NR4ZN turns around carefully in the mud and aims a blow at the rat attacking Thelso. The swing seems slightly less forceful, as the robot is being careful not to inadvertantly strike its companion. The rat moves quickly however, constantly in motion, and ducks out of the blow's way.

Now that the rats are exposed, Weylan drives his mindblade hard at the one that bit him. Weylan moves quickly enough to catch the quick rodent, but his mindblade bounces off the hard hide of the creature.

Feeling the pain flow into his body fromt the rat's bite, Thelso makes a low pitched growl of anger. Dropping his crossbow in the mud, the dover grabs the rodent and bites it back. His canine jaws snap down hard on the rat drawing blood and an angry squeal from the rat.

Internally NR4ZN registers suprise as the dover seeks to bite the rat back. Its own protocols advised caution when coming into contact with software that could contain a virus. How much more dangerous was it for biologicals?

One of the rats switches from Weylan to NR4ZN and lands a vicious bite upon the warzoder's leg, but again, its heavy armor plating absorbs the damage. The rat hisses in frustration.

The ones on Thelso and Weylan have more luck however and both again bite deeply and painfully. 

Initiative 

Inamar
NR4ZN 
Weylan
Thelso 
3 Rats


ooc Weylan and Thelso each take another 4 hp.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

With a flash of blue-violet light and a whining noise, Inamar hurls a bolt of energy at the rat on Thelso!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2007)

With a flash of blue-violet light and a whining noise, Inamar hurls a bolt of energy at the rat on Thelso, but the bolt goes wide of its mark and explodes into the mud wall of the chamber, blasting a small hole there.

Initiative 

NR4ZN 
Weylan
Thelso 
3 Rats
Inamar


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 23, 2007)

*Weylan, 10/16hp 3/5pp*

Suprised to see his mindblade bounce off the rat's hide, he goes on the defensive for a moment, crafting a more robust telekinetic field around himself.

OOC: If there is room, 5' step back out of reach and manifest _Force Screen_.  If there isn't room, he will instead expend his Psionic Focus to Take 15 on his Concentration check to Manifest Defensively and manifest _Force Screen_.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 23, 2007)

Internal alerts buzzing at the severity of Thelso's condition, NR4ZN ignores its own attacker and attempts to grab the druid's with a steely hand.


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 23, 2007)

Being biten for a second time, and feeling intense pain flow into his body.  Thelso's anger is subdued.  The rage of his canine bloodline, dissapates as he relizes that he has made an error in judgement biting the rat back.  Taking a moment to focus, Thelso will try to throw the rat off of him.  And move back as far as possible to call on the Healing blessings of his Goddess.

"Great Goddess, I ask for your healing powers to wash over me.  Heal the wounds that I have recieved so I can once again rejoin the hunt."

ooc: Cure light wounds 1d8+2 (healing domain)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2007)

Internal alerts buzzing at the severity of Thelso's condition, NR4ZN ignores its own attacker and attempts to grab the druid's with a steely hand. While his progress is blocked by the narrow passage and the presence of the rats between him and Weylan, the zoder's reach is sufficient to reach past the soulknife to grab at the rat savaging the dover priest. The quick rat is able to elude NR4ZN's steely grasp for the moment however.

Suprised to see his mindblade bounce off the rat's hide, Weylan goes on the defensive for a moment, crafting a more robust telekinetic field around himself. Penned in by the Warzoder in front and the dover behind Weylan uses his psionic focus and wills his telekinetic powers into action. With a bass-pitched hum the psionic shield is activated.

Being biten for a second time, and feeling intense pain flow into his body, Thelso's anger is subdued. The rage of his canine bloodline, dissapates as he relizes that he has made an error in judgement biting the rat back. Taking a moment to focus, Thelso throws the rat off of him and moves back a step out of the range of its snapping jaws and closer to Inamar to call on the Healing blessings of his Goddess.

"Great Goddess, I ask for your healing powers to wash over me. Heal the wounds that I have recieved so I can once again rejoin the hunt."

In response energy flows into him, partially healing the wounds inflicted by the foul vermin.

The rats viciously leap to press the attack.

The one on NR4ZN is balked by the zoders armor again while the one on Weylan makes a mad scramble up his torso in an attempt to go for the elan's throat but the telekinetic shield interposes itself at the last moment and saving him.

The third one jumps and presses onto the praying cleric who dodges but is clipped by a sharp nip.

Initiative 

Inamar
NR4ZN 
Weylan
Thelso 
3 Rats

Thelso heals 3 but takes 1 damage.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 24, 2007)

*Weylan, 10/16hp, 3/5pp*

Now that he's somewhat more protected, Weylan renews his assault on the large rat, slashing out with his mindblade.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

Inamar starts to fire another blast, then realizes Thelso was still in bad shape.

Hadn't she once been able to heal those guys? How did that work...?

She comes up behind Thelso, wincing as she avoids the rat scurrying over him, and places her hands on his back as words spring unbidden to her lips, and her markings flare bright blue and swirl over her body in complex patterns.

There's a sharp -crack- noise and a flash of white light from between her hands. Energy surges into Thelso, galvanizing muscle and tissue, renewing his flesh as it passes through him.

(Cure Light Wounds! 1d8+1)


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 25, 2007)

Feeling some of his wounds heal from his Goddess Thelso grabs for his Spear.  Knowing though he is in danger, he must assist his companions fend off the larger rats.  

As he prepares to lash out against the one attacking him, Thelso feels a strange magic flood his body.  Healing more of the wounds he has taken.  Thinking to himself *Inamar must have helped me.  I must thank her when we have disposed of these creatures*  

Then taking aim at the rat before him he strikes out with his spear.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 25, 2007)

Inamar's magic floods into Thelso healing his wounds completely.

Thelso recovers 8 hp.

Initiative 

NR4ZN 
Weylan
Thelso 
3 Rats
Inamar


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 25, 2007)

Once again NR4ZN makes a grab for the rat on Thelso. His logic tree indicates that even though the alarms regarding the druid's health have gone silent, his rat is effectively 'consuming' precious magical resources.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 25, 2007)

Once again NR4ZN makes a grab for the rat on Thelso. His logic tree indicates that even though the alarms regarding the druid's health have gone silent, his rat is  effectively 'consuming' precious magical resources. The rat still proves too quick for the zoder to place his metallic hands on the beast.

Now that he's somewhat more protected, Weylan renews his assault on the large rat, slashing out with his mindblade. The psionic weapon stabs into the beast eliciting a deep squeal of pain and anger from the large rodent. It glares hatred at the man who stabbed it.

Feeling some of his wounds heal from his Goddess Thelso grabs for his Spear. Knowing that though he is in danger, he must assist his companions fend off the larger rats. 

As he prepares to lash out against the one attacking him, Thelso feels a strange magic flood his body. Healing more of the wounds he has taken. Thinking to himself *Inamar must have helped me. I must thank her when we have disposed of these creatures* 

Then taking aim at the rat before him he strikes out with his spear. He strikes forcefully lunging forward at the rat, too forcefully for the conditions and his feet slide out from under him leaving him prone, covered in mud, and staring face to face with the rat which seems to be maliciously smiling at the dover. It leaps upon him and savages Thelso with its sharp incisors, drawing newly healed blood from the muddy dover.

NR4ZN and Weylan successfully fend off the attacks of the rats on them, their defenses sufficient for the moment.

Thelso takes 1 damage


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Power to hurt, power to heal...had the old wizard -meant- for this to happen? Inamar's hands light up again with that strange energy, and she can feel it pulsing under her skin like blood.

"Hold still a second, Weylan...give me just one good shot..."

She scowls and takes aim, sighting down her arm and even pointing a finger in hopes it might help direct the blast.

(Another eldritch blasto! And just verifying that her attack is +4 ranged touch and 1d6+1 damage, thanks to point blank shot )


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 25, 2007)

Seeing as he has nowhere to move to give Inamar a clear shot, Weylan remains focused on the rat in front of him, stabbing out with his mindblade again.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 25, 2007)

Power to hurt, power to heal...had the old wizard -meant- for this to happen? Inamar's hands light up again with that strange energy, and she can feel it pulsing under her skin like blood.

"Hold still a second, Weylan...give me just one good shot..."

She scowls and takes aim, sighting down her arm and even pointing a finger in hopes it might help direct the blast. The rat, distracted by its efforts to shear off Thelso's flesh is caught by the blast of eldritch energy, but this time there is a hissing fizz sound as the spell-like blast strikes the rat, leaving it unwounded.

Initiative 

NR4ZN 
Weylan
Thelso 
3 Rats
Inamar


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 25, 2007)

Having fallen into the mud, and feeling the rats horse breath on his face.  Its claws ripping at his body.  Thelso feels for a brief moment, panic.  *this is far from good* Thelso thinks to himself.  *I have no weapons to draw upon nor can I risk a spell at this time* 

He know what must be done.  Once again bites at the large rat that is on top of him.  Grabbing the rodent with his paws and letting out a fierce growl he will strike at the beast's neck.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 27, 2007)

With the patience of automata, NR4ZN once again attempts to get its hands on Theslo's rat. "Apologies my lords. This rodent's agility is matched only by its tenacity. Once grasped, the creature should not be difficult to manage, however."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2007)

Fighting in the mud proves to be a frustrating arena for all involved, the big rat eludes NR4ZN's grasp yet again while Weylan and Thelso fail to land solid blows upon their opponents with psionic blade or savage teeth. Thankfully the rats are no more succesful, NR4ZN's armor and Weylan's telekinetic shield hold true while the rat on the dover barely keeps it feet as Thelso rolls over in his attempt to catch it in his powerful jaws again.

Initiative 

Inamar
NR4ZN 
Weylan
Thelso 
3 Rats


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

Inamar's mouth drops open in dismay as the bolt utterly fails to do any good.

"No way," she protests. "They're just RATS! No WAY!"

As if trying to erase the unpleasant notion that they may be somehow immune to her power, Inamar sends another blast of energy at the creature attacking Weylan...perhaps hoping that it's wound makes it somehow more vulnerable.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 27, 2007)

*Weylan, 10/16hp, 3/5pp*

Weylan continues slashing at the rat in front of him, hoping to cut it down so he can assist Thelso.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2007)

Inamar's mouth drops open in dismay as the bolt utterly fails to do any good.

"No way," she protests. "They're just RATS! No WAY!"

As if trying to erase the unpleasant notion that they may be somehow immune to her power, Inamar sends another blast of energy at the creature attacking Weylan...perhaps hoping that it's wound makes it somehow more vulnerable.

The bolt flies true despite the twistings and turnings of its scrapping with Weylan. The bolt grazes against the side of the rat and again there is that hissing and the bolt slows as if there is a barrier, but on this rat it pushes on through to burn the rat's side. With a hiss of its own the rat snarls and eyes Inamar malevolently.

Weylan continues slashing at the rat in front of him, hoping to cut it down so he can assist Thelso. His mindblade catches the rat a vicious blow that heavily wounds the beast, partially disabling it, but it snarls and turns its attention back at Weylan despite the terrible pain inflicted by the psionic blade.

Initiative 

NR4ZN 
Weylan (resolved already)
Thelso 
3 Rats
Inamar


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

"Hah! Got you you little monster! HAH!" She points at the rat triumphantly.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 29, 2007)

"My lord Thelso, let me help you up. And perhaps you can roll against me so as to force the rat onto my body instead." Turning the part of its body that already has a rodent attached to it away form the others, NR4ZN pulls the druid to his feet and tries to position itself to help with his rat.


----------



## chakken98 (Jul 29, 2007)

"My lord Thelso, let me help you up. And perhaps you can roll against me so as to force the rat onto my body instead." Turning the part of its body that already has a rodent attached to it away form the others, NR4ZN pulls the druid to his feet and tries to position itself to help with his rat.

Hearing Ennar's voice direct him toward himself and feeling his large metal hand lift him up, Thelso will do his best to get the rat off of him.  Using all the strength that he has remaining he will try and remove the rat from his body.  Praying to the Goddess "Please give me the strength I need to over come this threat"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2007)

(Just noticed something, GM...you said she shot the Thelso rat, but I said in my post I was aiming for the Weylan rat...since it was already hurt and all )


----------



## Voadam (Jul 30, 2007)

"My lord Thelso, let me help you up. And perhaps you can roll against me so as to force the rat onto my body instead." Turning the part of its body that already has a rodent attached to it away form the others, NR4ZN pulls the druid to his feet and tries to position itself to help with his rat.

Reaching past Weylan the warzoder is able to lift the dover to his feet but in the tight confines of the maze he cannot position himself closer until the intervening melee with Weylan is resolved.

Hearing Ennar's voice direct him toward himself and feeling his large metal hand lift him up, Thelso will do his best to get the rat off of him. Using all the strength that he has remaining he will try and remove the rat from his body. Praying to the Goddess "Please give me the strength I need to over come this threat" 

He flings the rat off of him for the moment but it returns to the attack. On his feet once again however, the dover is easily able to evade the rat's jaws.

The rat on Weylan gives off a high pitched squeal of pain as it launches itself at the soulknife. Something seems to give out in its leg though and it stumbles painfully, not even coming close to wounding the psychic warrior.

The rat on NR4ZN turns from the metallic zoder and moves to step over its fallen companion to launch itself at Weylan. He dodges nimbly aside though and the rat's jaws snap on air.

Initiative 

Inamar
NR4ZN 
Weylan 
Thelso 
3 Rats


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 1, 2007)

As the rat dives toward him and misses, Weylan stabs down at the rat, trying to finish it off.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2007)

Inamar dances sideways, trying to keep the rats in view as she lets loose with another blast!

(targeting wounded rat!)


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 2, 2007)

NR4ZN finally turns its attention to the rat that had been attacking it. Putting both hands on its great tree trunk, it brings the club down on the rat in an overhead swing.


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 2, 2007)

Having evaded the rat that tried to attack him, Thelso peers around briefly to see if he can spot his Spear.  

Should he see it he will try and move towards his prized weapon, and grab for it.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2007)

Inamar dances sideways, trying to keep the rats in view as she lets loose with another blast! She slips slightly in the mud and  shot goes wide however the rat easily evades it.

NR4ZN finally turns its attention to the rat that had been attacking it. Putting both hands on its great tree trunk, it brings the club down on the rat in an overhead swing. The rat tries to scamble away but is unable to evade the great bludgeon and the rat gives out a hideous squeal as its back is broken.

As the wounded rat dives toward him and misses, Weylan stabs down at it, his mindblade piercing its skull and finishing it off.

Having evaded the rat that tried to attack him, Thelso peers around briefly to see if he can spot his Spear. Spotting it he moves towards his prized weapon, and grabs for it. The last rat snaps at him but the dover makes a diving roll and evades the rat's jaws, coming up armed and ready for the rat again, though covered in more mud.

The last rat gives a snarl and leaps at the dover, clamping its jaws upon him and breaking the skin through his fur.

Initiative 

Inamar
NR4ZN 
Weylan 
Thelso 
1 Rats

Thelso takes 2 more damage.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2007)

Now that the rat attacking him has been defeated, Weylan looks for a way to move into position to help Thelso with the one biting him.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2007)

"Fast little...freaks..." Inamar mutters, frustrated. "Stop moving around so much!"

She moves sideways, so she's not trying to shoot over or around Thelso's body...though the size of the rat combined with it's quick feints at Thelso, still make it a tricky target. Another crackle and flash of blue-violet light suggest that Inamar's not letting that stop her from trying.

(Eldritch blast!)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2007)

Fast little...freaks..." Inamar mutters, frustrated. "Stop moving around so much!"

She moves sideways, so she's not trying to shoot over or around Thelso's body...though the size of the rat combined with it's quick feints at Thelso, still make it a tricky target. Another crackle and flash of blue-violet light suggest that Inamar's not letting that stop her from trying. The rat does not comply with her request and its speedy movements keep it out of harm's way as Inamar's bolt strikes the muddy ground after the rat has already moved. 


Initiative 

NR4ZN 
Weylan 
Thelso 
1 Rats
Inamar


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 7, 2007)

Planting its log in the muck like and old man's walking stick NR4ZN edges carefully closer to Thelso and reaches once agin for the rat attacking him. "For the safety of the village we should endeavor to discover what is driving these creatures to such frenzy. They continue hostilities even when the battle is hopeless."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2007)

Planting its log in the muck like and old man's walking stick NR4ZN edges carefully closer to Thelso and reaches once agin for the rat attacking him. "For the safety of the village we should endeavor to discover what is driving these creatures to such frenzy. They continue hostilities even when the battle is hopeless." The rat nimbly jumps out of the way, hissing at the warzoder as his grasping metal hand clamps down on mud.

Now that the rat attacking him has been defeated, Weylan looks for a way to move into position to help Thelso with the one biting him. Moving over to flank with the dover Weylan stabs at the rat as Thelso snaps at it with his own jaws and stabs with his spear but the rat continues to dodge the parties blows.

The rat snarls and turns on Weylan for trying to interfere in its deathmatch with the dover and clamps down on the man's leg, but his armor holds true.

Initiative 

Inamar
NR4ZN 
Weylan 
Thelso 
1 Rats


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 8, 2007)

*Weylan, 10/16hp, 3/5pp*

Having drawn the rats attention away from Thelso, Weylan keeps up his assault; slashing at the rat to keep it focused on him.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

Now almost hopping with anger, Inamar raises her arm to her eye to sight down its length and takes careful aim, as if her appendage was a musket or some exotic weapon from NZ's place and time.

"Steady...oh you are so going to get it...NZ, out of the way!...there you are you little bugger..."

With a crack and a smell like ozone, she sends another bolt of energy at the rat!

(One more time, and this time I'll use an AP! SILLY RATLIKE THING!!)


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 8, 2007)

"Yes Inamar". NR4ZN steps back to make more room. As it does so, the warzoder once again hefts its club, aiming, but waiting to strike until the way is clear.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2007)

Now almost hopping with anger, Inamar raises her arm to her eye to sight down its length and takes careful aim, as if her appendage was a musket or some exotic weapon from NZ's place and time.

"Steady...oh you are so going to get it...NZ, out of the way!...there you are you little bugger..."

With a crack and a smell like ozone, she sends another bolt of energy at the rat!

"Yes Inamar". NR4ZN steps back to make more room. As it does so, the warzoder once again hefts its club, aiming, but waiting to strike until the way is clear.

Unfortunately the bolt and tree club both fail to meet their mark as the rat dodges around frantically, hissing in anger.

This is enough however for Weylan to take advantage of its predicament. As it leaps out of the way of the tree club the mindblade slashes along its side opening up a bloody wound.

Thelso instantly plunges forward with his spear and impales the foul thing upon its stone tip. With a quick crunch of jaws Thelso ends the beast's suffering.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2007)

Thelso moves over to the squealing one with a broken back and with a quick plunge of his spear the muddy dover ends its suffering as well. The four rats are defeated.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 10, 2007)

Now that the rats are defeated, Weylan takes a moment to look over his companions.  "Is everyone allright?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

"Fine," Inamar replies. "Are you guys okay? I can do another..." she wiggles her fingers, "thingy. The healing thing. You kept them off me, so it's only fair." 

She gives one of the rats a vengeful kick.

"I used to be a bit afraid of rats. Now I just hate them."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2007)

Thelso spits out a bit of rat flesh that caught in his teeth "They are foul of taste too. I'll be fine once I catch my breath. Thank you Inamar, your timely magic healing was appreciated." The muddy dover removes his spear from the last rat's throat.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 10, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "For the safety of the village we should endeavor to discover what is driving these creatures to such frenzy. They continue hostilities even when the battle is hopeless."




"Right.  And we haven't found the druid yet either.  Is everyone ready to continue?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

"I guess," Inamar says unhappily. "This is turning out to be a lot harder than I thought though."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 11, 2007)

Weylan nods, and responds with a grin; "Anything worthwhile usually is."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

Inamar rolls her eyes, but can't help a little smile too.

"All right all right, lets go find this druid...if he's here to be found."


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 14, 2007)

"I have suffered no furrrrrrrr[beep]ther damage and am prepared to proceed my lords." NR4ZN replies. The robot then turns carefully in the muck and begins to make its way deeper into the cave. It looks back occassionaly to verify that its current masters are able to keep up without undue effort.


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 14, 2007)

"I am curious if these rats are the work of the druid as protection or something the goblins brought with them...."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2007)

The muddy, cavernous maze finally clears out, revealing a tunnel. There remains more maze area still unexplored though. The tunnel is ten feet wide and curves to the left as it cuts into the earth. The ground in the tunnel is thankfully more solid with a slight uphill grade to it leading out of the maze. 

A light rasping noise carries from deeper within the tunnel. It is difficult to make out exactly what the sound is though.


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pausing at theentrance to this tunnel Thelso try's to uses his canine scences to see what may be down there


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2007)

Straining his senses the dover's keen ears are able to discern that the sound might be the ragged irregular breathing of some animal. He also picks up the scent of beasts and blood. There is rat scent but also that of some other furred beast.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Inamar frowns as she peers into the gloom.

"I don't like the sound of that..."


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 15, 2007)

"Something is going on down there.  I can hear and smell many different animals or beasts...There is also the scent of blood...If we proceed we should move forward with caution, we might end up in a conflict that has already started."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2007)

Weylan nods "Could you tell if there was another of your kind up there?  Perhaps the druid we seek?"


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 15, 2007)

"I could not, though I believe that something down there is injured.  It has irregular breathing...and from what I recall the druid has changed so he may smell different then may race...I also smell those rats again"


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 15, 2007)

Upon hearing that the druid they seek may currently be under assault NR4ZN quickens its pace. "I will remain vigilant."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

The strange magical girl shrugs at Weylan and starts down the passage. "Better hurry then."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2007)

As you round a sharp curve in the tunnel, you see a large pool of blood slowly soaking into the earth. The bodies of three large rats with spiky bone growths lay scattered about the tunnel, mauled by ferocious attacks. Next to one of the rat corpses, a fourth body heaves and quivers. Blood mats its thick fur, it has a flat head, sharp teeth, claws and a gaze that goes in and out of focus. It lies bleeding before you and snarls menacingly as its moments of lucidity bring you to its awareness.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 17, 2007)

Weylan holds his mindblade at ready, prepared to defend himself if the creature attacks.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2007)

Inamar hops behind Weylan, then peeks out.

"It was fighting the rats...maybe it's some animal friend of the druid? Druids can do that, right?"

She waves cautiously at the badger.

"Hey...uh...take us to your master?"


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 17, 2007)

"Yeah, some druids keep pets, but that doesn't look any too friendly.  I'd not get too close if you want to keep your fingers."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2007)

It snarls menacingly at the sound of Weylan and Inamar's voices, but as it tries to lift its head it is obvious that the animal's wounds are cripplingly severe.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 17, 2007)

"Perhaps, my lords, we should attempt to heal it. I realize the hazard, and that such magic is a limited resource. But this creature may be able to lead us to the druid. I will [burst of static] attempt to hold it still if you wish it."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2007)

Inamar looks at NZ, then at the badger. Then back at NZ...then at the badger again.

It didn't look like something she wanted to put her hand near.

"Um. You realize that to heal it, I'd have to _touch_ it?" she mentions to the zoder. "Maybe it'll calm down if we feed it?"

She starts rummaging through her pouch, looking for some dried meat jerky.


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 17, 2007)

"Allow me to accomplish this task, I've dealt with many wild animals in the woods near our home.  It will be a simple task, but be prepared to assist me should it lash out.  This badger has been in a battle and may attack."   Pausing a moment to clear himself of all stress and pain from the conflict, Thelso "Great Goddess of the Wood, Protector of all that dwell in the Wood,"...Thelso steps forward, showing no signs of agrression towards the Badger but looking into its glazed eyes trying to give it sense of peace from him.."Grant me your Healing blessings.  So I may heal one of the defenders of the wood, A protector in its own right.."  continuing to move forward he will begin to kneel before the badger, eyes still giving off peace and a smooth calm..."Return the badger to the hunt by healing its wounds"  He will place his hands ond the wound Badgers frame and allow the healing power of Kerela to enter the wounded beast.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Inamar stays where she is and makes ready to blast the badger should it start behaving aggressively.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2007)

The badger snarls threateningly as Thelso approaches and raises a clawed paw in warning. Thelso's calm tone and demeanor along with his slow movements, kneeling down seems to have an effect. The droning of his voice seems to lull the badger slightly and its eyes droop and unfocus. 

Inamar stops digging around for some jerky and readies her blast, just in case of renewed aggression.

When Thelso reaches out its eyes widen and it snarls, again lifting its paw as Thelso casts his healing spell . . .

Inamar has to make a split second decision whether to blast it or hold back.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 20, 2007)

Weylan waits and gives Thelso his chance to calm the animal; not attacking until Thelso gives up on calming it.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Inamar's sigils glow, but she grits her teeth and holds back for a moment, praying that the cleric's spell is fast enough...or that he's tough enough to take it.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2007)

The badger feebly claws at Thelso but he is able to evade its weakened attack. Divine energy pours off of Thelso into the badger and its most terrible wound closes slightly though it still looks terribly mauled. Its snarling lowers though it still looks warily at the group.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 20, 2007)

NR4ZN crouches slightly, readying to interpose itself should the badger snap.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

"I think it's working a bit," Inamar says hopefully. "Maybe if Weylan and me back up, or...or sit down. To look less threatening?"

She squats down, so as not to tower over the beast.

"Hey boy," she croons. "Hey little guy. It's okay. We're going to make you all better."


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 20, 2007)

Still kneeling before the wounded badger Thelso still keeping his calm, "I believe this badger will not strike us...But"  Having his back turned to the group as his eyes are focus on the badgers eyes..."I'd suggest that if you have weapons drawn you should lower them...This animal has been though much...and he still is wounded but should survive to hunt again..." pausing briefly to view the badger to see if it has any other wounds that may require any bandages, or his healing hands..he speaks to the badger, knowing that it cannot communicate with him but may understand the sound of peace is his words, "My friend, We are not here to harm you.  We seek out your master.  You are free to go and hunt again for your master if you wish."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Inamar plants her hands on the ground.

"No weapons here...not that I need any. But still...no weapons."

She nudges Weylan. "Put your glowing sword thing away."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 20, 2007)

"It's currently our only source of light, so I'm not sure that is a good idea."

Instead of releasing his weapon, Weylan instead takes a couple steps back and leans against the tunnel wall, adopting a less threatening appeareance.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

"Well...I can still see," she points out innocently, as if that was the important thing.

"Or you could hide it behind your back."


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 20, 2007)

"I don't believe you need to hide or banish your weapon Weylan, just lowering it should be fine.  I do not think the badger will lash out at us as long as we remain non-threatening to it.  Inamar did you find anything in your belongings that we could feed it..?  That my assist us in befriending this animal"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

"Uh! Hang on a sec!"

She looks for one of the leaf-wrapped trail rations that she got from the village before they departed.


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 21, 2007)

"I fear that the badger still suffers from many wounds, though the worst of them has been healed I fear he may still need healing.  I can heal him again but that would limit my ability to heal any of use should we engage any more enemies before we reach the druid.  I can also stabilize his wounds instead to at least halt the bleeding...If it allows me to that is...Inamar Did you find any of the rations you spoke of?"   Turning his head slowly away from the wounded animal but keeping his preception still on the bader, Thelso peers at Weylan and Ennar  "Weylan Ennar I also think we should search a little down this tunnel....If this badger is a pet of the druid he may be close by, I can give either of you the pendant should you want to scope things out."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 21, 2007)

Weylan nods in agreement, "Yeah, I can scout ahead a bit while you tend to the critter.  NR, would you follow up behind me in case we find something other than the druid?"


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 21, 2007)

Before Weylan and Ennar head off "Weylan take this should you meet up with the druid, If you do not have it he will attack."  Thelso still close to the badger rises slowly and removes the pendant and reaches it out to Weylan.  "Should you encounter anything dangerous or to much for the two of you to handle return here in haste.  So Inamar and myself can assist you."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

"Here!" Inamar yelps, and yanks a brown hunk of jerky from her pack. "Sorry...things got all messed up when we were jostling around...but I found some!"

She gets up into an awkward-looking crouch that makes her torn tunic hang rather perilously and waddles over towards the badger, extending the meatlike thing in front of her.

"Here you goooo...gooooood boy... I can heal him some. I haven't used too much power yet."


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 21, 2007)

"That would be fine with me Inamar, I think with another healing the badger should be able to move.  Or at least see friend from foe if it hasn't already."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

She puts the meal down in front of the badger and cautiously puts her hand on its head.

"Just relax," she croons, "this won't hurt...but it might feel a little weird..."

Words that weren't words...calling, empowering. The blue runes on her arm and hand flare brightly, and there's a white flash from where her hand touches the badger.

(Cure Light Wounds, 1d8+1, plus foooood...now can it be my teddy badger?! )


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2007)

The badger snarls low, warily, revealing dangerous looking teeth, but does not snap as Inamar comes closer. Its nose catches the scent of the meat and it sniffs the air, it actually licks its lips as Inamar holds out the treat before eyeing her warily again. When the meat is brought close it snaps down quick and gobbles up the jerky. Inamar has bought herself a little good will, enough she feels to get off a spell without having her hand chewed off.




Meanwhile Weylan begins to scout down the further tunnel, with NR4ZN following a good distance behind so as not to disrupt any stealth Weylan might achieve. The tunnel becomes shorter and the warzoder must double over to maneuver through the smaller passageway, which slows his progress.

The tunnel curves around for several hundred feet but has a discernible ascending grade to it. Eventually Weylan spies a root covered opening where some sunlight from above filters down to provide some natural illumination.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 21, 2007)

Motioning NR to remain quiet, Weylan climbs toward the opening to take a quick peek outside.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2007)

Weylan makes his way with stealth and caution. The roots lead to the hollowed out ragged stump of a large tree. Many slender reed trees provide cover for the entrance and the druid's structure is not visible from here. A small game trail leads away from the druid structure.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2007)

(psst...did the badger respond to my healing spell? That I cast? In my last post? )


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (psst...did the badger respond to my healing spell? That I cast? In my last post? )




(Missed that post entirely, must have gone up while I was writing mine, sorry.  )

Inamar's magical healing energy flows into the snarling badger and the most grievous of his wounds fade, leaving him merely heavily wounded. With a shakey step it gets up and tries its wobbly legs, apparently no longer at death's door. Once it regains its balance it gives a little snarl and points its head towards the maze taking a step that way then looking back at Thelso and Inamar.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2007)

Inamar nods and gets up. "Weylan! The badger wants us to follow it!"

She glances at Thelso uncertainly. "Uh...right?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 25, 2007)

Once Weylan confirms that they have, in fact, found the exit and that the area above is clear, NR4ZN begins the laborious process of backing back down the narrow passage. Upon returning to the others, the robot states, "The tunnel exits to the surface approximately 120 meters ahead. We must have passed the druid in the cavern maze my lords. Shall we proceed, or do you require rest?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2007)

"I'm fine, let's go!" Inamar demands, pointing at the badger who's still trying to lead the way.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 26, 2007)

"Yeah, I didn't see much above, if you think this badger will lead us to the druid we should follow it."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2007)

The badger leads the party back into the maze, occasionally sniffing and giving off small snarls. When it comes upon the remains of the large evil looking rats it snarls menacingly and gives one a slash with its clawed front paw before pressing on. 

The badger leads off into a slightly narrower passage of the maze area, NR4ZN had followed the largest openings whenever there had been a choice. The zoder has to squeeze through the muddy walls, giving himself a new covering of mud, but is able to do so without problem.

The muddy maze finally clears out to the southwest. Just a few paces from the maze, the floor sweeps sharply downward, forming a small pool 20 feet across at the bottom of the
recessed floor. The surface of the pool, a good 30 feet below the ground level, is thick and
murky with algae, with small clouds of flies buzzing lazily above it.

The rest of the chamber is nearly 40 feet across, but only a narrow ledge of flat earth
encircles the sunken center to either side. The footing on the ledge appears sturdy, but the
steep sides of the pit look slick and muddy. On the opposite end of the pit, far to the southwest, a 10-foot-wide tunnel extends further into the earth.

The badger sniffs the air then lets out a low rumbling snarl that exposes his teeth as the animal's gaze draws down to the pool below. There is a little disturbance in the algae as a bubble erupts up and pops.

The badger pauses for a moment snarling then when nothing more seems to happen it carefully steps out onto the narrow ledge and begins to make its way around. It is surprisingly agile and sure-footed.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 27, 2007)

OOC:  So, of course, no one in the party has a single rank in Balance... 

Not really liking the look of the narrow edge, but also not seeing another way across the room, Weylan slowly begins following the badger around the ledge.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2007)

Inamar hisses as she sucks air in between her teeth.

"Oh...careful...I don't like the looks of that pond. I'll wait until you get across to go..."

She gives a look to the warzoder, now covered in mud.

"How's he going to get over that?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 28, 2007)

Getting down on its hand and knees, NR4ZN replies, "I propose further assessing the viability of myself sliding down intentionally and climbing out on the other side. If there is a hostile in that pool, I'd rather confront it than risk it attacking while we are all in precarious postions. With your permission, my lords, I will attempt to determine how difficult the slope is to climb."

If there are no objections, the muddy robot will carefully manuever to the edge. It then sticks its hand in the slope experimentally, trying to gauge the difficulty of an ascent.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2007)

Weylan begins to edge carefully and slowly along after the badger along the narrow ledge. It is a long drop down but he focuses on his footing instead of the drop and makes progress.

NR4ZN maneuvers to the edge and extends an arm down to check the consistency of the wall. While slick, he calculates that it is within his capabilities if the other side proves to be of the same general consistency. The zoder is confident he could ascend and descend this side and at least scout out the pool.


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 29, 2007)

ooc: sorry about delay...


Following the badger to the ledge Thelso will allow Weylan and Inamar to cross it before he follows.  Feeling should anything come up from behind them he would be more able to take the attack then Inamar....


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2007)

Once Weylan is across, Inamar grimaces, but follows him over. She's actually quite surefooted, though the nervous looks she keeps casting at the pool of water show she's also highly motivated.

(Taking 10 if I can, with Dex that makes 13 on Balance)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2007)

The badger makes it across and takes up a wary position at the far end tunnel scanning deeper down and sniffing the air. Weylan can hear him snarling a low rumble sound. Moving carefully Weylan is able to follow the badger's footsteps.

Inamar begins to inch her way around carefully while Thelso watches back the way the party came.

NR4ZN notes another few gaseous bubbles pop up from the algae and the pool surface shifts a little in response.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 30, 2007)

Weylan stands at the edge of the tunnel, hoping the badger won't go to far without everyone following.

"I really don't like the looks of that pool NR, perhaps you should try sliding around the edge first before climbing down."


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 30, 2007)

Taking Weylan's disapproval to heart, NR4ZN waits. But the robot does take the liberty of positioning itself to go if she should fall or if something attacks from the pool.

Assuming she crosses safely, NR4ZN climbs around the rim using the ledge as a hand and foothold. as it goes, the robot will plant and reposition its tree trunk as a support. But before going the warzoder defers to Thelso, "My lord Thelso, would you like to proceed, or would you prefer that I went ahead?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2007)

Inamar makes her way around slowly but steadily and joins Weylan on the other side safely leaving just the mud-covered Zoder and dover left to cross over.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

A picture of the pool:


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

Inamar cheers on getting to the other side and claps Weylan on the back.

She then turns watch the others climb along and calls encouraging things like, "Come on over! I'm sure whatever's in there doesn't have long, meaty tentacles that it uses to grab people that are passing!" She even wiggles her fingers for effect.

(hee, it's OOC, so I couldn't say it, but I had 'red rover, red rover, let dover come over' stuck in my head this whole post. )


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

There is another bubble from the pool as the muddy dover and the mud covered warzoder decide who will proceed next.


----------



## chakken98 (Sep 1, 2007)

"Ennar I will proceed first if you approve."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 3, 2007)

NR4ZN bows its 'head' to Thelso, "Of course my lord."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2007)

Thelso begins to walk around the edge of the pit along the narrow ledge as the Warzoder defers to his proceeding first. He makes it part way around when his already muddy paws slip on a slick spot taking him over the edge. The dover's hands shoot out reflexively as he tumbles over the side. They slide along the ledge digging up small gouges then manage to grab and clamp onto the edge, halting his downward plummet as he crashes into the wall. His spear falls down though and bounces into the water disturbing the algae. Thelso remains hanging from the edge of the ledge on the muddy wall trying to catch his breath.

More bubbles float up in a progression towards the spear.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 4, 2007)

Seeing Thelso slide off the ledge, Weylan begins working his way back onto the ledge to help him up and across.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

Seeing the bubbles, Inamar points. "Uhh...that looks kind of bad... Guys...something's..."

She realizes Weylan and Thelso are in no position to help, and so does the only thing she can think of. Whispering a mantra under her breath, she concentrates on the spear...

(Trying to use Mage Hand not to LIFT the spear, but just move it so it's not in the water anymore...the spear weighs 6lbs, so I dunno if that just means MH can't lift it up, or can't affect it at all...but that's what I aim to find out )


----------



## Voadam (Sep 5, 2007)

Weylan makes his way slowly and carefully along the ledge, proceeding with such caution he makes it over near to the dover with no problems.

Inamar begins to chant and reaches out with mystic force to the dropped spear, attempting to lift it out of the water before the bubbles get to it. However it is too far and too heavy for her magic and the spell fails. There is a slight hissing sound as the spear starts to sink lower into the water.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 5, 2007)

NR4ZN prepares to slide down the slope if something reaches out of the pool. But it freezes at the hissing sound from the dropped spear. "Caution! I suspect the pool may be highly acidic."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 5, 2007)

A gray psuedopod breaks the algae crust near the spear, extends up and snakes around the shaft. There is a slight hiss as it contacts the wood of the spear's haft, but it quickly drags the weapon under the water's surface.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

Inamar covers her mouth, horrified. 

"Gods! Did you see that? There's something IN there! and it's...got...arms like an octopus kind of!"


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 6, 2007)

"Sorry 'bout your spear there, looks like we'll have to get you a new one."  Weylan comments as he helps Thelso pull himself back onto the ledge.


----------



## chakken98 (Sep 6, 2007)

Having failed once again at keeping his footing, Thelso holds on to the ledge for dear life having heard the words of Inamar and Ennar.  Once Welyan reaches him he will reach out and grab for his arm and begin to pull himself up.

"thank you my friend, the spear can be replaced but we must hurry across and Inamar has noticed something in the acidic pool below us and I don't want to be pull down...as I have almost fallen down already..."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2007)

Weylan kneels down on the ledge and grabs Thelso's muddy arm. With effort he is able to aid the dover in climbing back up onto the ledge without being pulled off himself, though there is a moment of teetering.

Inamar hears the badger sniff the air then turn and face down the tunnel, his lips pulling back as a low snarl rumbles from deep in his chest. A hostile, angry look comes over the badger's visage as it hunches its shoulders and stares fiercely at the way forward.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 7, 2007)

Noticing the incipient danger, NR4ZN begins climbing around the rim after Thelso. As it scrambles, the robot whispers with urgency, _"CORRECTION: acidic entity in pool. ALERT: possible incoming hostiles."_

OOC:"Danger Will Robinson danger!"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Distracted from the horror in the pool by the badger, Inamar frowns and peers down the corridor as well, her odd eyes piercing the darkness.

"What is it?" she asks the badger softly. "Something else coming?"

(Darkvision to 60'...probably can't see farther than that cuz I don't have the torch )


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2007)

The wide tunnel feels more solid underfoot, Inamar notes, a welcome sign given the muddy hazards in other parts of these underground burrows. The tunnel curves heavily as it extends outward bending out of sight, but a dull static of chattering rats can be heard now that Inamar's attention is drawn that way. Inamar thinks she hears something larger moving ahead as well.

Meanwhile NR4ZN places his treetrunk bludgeon into a carrying module basin on his back. He then lowers himself down to grasp the ridge in his massive metallic hands and swing his legs down to plant and brace against the earthen wall. Holding on by brute strength the zoder begins to shuffle along the edge.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking from the growling badger to the crumbling ledge at his feet, Weylan decides that while Inamar and the badger will likely be needing their assistance quite soon, that neither can they afford to fall into the mire and be stuck at the bottom when whatever is coming down the tunnel arrives.  Decision made, Weylan begins slowly and deliberately moving back across the ledge.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

Moving slowly, carefully, Inamar leans down and murmurs in a language she herself doesn't really understand. There's a flash of white light and a cracking noise, and more healing energy surges through the badger.

She then straightens up and looks down the passage. Sixty feet suddenly didn't seem very far at all...but she knew the others had problems of their own. Inamar lifts a hand and prepares to let another bolt of energy fly at whatever's coming down the passage when it comes into view.

(moar curing for Badger the Wonder Badger! 1d8+1. I think that's my 4rth 1st level spell, which leaves me with...uh...crap. None! That was my last spell. I'm down to cantrips and warlocky goodness. )


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2007)

The sounds of shuffling and the clicking of claws on hard earth soon fade in Inamar's ears, until the only sound is once again the low chattering of many, many rats.

The trio on ledge Thelso and Weylan walking slowly, NR4ZN braced against the wall and hanging from the edge, begin to slowly and carefully make their way towards Inamar and the badger at the tunnel entrance.

Inamar expends a great deal of her magic and heals the badger again then lifts her hand, ready to hurl a bolt. At the curve of the tunnel she sees three little rats cautiosly poke their heads around the corner and sniff the air then proceed towards her, though still a long distance away and proceeding slowly and fearfully, sniffing the air and squeaking to one another. After the large and vicious looking rats the party has faced and seen earlier in the tunnels, these are reassuringly small with no spikey bone growths or blatantly sinister cast to their faces.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2007)

Weylan makes it back to the tunnel opening with Inamar and one of the rats runs back down around the tunnel curve with high pitched squeals. The other two stay at the entrance and look on nervously, noses twitching.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 12, 2007)

Weylan takes a step or two into the tunnel, coming up even with the badger, letting the glow from his mindblade illuminate the rats so he can see what they're up to.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

"It's kind of weird," Inamar confides in Weylan.

"They're just sitting there, watching. One ran off when you came up...like it was going to warn the others. But they're just rats...aren't they?"


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 12, 2007)

"I don't think we can be too sure of that given what we've already seen."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2007)

Thelso makes it over succesfully now, having proceeded at a slow pace and is soon followed by NR4ZN who also proceeded at a slow and steady rate as no alarm was raised by the party. 

One more rat comes out in the tunnel and another scurries back into the darkness. Two are at the tunnel's curve right now.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 14, 2007)

"Now that everyone's across, let's see what those rats are doing..."

If no one immediately objects, Weylan begins moving down the tunnel.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2007)

Weylan presses forward in the lead, his mindblade illuminating the tunnel. At his approach the two rats turn tail and scurry back around the bend at breakneck speed, apparently fleeing the light.

The tunnel curves around and continues down a ways, the sound of a large number of chittering, squeaking and moving rats increasing. The tunnel opens out ahead into a larger chamber.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 17, 2007)

NR4ZN moves forward very slowly at first, so as to not spook the rats. But once they run and there is room, the robot marches to interpose itself between the rest of the party and potential danger.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

(is the badger still leading us, or still with us?)

Inamar flexes her fingers nervously at the squeaking and scurrying noises and says, "I hope this druid is still alive. I'd hate to go through all this and find a body at the end..."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2007)

The badger heads down with you, its snarling and agitation increasing as you progress.

At the end of the tunnel around the curve a large room expands before you, smoothed out with more care than the tunnels and caverns through the rest of the burrows. A simple straw bed lies to the west, and a series of crudely constructed chests and crates lines the
western wall. But that’s not what draws your attention the most.

The sound of rats has been constant throughout the tunnels, and it is nearly deafening here.
Finally you see why. Near the northwest corner of the room, a five-foot patch of ground seems to literally bubble and churn with rats. Countless rats tumble forth from the area, scattering across the room and eventually running into the honeycomb of small tunnels perforating the walls of the chamber. Even as you watch, dozens of rats spawn from that part of the room and head into the complex of tunnels.

A wooden staff, a tattered green cloak, a length of rope and a leather satchel stick out from
beneath the churning pile of rats. The badger snarls at the rats in every direction, including the walls, and even the bed and the crates. Its attention is focused mostly on the swarming mass though.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

"That," Inamar whispers hoarsely, "is the most disgusting thing I've ever seen in my life."

She looks at the others, gauging their reactions.

"What do we do? If we attack them, they'll swarm on us and eat us too!"


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 18, 2007)

Watching the pit NR4ZN says, "I suspect the druid, or his remains may be under the rats. If you will permit it my lords, I would like to check. Thus far the rodents have been unable to penetrate my armor. But the is a danger that riling them may place you in danger."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 18, 2007)

Weylan motions NR forward, "Give it a shot.  If the druid is there, we need to get them off him somehow."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 18, 2007)

The warzoder walks up to the pit, taking care not to step on any of the rats. It then reaches in gingerly, feeling for a humanoid body.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2007)

*Its a trap!*

As NR4ZN strides into the room towards the pit, several large evil looking rats spring out from hiding places as he passes the makeshift nest/bed and crates. The zoder is caught by surprise as a three and a half foot tall bipedal rat thing jumps from a hiding place to stab with a silvery white stone blade into the zoder's exposed joints in his torso causing apparently horrific damage as lightning flares out of the zoder's body. The rat thing's eyes flash with glowing red light as it plunges its dagger into the zoder. The red light flares then subsides. 

Two large evil looking rats, slightly smaller than the ones in the maze, spring forth and engage the zoder from the other side, but are unable to get past his metallic hide.

Three other large evil looking rats jump out behind the zoder to cut him off and maneuver to engage the rest of the party.

Init!
Dagger rat 27
5 evil rats 22
Inamar 21
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12

The bipedal rat hisses a squeaking command at the two failing to get through NR4ZN's armor plates and they disengage to go join their comrades with the rest of the party. It then stabs again with the blade cutting between armor plates into the zoder's innards causing another flare of lightning within the zoder's body.

The three engage, attacking Thelso, Snarl, and Weylan.

Thelso takes a vicious bite from the two foot long rat on his left wrist before he can properly react.

The badger bats away the rat with a snarl as it lunges for his throat. The rat hisses in return

Weylan is caught by the snapping jaws of the third rat and a painful bite lands on his calf from the two foot long beastie.

Initiative
Inamar 21
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
Dagger rat 27
5 evil rats 22

NR4ZN took 9-4=5 damage then 5-4=1 

Thelso took 7 damage

Weylan took 2 damage


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 19, 2007)

*Weylan, 14/16hp [10/16rp], 3/5pp*

OOC: I'm assuming that enough time has passed since the last battle for our Reserve Points to have kicked in (and for Weylan to have recovered his Psionic Focus).

As the rats jump out and attack NR, Weylan slides into a defensive stance; settling in for a long fight.  Making sure to stay clear of the rats teeth & claws, Weylan takes a moment to wrap himself in a field of defensive force then positions himself next to Thelso & the badger to keep the rats away from Inamar.

OOC2:  Expend Psionic Focus on the Concentration check to Manifest Defensively to activate _Force Screen_.  5' step as needed to close gaps to keep the rats forward.

OOC3:  It's a trap!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2007)

With a startled yelp, Inamar backs away from the approaching rats. The moving runes on her skin flash as she hurls a violet burst of energy at the nearest rat!

(5' step back and blastarat! Remember point blank shot for +1 to hit and damage...)


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 20, 2007)

Sparks and oily black smoke gushing from its torso NR4ZN stumbles back. There is a horrible wrenching sound as the robot struggles to bring its tree trunk in line to defend itself. "Al..[BREEAK] [SQEEE]..ge [static]."

OOC: Yikes! down to 1 HP. Taking a withdraw action and hoping to catch the rat-man with an AoO and Large and In Charge.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2007)

With a startled yelp, Inamar backs away from the approaching rats. The moving runes on her skin flash as she hurls a violet burst of energy at the nearest rat! There is a sizzling sound and the violet energy slows as if hitting water but pushes through to sizzle into the large evil looking thing attacking Thelso, wounding it. It's eyes flare a red glowing light and it snarls at Inamar, focusing its malevolent attention upon her.

Sparks and oily black smoke gushing from its torso NR4ZN stumbles back to the side of the room putting some space between itself and the ferocious armed rat thing, little as it is. There is a horrible wrenching sound as the robot struggles to bring its tree trunk in line to defend itself. "Al..[BREEAK] [SQEEE]..ge [static]."

Thelso snaps with his jaws causing the rat to draw back for a moment, and then stabs with his spear but the beastie easily evades the dover's strikes.

The badger steps up to the rat it batted aside and slashes it with both claws, drawing a little blood. Its snarling jaws do not clamp down on the rat's neck though as the rat's eyes flare with a glowing red light and it begins to dodge nimbly, hissing at the badger.

As the rats jump out and attack NR4ZN, Weylan slides into a defensive stance; settling in for a long fight. Making sure to stay clear of the rats teeth & claws, Weylan takes a moment to wrap himself in a field of defensive force then positions himself next to Thelso & the badger to keep the rats away from Inamar.

The rat thing turns its head to the rest of the party and says “Eu sou sangue-suiça Gannu e os osso-pés mestres fizeram-me toda poderoso! Você não alcançará o prisioneiro. A criação dos osso-pés mestres será terminada apesar de suas tentativas de interferir. Meus filhos mantê-lo-ão ocupado quando eu fizer exame seu empregado da parte separada pela parte na frente de você.” 

Weylan [sblock]It is speaking in goblin and saying "I am blood-whisker Gannu and Master bone-legs has made me all powerful! You will not reach the prisoner. Master bone-legs' creation will be completed despite your attempts to interfere. My sons will keep you occupied while I take your servant apart piece by piece in front of you."[/sblock]

It then rushes NR4ZN who strikes with his tree trunk. The rat thing is incredibly swift, but it is recklessly charging and NR4ZN just catches the little creature knocking it back tumbling in a roll from which it springs up, instantly on its feet. The rat thing looks minorly wounded, but not nearly as severely as the impact should have warranted. The rat thing gives off an evil chuckle. “Um empregado forte. Você lamentará quando eu o destruo.”

Weylan [sblock]"A strong servant. You will wail when I destroy it."[/sblock]

The first rat strikes again at Thelso but the dover is on guard now and keeps out of reach of the snapping jaws.

The second manages to clamp down on the badger causing a bark of angry pain that seems to set the badger off into a snarling frenzy.

Weylan's maneuvering managed to block the path back to Inamar and prevent the last two rats from engaging, but even his newly erected psionic defense does not stop the determined rat from catching him with another painful nip.

The last two rats stand behind their brethren, eager to join the fray but frustrated at pressing forward. They do further block the party from maneuvering in to aid NR4ZN though.

Initiative
Inamar 21
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
Dagger rat 27
5 evil rats 22

Weylan takes 2 more hp damage.

The standing rat was stopped 10' from NR4ZN and is within striking distance of the zoder's club. NR4ZN has only 5 it can maneuver away from the rat thing before the walls and pit of rats prevent further movement.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

Seeing NZ in trouble, Inamar squints a little and aims a blast at his strange jabbering super-rat foe!

(Eldritch Blast at...the...strange, super-rat foe. )


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2007)

*Picture of rat man*

Here is a picture of the bipedal rat man attacking NR4ZN


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2007)

Inamar squints a little and aims a blast at NR4ZN's strange jabbering super-rat foe!

The violet burst of energy flies between the intervening foes only to be dodged by the short rat-man.


Initiative
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
Dagger rat 27
5 evil rats 22
Inamar 21


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 21, 2007)

Weylan slashes out at the rat in front of him, hoping to clear a path for NR to retreat.

OOC:  What's that you're using for goblin, portugese?


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 22, 2007)

The whine from NR4ZN's servos sounds more like a complaint than a harbinger of intense mechanized force. But nevertheless the robot manages to swing its massive weapon at the magical rat creature with impressive speed given its severely damaged condition. The zoder then takes a step back, readying to fend off its foe's counterattack.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2007)

The whine from NR4ZN's servos sounds more like a complaint than a harbinger of intense mechanized force. But nevertheless the robot manages to swing its massive weapon at the magical rat creature with impressive speed given its severely damaged condition. The rat-thing jumps to the side, its speed matching that of the zoder's blow and keeping it from harm.

The zoder then takes a step back, readying to fend off its foe's counterattack.

Thelso again attempts to clamp his jaws upon the red-eyed beast before him but it avoids the dover's fangs.

The enraged badger slashes viciously with his claws, catching the rat twice, gaining strength as he goes, and the second slash tears a great strip of flesh from the rat's hide and leaving it broken on the ground.

Weylan slashes out at the rat in front of him, hoping to clear a path for NR to retreat. His mindblade catches the beast and the psionic energy tears into the rat, skewering it and leaving it horribly disabled. 

The rat thing comes in at NR4ZN again, though not as recklessly this time, and it evades the zoder's waiting counterstrike. The stone blade fails to penetrate beyond the zoder's armor plates this time and the rat thing gets a frustrated look on his face. NR4ZN has now backed up to the edge of the rat pit on one side and the earthen wall on the other.

The rat on Thelso dances around avoiding the dover's jaws and snarling at Inamar, but unable to get past his defenses. One of the second rank of rats scrambles over the downed one to snap at the badger but does not land a solid enough blow to get through the badger's hide. The one on weylan overexerts itself in its lust to kill the man and lies twitching on the ground as something tears inside from the effort. Its last brother immediately scrambles over the unconscious body to attempt its own attack, but its jaws are foiled by Weylan's psionic force shield.

Initiative
Inamar 21
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
Dagger rat 27
5 evil rats 22


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2007)

Seeing that her friends have the rats in check, but that NZ is having real trouble, Inamar moves to try to keep the man-rat close enough for a good shot, then releases another blast of arcane force at the beast!

(Move to keep the humanoid rat in Point Blank Shot range, if possible, and keep a-shootin')


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2007)

Seeing that her friends have the rats in check, but that NZ is having real trouble, Inamar moves to try to keep the man-rat close enough for a good shot, then releases another blast of arcane force at the beast!

Unfortunately her aim is terribly off and the bolt sails past the three foot tall rat man to collide with the smoking warzoder. The bolt explodes against his metal shell in a pyrotechnic display that thankfully leaves him unharmed.

Initiative
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
Dagger rat 27
5 evil rats 22
Inamar 21


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 24, 2007)

As the new rat leaps over its fallen companion, Weylan stabs at it, hoping to catch it off-guard before it regains it's balance.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 25, 2007)

The whine from NR4ZN's servos sounds more like a whine than a harbinger of intense mechanized force. But the robot manages to swing at the magical rat with impressive speed considering the damage to the zoder's frame. It then steps back in hopes of fending off the rat creature's counterattack.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2007)

The whine from NR4ZN's servos sounds more like a whine than a harbinger of intense mechanized force. But the robot manages to swing at the magical rat with impressive speed considering the damage to the zoder's frame. Again the blow the short rat-man nimbly avoids the crushing blow. NR4ZN then attempts to step back in hopes of fending off the rat creature's counterattack, but runs into the far wall.

Thelso snarls and snaps at the rat he is engaged with but the beast pulls back before coming to harm.

In a berserk frenzy the badger rakes the new rat with two of its claws again, drawing blood and a hideous squeal from the thing as its rat eyes flash red.

As the new rat leaps over its fallen companion, Weylan stabs at it, hoping to catch it off-guard before it regains it's balance. The rat is too quick and his mindblade jabs into empty air.

The rat thing again stabs into NR4ZN's side with the stone blade but once again the zoder's plates keep it safe. The rat thing gives off a squeal that jerks the attention of the rat attacking Weylan.

That rat skitters back towards its master, too quickly for Weylan to get off a counterstrike. The zoder lashes out at the beastie as it closes with him but the rat dodges the club's crashing strike by a whisker and runs up to threaten the zoder.

NR4ZN now has his back to the wall the pit of rats on one side, the evil looking large rat next to the pit drawing the zoder's attention, and the bipedal rat thing flanking on the other side, an evil looking grin on its face.

The rat on Thelso continues its dance with the dover, both darting in and back but unable to land solid bites.

The one on the badger lands a vicious bite that draws a shriek that soon returns to a snarl as their combat continues on viciously.

Initiative
Inamar 21
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
Dagger rat 27
Evil rats 22


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

Cursing inwardly at her ineffectiveness so far, Inamar switches to a target a bit less agile...the rat that's flanking NZ. She fires off a blast at it, and says, "That thing's too fast to hit...maybe if you grab him or something!"

(eldritch blast at the flanking rat, not the humanoid rat. We must be rolling like crap. )


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2007)

Cursing inwardly at her ineffectiveness so far, Inamar switches to a target a bit less agile...the rat that's flanking NZ. She fires off a blast at it, and says, "That thing's too fast to hit...maybe if you grab him or something!" Her blast comes close, but the evil looking rat is quick enough to dodge away from the blast unscathed.

Initiative
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
Dagger rat 27
5 evil rats 22
Inamar 21


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

(argh! Now I understand why 1st level mages always take Magic Missile! )


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 26, 2007)

Weylan continues slicing at the rat between himself and NR, trying to free up some room for him to maneuver.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 27, 2007)

NR4ZN attempts to step past the rat-man, leading with a powerful tree trunk swing to clear the way. "Ap[beep]gies Inam[static], the [static]cludes grab[buzzing tone]."

OOC: attack, 5' adjust diagonally out of corner.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 27, 2007)

NR4ZN attempts to step past the rat-man, leading with a powerful tree trunk swing to clear the way. "Ap[beep]gies Inam[static], the [static]cludes grab[buzzing tone]." His blow lands on the newly arrived rat and there is a great crunch as wood impacts with unnatural animal flesh. The zoder then steps over the twitching body of the big vermin to maneuver away from the cavern corner.

The short rat man hisses in outrage "Você e seus mestres pagarão por vidas dos meus filhos com dor e agonia!" 

Weylan [sblock]You and your masters shall pay for my sons' lives with pain and agony![/sblock]

Thelso and the big rat continue to snap at each other fending off each other's attacks but making no decisive moves.

The other rat has climbed onto the badger and is savaging it with bites on the neck. The snarling badger cannot whirls around but cannot reach the rat with its claws or savage teeth. With a great effort the badger rolls and the rat leaps clear, a malicious glint in its eyes as it spits out a chunk of badger fur and bloody flesh.

Weylan continues slicing at the closest rat between himself and NR, the one the badger just dislodged, trying to free up some room for the zoder to maneuver. His blade slashes through air as the rat jumps back from the psionic blade.

The goblin man thing shouts out "Você não tem nenhuma pedra da lua, você não pode ganhar. Eu tenho mais filhos e eu rasgá-lo-ei parte separada pela parte." He then gives off a high pitched squeak and the last two big rat things look up and rush towards him.

Weylan [sblock]"You have no moon stone, you cannot win. I have more sons and I will tear you apart piece by piece."[/sblock]

NR4ZN's club again lashes out as the malevolent oversized rats scurry towards him, but they are too fast and the club again fails to connect.

The small rat man then leaps up to strike at an exposed crevice in the zoder's torso over his power core, but by happenstance the zoder turns at that moment and the white stone blade is turned aside by an undamaged portion of his dorsal plating. 

The two rats worry the zoder, continually drawing his motion sensor to their attacks, though they are not as adept as the standing rat thing at getting past the zoder's defenses.


Initiative
Inamar 21
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
Dagger rat 27
Evil rats 22


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

Inamar winces at the consequences of her miss, and decides maybe helping free up the others to go help NR would be a better idea. Now that the reinforcements are gone, if the rats they're fighting now die, they can go help against the main battle. Sure. If she can just hit one...

She takes aim at the rat fighting the badger, trying to wait until she has a clear shot, though the writhing mass of fur and teeth doesn't do much to give her that. Then, an opening! The rat and badger separate for a moment, and Inamar takes the shot!

(mew...I spend hero/action/force points...*cries*  )


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 27, 2007)

With a defensive sweep, NR4ZN falls back to its companions. As the dagger weilding rat once again closes, the robot grabs for its elusive opponent with steely hands.

OOC: Withdraw, attempt grab and grapple if the dagger weilder triggers an AoO


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

Inamar winces at the consequences of her miss, and decides maybe helping free up the others to go help NR would be a better idea. Now that the reinforcements are gone, if the rats they're fighting now die, they can go help against the main battle. Sure. If she can just hit one...

She takes aim at the rat fighting the badger, trying to wait until she has a clear shot, though the writhing mass of fur and teeth doesn't do much to give her that. Then, an opening! The rat and badger separate for a moment, and Inamar takes the shot!

The magical bolt streaks towards the big rat and is right on target! But then it seems to hit some sort of barrier as if striking water and hisses as it slows. Inamar's magical power battles with that of the rat's. The bolt dissipates entirely upon hitting the beast's skin and seems to do it no damage whatsoever.

NR4ZN attempts to withdraw but his way is blocked by the rats.

Initiative
NR4ZN 21
Thelso 18
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
Dagger rat 22
Evil rats 22
Inamar 21

ooc see attached document, party is to the right (south), large NR4ZN is to the left, the crescent is the standing rat, the triangles are the two big rats, and the circle filled with triangles is the pit. The bed is to the west by the entrance(lower right) and there are barrels on the east wall (top).

NR4ZN can state a full action.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 1, 2007)

Leaping across the debris, Weylan stabs at the rat on the east side of the room near the barrels; working his way into position to help NR with the dagger-wielding menace.

OOC:  If I'm reading your map correctly that's 20' of diagonal movement (15' for the diagonal step into difficult terrain then 5' for the second diagonal step) followed by a single attack.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 3, 2007)

NR4ZN bides a few moments to see if Weylan can clear a path of retreat. If he's successful the zoder will withdraw and attempt to grab the dagger rat as it closes. Otherwise the robot will stand its ground and swing with its club.

OOC: Sorry for holding things up.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2007)

The little badger runs forward and snarling slashes at the rat on the east wall with a claw but over eager in its frenzied attack the rat dodges.

The small rat-man's eyes flare red and it shouts "O animal de estimação da videira! Você está aqui salvá-lo! A besta não viverá para emprestar seu dae (dispositivo automático de entrada) mestre." Its voice rises in pitch as it goes on its tirade and flecks of foamy spittle spray out as it concludes. 

Weylan [SBLOCK]"The vine's pet! You are here to rescue him! The beast will not live to lend its master aid."[/SBLOCK]

Leaping across the debris, Weylan stabs at the rat on the east side of the room near the barrels as well; working his way into position to help NR with the dagger-wielding menace. Unlike the badger, Weylan's maneuvering puts him into a flanking position with himself and the warzoder, doubleteaming the evil looking rat. Weylan fully draws the attention of the rat away from NR4ZN as his mindblade stabs into the rat and drawing out a great hiss from it as it collapses.

Lacking his spear and waiting to see if his healing is needed Thelso holds his action.

NR4ZN bides a few moments to see if Weylan can clear a path of retreat. When he's successful the zoder withdraws over the bleeding rat's body and over to the bedding area, hoping to attempt to grab the dagger rat as it closes when it gives chase. The rat-man and the rat make attacks as he continues his maneuverings but the zoder's armor plating holds out for the moment, absorbing the stone blade's blow as it does not find a vulnerable joint this time.

The rat man steps forward towards the badger and the zoder's hand lashes out but the rat-man easily avoids the large metal appendage. The rat man stabs the badger in the side, drawing more blood and driving it further into its blood frenzy. The rat-man then tries to sink his teeth into the badger but the snarling beast is too much of a blur of moving teeth and claws and the rat-man misses.

The last evil-looking bone-growth rat moves up to snap at the badger, but its attacks are fended off as well for the moment.

Initiative
Thelso 21
Inamar 21
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
NR4ZN 12
Dagger rat 22
Evil rats 22


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2007)

New map attached


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that a path has been cleared, Weylan leaves the last rat to the badger and rolls around behind the dagger-wielder, pinning him between himself and the large zoder.

OOC:  Move Action: Tumble 5' North, 5' NW then 5' West to place himself behind the dagger-wielding rat flanking with NR. 

[Goblin]
"We _will_ rescue him.  You and your sons are not mighty enough to prevent it."
[/Goblin]

After taunting the leader, Weylan lashes out with his mindblade at the out-maneuvered ratling.

OOC2: Standard Action:  Attack!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2007)

Inamar backs up a bit, not liking the rat-man being so close, and scoots sideways to make sure she has a shot.

He's devilishly fast, but eventually...one of these days...she figures she'll hit him by sheer chance. Besides, flanked as he is, he had to have some distractions now...

Her strange tattoos flare again with power as she rains another blast on him!

(Eldritch blast, +4 ranged touch, 1d6+1 dmg)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2007)

Thelso moves up behind the badger and within reach of Weylan and NR4ZN. He readies to magically heal either of his companions should they fall.

Inamar backs up a bit, not liking the rat-man being so close, and scoots sideways to make sure she has a shot.

He's devilishly fast, but eventually...one of these days...she figures she'll hit him by sheer chance. Besides, flanked as he is, he had to have some distractions now...

Her strange tattoos flare again with power as she rains another blast on him! This time her bolt is timed just right and he is not able to tumble out of its path. The bolt slows as if hitting water and there is a hissing sound, but Inamar's magic overcomes his supernatural defenses and the bolt burns into his side, drawing a hiss of anger and pain from the rat-man. His whiskered faces turns to Inamar and he screeches "Primeiramente o cão do listra, então você, bruxa."

Weylan [sblock]First the stripe dog, then you, witch.[/sblock]

The badger lashes out at the rat-man in a frenzy but the rat man gives off a high pitched cackle as he leaps and dances around the snarling beast's assaults.

Now that a path has been cleared, Weylan leaves the last rat to the badger and rolls around behind the dagger-wielder, pinning him between himself and the large zoder. Weylan says "Nós _salvá_-lo-emos. Você e seus filhos não são poderosos bastante impedi-lo." Weylan then lashes out with his mindblade at the out-maneuvered ratling. Its speed and keen reflexes kick in however as it leaps over the slashing psionic blade. 



Initiative
NR4ZN 12
Dagger rat 22
Evil rat 22
Thelso 21
Inamar 21
Snarl 13
Weylan 12


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2007)

Rats continue to swarm in the pit, their multitudinous squeaking cries grating upon your ears.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 6, 2007)

NR4ZN's arm seizes violently for a moment. But the zoder continues to swat at the elusive rat hybrid, trying to lay a metallic hand on the creature. It attempts to speak but anything intelligible is drowned out in feedback.


----------



## chakken98 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thelso postioned behind his compainions continues to hold his action should his healing powers be needed.  But should anything come his way he will lash out with his bite.

(I'm back    I posted in OOC as well)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2007)

NR4ZN's arm seizes violently for a moment. But the zoder continues to swat at the elusive rat hybrid, trying to lay a metallic hand on the creature. The nimble rat-man continues to evade the large zoder's grasping appendage however. NR4ZN attempts to speak but anything intelligible is drowned out in feedback.

The rat man then moves over to the opening Weylan's movement created and flanks the badger, slashing with his white-stone blade as he goes. The frenzied badger lifts a clawed paw in defense but this seems to be what the rat-man planned, and the crunch of shattering bones can be heard as the blade cuts deep into the limb's joint, doing severe damage that crumples the limb. As the badger falls, the rat man dives in on the exposed throat and clamps down and pulls away, tearing out a large chunk of flesh in a spray of blood.

The frenzied badger's flesh is thick there however and in its frenzy it continues to fight off unconsciousness.

Thelso delayed until he saw a need for healing of his companions or an enemy stepped into the threatened range of his bite. The dover's jaws snap at the rat-man but the thing is too quick for him.

The rat man turns its bloody visage to Thelso, spits out the gobbet of badger flesh, and says "Cão afastado, eu quero a bruxa. Mas a estada aqui e eu somos felizes atravessar primeiramente você."

Weylan [sblock]Out of the way dog, I want the witch. But stay here and I am happy to go through you first.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 8, 2007)

The big rat pounces on the crippled badger and tries to gnaw on its flesh, but the badger seems supernaturally tough and the rat is not able to pierce its flesh for the moment.

Initiative

Inamar 21
Snarl 13
Weylan 12
NR4ZN 12
Dagger rat 22
Evil rat 22
Thelso 21


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2007)

More than a little concerned now about the rat thing getting her, Inamar backs up along the passage, though not so far she can't see or have an open line of fire.

A cascade of blue-violet light streaks from her hand towards the big rat, as she tries to deny the ratman his tactical advantage.

(Backing up 30' to keep PBS bonuses on the rat (not ratman), and shooting rat (ditto).)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2007)

More than a little concerned now about the rat thing getting her, Inamar backs up along the passage, though not so far she can't see or have an open line of fire.

A cascade of blue-violet light streaks from her hand towards the big rat, as she tries to deny the ratman his tactical advantage.

Unfortunately her string of bad luck continues and the bolt flies into the cavern wall.

The badger's efforts fare no better. It gamely slashes at the rat-man with its uninjured forelimb, but it collapses as soon as it places any weight on its other, shattered, forelimb. Its snarl turns into a frustrated whimper of pain.

Initiative

Weylan 12
NR4ZN 12
Dagger rat 22
Evil rat 22
Thelso 21
Inamar 21
Snarl 13


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 9, 2007)

Attempting to coordinate its attack with Weylan, NR4ZN makes another sweeping grab for the dagger wielding rat. One arm comes in at the mirror opposite vector from that of the psychic warrior, while the other arm is angled reactively to limit the rat's escape options.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 9, 2007)

Trying to keep it's attention away from Inamar, Weylan once again stabs at the rat-man.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2007)

Trying to keep it's attention away from Inamar, Weylan moves to follow and once again stabs at the rat-man. Flanking with Thelso, his blade hits the small creature but bounces off its hide, inflicting no damage.

Attempting to coordinate its attack with Weylan, NR4ZN makes another sweeping grab over the wounded badger for the dagger wielding rat. One arm comes in at the mirror opposite vector from that of the psychic warrior, while the other arm is angled reactively to limit the rat's escape options. 

The rat man moves like lightning however and ducks under the zoder's arms, closing with the badger. His blade lashes out glancing off the badger's skull, but then the rat-man's sharp teeth find the gushing wound in the badger's neck and slash deep. There is a spray of blood and the badger slumps unmoving, its snarl cut off. The rat man turns its bloody face to Thelso and spits out a chunk of badger flesh, revealing a bloody muzzle as he springs to the dover's side, one step closer to Inamar and away from Weylan. He glances over his shoulder to face the last big rat and lets out a high pitched squealing. The big rat moves over to harry Weylan and set up for a flanking position if he follows the rat-man. The rat is quick and lands a bite, but Weylan's armor holds strong and prevents injury to him.

Initiative

Thelso 21
Inamar 21
Weylan 12
NR4ZN 12
Dagger rat 22
Evil rat 22


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 11, 2007)

Hoping it won't take long, Weylan chooses to deal with the new threat first, slashing at the big rat that just moved into range.

OOC: If he hits the rat and it goes down, 5' step back to the Rat Man.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

Inamar curses under her breath and aims another blast of magic at the quick moving rat. The humanoid rat seemed a lot more dangerous when it could take advantage of that thing's distraction. Take it away, and maybe...just maybe...they'd have a chance.

"Die die die die ratty rat!"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 12, 2007)

Inamar curses under her breath and aims another blast of magic at the quick moving rat. The humanoid rat seemed a lot more dangerous when it could take advantage of that thing's distraction. Take it away, and maybe...just maybe...they'd have a chance. "Die die die die ratty rat!" she screams but the gods are not with her this day as her blast flies wide splashing into the chamber wall.

Hoping it won't take long, Weylan chooses to deal with the new threat first, slashing at the big rat that just moved into range. Luck is partially with him and he catches the rat, ripping a wound in its side but not dropping the small fiend.

Initiative

Thelso 21
Inamar 21 (action taken)
Weylan 12 (action taken)
NR4ZN 12
Dagger rat 22
Evil rat 22


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 13, 2007)

Reaching past Thelso, NR4ZN continues to grab for the rat-man. The zoder's arms sweep from right to left in the, probably vain, hope of keeping the incredibly fast creature away from Inamar.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2007)

*Gotcha!*

Reaching past Thelso, NR4ZN continues to grab for the rat-man. The zoder's arms sweep from right to left in the, probably vain, hope of keeping the incredibly fast creature away from Inamar.

Thelso bares his teeth and makes a lunge to clamp his fangs down on the rat man who laughs and leaps nimbly back . . . right into the zoder's sweeping arm! Both are surprised but recover quickly. The zoder clamps his metal hand down firmly as the rat man bites him, but with the sharp teeth cannot pierce the metal plating on the zoder's hand. The rat man struggles but the smoking zoder is able to secure his grip firmly on rat man's arm. The zoder increases the pressure, but the rat-man is resistant to the crushing damage. He lets out a squeal as he struggles ineffectually to escape the zoder's grasp.

The large rat hisses and counterattacks Weylan viciously, piercing the psionic shield and drawing blood with its.

Weylan takes 2hp from the slavering bite.

Thelso 21
Inamar 21 
Weylan 12 
NR4ZN 12 (grappling)
Dagger rat 22 (grappled)
Evil rat 22


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 15, 2007)

*Weylan, 12/16hp [10/16rp], 3/5pp*

Suprised that the rat got past his force screen, Weylan stabs back at the rat again, hoping NR can keep hold of the rat-man while he deals with his last ally.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2007)

"Yes!" Inamar exults. "You got him!"

She aims another blast at the evil rat; almost carelessly winging the angry boil of magic at it now.

"Now you can carry him to that pool that ate Thelso's spear! Drop him in there!"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2007)

"Yes!" Inamar exults. "You got him!"

She aims another blast at the evil rat; almost carelessly winging the angry boil of magic at it now.

"Now you can carry him to that pool that ate Thelso's spear! Drop him in there!"

Her distraction and carelessness show as the bolt flies over to where the rat's chest would be, if it were the size of a full grown standing man. 

Suprised that the rat got past his force screen, Weylan stabs back at the rat again, hoping NR can keep hold of the rat-man while he deals with his last ally. The rat dances back hissing as the psionic blade lashes out and the two continue their fight.

Thelso 21
Inamar 21 (action taken)
Weylan 12 (action taken)
NR4ZN 12 (grappling)
Dagger rat 22 (grappled)
Evil rat 22


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 16, 2007)

NR4ZN sinks its armored metallic fingers into the magic rat's shoulder opposite the captured arm. The robot nods in acknowledgement of Inamar's command, belching more indecipherable feedback. But rather than attempting to drag its opponent, the zoder attempts to wrench the rat-man's grabbed arm behind its back.

OOC: Attempt to pin. Also can NR4ZN gauge how likely the rat is to slip free of its grasp?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2007)

*3, 2, 1, Pin!*

Thelso bites down on the rat man, which proves an easy target while held close in the warzoder's arms. But the rat-thing's skin proves supernaturally tough and Thelso cannot pierce the flesh to do any damage.

NR4ZN sinks its armored metallic fingers into the magic rat's shoulder opposite the captured arm. The robot nods in acknowledgement of Inamar's command, belching more indecipherable feedback. But rather than attempting to drag its opponent, the zoder wrenches the rat-man's grabbed arm behind its back.

The rat-man twists ferociously and almost slips out of the arm lock, but NR4ZN is able to maintain the pin for the moment. It squeals loudly and angrily at the warzoder who has the upper hand for the moment.

The big foul looking rat snaps at Weylan but they continue their sparring as he dodges out of the thing's biting range.

Thelso bites down again on the pinned rat man's vulnerable looking flesh, but again fails to pierce the supernaturally resistant flesh and inflicts no damage whatsoever.

Inamar 21 
Weylan 12 
NR4ZN 12 (grappling)
Dagger rat 22 (pinned)
Evil rat 22
Thelso 21


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Inamar curses and releases another blast at the rat, this time at least trying to aim more carefully.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2007)

Inamar curses and releases another blast at the rat, this time at least trying to aim more carefully. Her efforts are rewarded as the bolt flies true, striking the big rat. The bolt is slowed again as if meeting the resistance of water, but it is not stopped before it burns into the rat, knocking it unconscious.


Weylan 12 
NR4ZN 12 (grappling)
Dagger rat 22 (pinned)
Evil rat 22
Thelso 21
Inamar 21


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 19, 2007)

Seeing that NR has been able to keep hold of the rat-man, Weylan continues facing down the last rat, driving at him with a low slash.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2007)

Seeing that NR has been able to keep hold of the rat-man, Weylan continues facing down the last rat, driving at him with a low slash. The psionic blade finishes off the large rat.

NR4ZN 12 (grappling)
Dagger rat 22 (pinned)
Evil rat 22
Thelso 21
Inamar 21
Weylan 12


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 19, 2007)

Struggling to keep its hold on the squirming anthropomorphic rat, NR4ZN backs down the hallway towards the previous chamber. As it moves, the zoder jerks its head in a curious fashion. But it is not entirely clear whether this is a cue for Inamar to blast the creature or just a robotic tick.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2007)

Struggling to keep its hold on the squirming anthropomorphic rat, NR4ZN backs down the hallway towards the previous chamber. As it moves, the zoder jerks its head in a curious fashion. But it is not entirely clear whether this is a cue for Inamar to blast the creature or just a robotic tick.

The rat-man thrashes ferociously and slips out of the muddy warzoder's armlock, though still held in its metallic grasp.

Thelso 21
Inamar 21
Weylan 12
NR4ZN 12 (grappling)
Dagger rat 22 (grappled)


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 21, 2007)

As NR4ZN tries to regain its vise grip on the struggling rat, the robot it speaks in a tinny voice picted to reduce the amount of feedback. "_Wait ... ra- ... -old still._"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

Thelso again bites down on the rat to no effect, "I can't pierce its flesh!" he exclaims.

As NR4ZN tries to regain its vise grip on the struggling rat, the robot speaks in a tinny voice picted to reduce the amount of feedback. "_Wait ... ra- ... -old still._" The warzoder twists and again flips the small rat-thing into an armlock. The rat-thing squirms and twists but the armlock holds for now.

Inamar 21
Weylan 12
NR4ZN 12 (grappling) (action taken)
Dagger rat 22 (pinned) (action taken)
Thelso 21


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 22, 2007)

Moving up alongside the zoder, Weylan stabs at the rat.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

Moving up alongside the zoder, Weylan stabs the rat. Being pinned the rat makes an easy target, but Weylan's mindblade does not pierce the supernaturally resistant flesh. The rat man titters from his position and gibbers. "Eu sou invencível, mortais! Você não tem mágica lua pedra e não pode me magoou. Vou sair deste coisa e lágrima você distante. Ouça - me! Gannu sangue dele será emblemática sobre os seus ossos digo!" 

Weylan [sblock]"I am invincible, mortal! You have no magical moon stone and cannot hurt me. I will escape from this thing and tear you apart. Hear me! Blood whisker Gannu will gnaw on your bones I say!"[/sblock]

Inamar 21
Weylan 12 (action taken)
NR4ZN 12 (grappling) (action taken)
Dagger rat 22 (pinned) (action taken)
Thelso 21


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 22, 2007)

As his mindblade slides off the rat's hide, Weylan translates a bit for his companions; "He's saying something about needing a magical moonstone to harm him.  Anyone know what he's talking about?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

"Thelso, can you heal NZ?" Inamar wants to know.

She steps closer, so as not to hit the zoder, and locks eyes with the rat monster. The mystical symbols drifting under her skin flare bright blue for a moment.

"-I- don't need any magical moonstone to hurt you," she growls, lifting a hand. Blue-violet arcs of energy crackle up her arm and spark between her outstretched fingers...but she holds off, afraid she'll hit NZ and damage him even worse.

To Weylan she finally replies, "I've never heard of magical moonstone. There's a gem called a moonstone, but who knows what a 'moon stone' is in his crazy language. Of course..."

Inamar thinks for a moment, then brightens.

"That knife! The one he's got! It's made of stone, right?" 

She bends over a bit, trying to catch a glimpse of the rat's weapon under NZ's arm.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

As the rat-man twists and squirms Inamar gets a view of the rat-man's blade as it flashes poast. His dagger is made of a silvery white stone.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2007)

"Get his knife!" Inamar shouts, pointing.

"That's gotta be it! Make him drop it!"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Thelso, can you heal NZ?" Inamar wants to know.




"I have only one curing magic left. I could use it on him but I've been saving it in case any of us fell in combat."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2007)

Thelso jumps into the fray and grabs onto the rat-man's arm, moving into position to attempt to wrest away the dagger.

Inamar 21
Weylan 12 
NR4ZN 12 (grappling) 
Dagger rat 22 (pinned) 
Thelso 21 (grappling)


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 30, 2007)

Heeding Inamar's call, Weylan attempts to disarm the rat-man to use his own knife against him.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2007)

Weylan stabs in with his mindblade but fails to hook the little rat-man's stone knife.

NR4ZN 12 (grappling) 
Dagger rat 22 (pinned) 
Thelso 21 (grappling)
Inamar 21
Weylan 12


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2007)

Inamar stands with energy still cracking and sparking around her fingertips...ready to blast the ratmonster should it succeed in slipping free of NR's grip!

(Readying action to fire if ratmonster breaks pin)


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 31, 2007)

Still forcing the rat-man's forearm behind his head, NR4ZN's own head turns, owl-like, directly to Inamar. "Go ahe.... [feedback] ... n't move."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 31, 2007)

The rat man twists savagely and though NR4ZN clamps down in reaction the small slippery rodent manages to free its arm from the zoder's grasp and slam his little body against Thelsoand NR4ZN. Inamar fires off her crackling energy at the little rat-man. Amazingly the bolt flies among the much larger bodies to strike the rat creature. It slows when it nears him and gives off a hiss as if it were a fire heated red-hot bolt striking water, but continues on to burn into him, eliciting a howl from the creature.

Thelso jumps onto the creature and grabs its hand pinning it again.

Weylan 12
NR4ZN 12 (grappling) 
Inamar 22
Dagger rat 22 (pinned) 
Thelso 21 (grappling)


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 31, 2007)

Weylan stabs in toward the rat-man again, still attempting to disarm him.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2007)

Weylan's mindblide stabs in and catches the handle of the silvery whitish small knife, knocking it from the rat-man's grasp!

NR4ZN 12 (grappling) 
Inamar 22
Dagger rat 22 (pinned) 
Thelso 21 (grappling)
Weylan 12


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2007)

Inamar dives onto the knife with a yelp of triumph, then lifts it up to show the rat.

"Lets see if THIS is what you were talking about."

She twirls the dagger around in her hand, then stabs downward at the pinned rat-monster!

(+0 to hit! Go go natural 20! )


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 2, 2007)

With the rat-man finally deprived of his dagger, NR4ZN shifts its focus in the grapple. It attempts to get one of its heavy arms around the creature's neck in a headlock.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2007)

The small blade does not fit her hand and she has little skill with weapons but with NR4ZN and Thelso pinning the squirming, slippery rat man and holding him immobile, Inamar finds him an easy target. The stone blade slices through his skin like paper and he squeals in pain as blood begins to flow "Ieee! Não! Não! Permitam - me ir droga você. Deixem - me ir!" 

Weylan [sblock]"Ieee! No! Don't! Let me go damn you. Let me go!"[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 5, 2007)

Weylan stabs in at the rat again, hoping to keep it from wriggling free of NR's grasp.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2007)

"Weylan wait," Inamar says. She hands him the magic knife.

"Use this. I can hurt him without it."

(not sure if this is a move action or what... )


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2007)

Weylan stabs at the beast, easily striking it with his mindblade while it is pinned immobile by the others. However the rat-man's hide is supernaturally tough and Weylan's mindblade does not seeem able to penetrate it enough to damage the creature.


The rat-man squirms but the zoder and Thelso are able to hold on and keep him relatively immobile.

Inamar offers Weylan the now bloody small stone blade.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 6, 2007)

Unwilling to release his mindblade and leave himself in the dark, Weylan takes the stone blade from Inamar with his left hand.

Seeing that NR and Thelso have him well in hand, he has an idea.

"Let's see if he'll be a little more willing to cooperate now that we've got the upper hand"

Holding the stone knife ready, clearly ready to stab the rat-man again, Weylan speaks in his language, 

[Goblin]
"Cease your struggles.  Your sons are slain and we have your moonstone knife.  If you wish to see another sunset you will answer our questions and stop interfering with our mission."
[/Goblin]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2007)

The rat man continues to squirm and shrieks "Não! Não libertação da planta demónio! Sem o capitão do fogo só eu mandasse contidos. Você tolos ele vai matar a todos nós!" 

Weylan
[sblock]"No! Do not release the plant demon! Without the master's fire only I keep him contained. You fools he will kill us all!"[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 7, 2007)

[Goblin]
"What is this plant demon you mention?  We are here seeking a dover druid."
[/Goblin]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2007)

He screeches in apparent disbelief and outrage "Os cães? Você procuram cães? Miseráveis gigante parentes, o seu cão é o único aqui. I guarda um perigoso planta demónio para dominar Osso Pernas. Se você é livre, ele irá matar todos que pode. Então comandante Osso Pernas vão caçar você estabelece que você deve escapar o demónio e você vai morrer pelo fogo dragão.."

Weylan [sblock]"The dogs? You seek dogs? Wretched giant kin, yours is the only dog here. I guard a dangerous plant demon for master Bone Shins. If you free it, it will kill everyone it can. Then master Bone Shins will hunt you down should you escape the demon and you will die by dragon fire."[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2007)

"Don't talk to it," Inamar complains. "Kill it!"

Then she immediately belays that by asking, "What's it saying? What are you saying?!"


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 7, 2007)

"He says he's here to guard a plant demon and keep it from escaping."

[Goblin]
"Where did this plant-demon come from?  And what became of the one who lived in the hut above the tunnels?"
[/Goblin]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 8, 2007)

It continues to gibber back to Weylan "Foi o demónio. Você enganar não interfiram com o comandante da funciona! Seu dragão fogo irá scorch você a sua alma. Ele venceu o demónio, valorizadas seu tempo perdido prêmio, e fixar - me que guarda o demónio porque ele subir novamente."

Weylan [sblock]"It was the demon. You fool do not interfere with the master's works! His dragon fire will scorch you to your soul. He defeated the demon, reclaimed his long lost prize, and set me to guard the demon lest it rise again."[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

"Plant...demon?" Inamar repeats, frowning. She looks around...then spies the badger lying, apparently dead, on the ground. With a dismayed squeak she runs over to it to see if it's still alive, and save it if she can.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 8, 2007)

[Goblin]
"Why has your master tasked you with guarding this demon?  What would happen were he loosed?  What prize did your master claim from him?
[/Goblin]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2007)

Angry and prideful words pour out of the rat-man as it continues to struggle ineffectually "O capitão derrotou o demónio, mas por enquanto ele não pode ser morto, apenas continha. Gannu são fortes, abençoada pelo rato. Bone pernas tem confiança no Gannu pois comprometeram - se a ele e eu próprio provado contra o demónio do bestas. Ele me deu força para resistir o demónio e seus asseclas. Deixem - me ir e begone! A fábrica vai matar ele deveria ser libertado. No cão sujo, que é um demónio! Ele pensou em si escondido e protegido mas o capitão sabia como encontrar e recuperar seu roubados céu magia prêmio."

Weylan
[sblock]"The master defeated the demon but for now it can not be killed, only contained. Gannu are strong, blessed by rat. Bone shins has trust in the Gannu since we pledged to him and I proved myself against the demon's beasts. He gave me power to resist the demon and its minions. Let me go and begone! The plant will kill should it be released. No filthy dog, it is a demon! It thought itself hidden and protected but the master knew how to find and reclaim his stolen heaven magic prize."[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2007)

(any word on badgeritis?)

Inamar looks over, surprised at the chattering.

"That was a mouthful, whatever it was. What's it saying now?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2007)

Inamar rushes over to inspect the badger. The tear in the badger's neck where the rat-man's teeth tore out a chunk of flesh looks horrific even though the blood has stopped spraying. The blood is pooling around the badger, mostly near the neck wound but a little from its other wounds. The badger does not appear to be breathing or moving at all, its eyes do not react to any of Inamar's movements.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

"Gah! He killed my badger!"

Inamar stands up, eyes flashing with fury and blue light surging out of the moving markings on her skin.

"Enough talking! Cut his throat, Weylan!"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

The rat-man continues to struggle, the badger's blood dripping from his fangs and lips. He manages to slip out of the arm lock again but is still caught in a grapple with NR4ZN and Thelso.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 13, 2007)

As he slips NR's grip, Weylan strikes with the stone knife, unwilling to take the chance of the rat-man escaping.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

Weylan strikes with the small knife and the blade drives into the creature's neck. It gives a keening death knell that grates upon your bones as he thrashes around spraying blood, then slumps in the grip of the dover and warzoder.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2007)

Weylan shakes his head, regretting the necessity of killing the rat-man just as they were starting to get some useful information out of him.

"We need to be careful as we continue our search for the druid.  While he was likely misled to some degree, the ratling was quite insistent that there is some sort of plant-demon down here that needs to be contained."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

"Pfeh," Inamar says, glaring at the rat's body.

"The druid probably just did something with plants or conjured something planty and mean up."

She glances at the rat pit warily, half expecting the rats in it to come at them in a swarm to avenge their master's death.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2007)

*Oh no.*

As the rat-thing's body ceases its twitching Inamar's intuition proves prescient. The cacophony of the swarming rats dies down for a moment then erupts in a great squeaking squealing roar as a wave of hundreds of rats scramble out of the pit and head straight towards the party in a madly!

They swarm over the party in a mass inflicting numerous small cuts and nips as they go. Weylan is able to get off a strike before they swarm over him . . . but Inamar is not armed and Thelso and NR4ZN are still holding the rat thing lest it recover. The swarm of hundreds of verminous bodies crawling over you is too much and those made of living flesh are diablingly sickened by the experience. 

Inamar's last view of the pit is of the rope that dipped down into the swarm thrashing back in forth.

NR4ZN's zoder body however proves sovereign against both the tiny nips and the nausea inducing feeling of the crawling bodies.

ooc Weylan, Inamar and Thelso each are nauseated, limited to single move actions. All members of the party took 2 damage (NR4ZN's DR absorbed it) and start the round in the swarm.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2007)

With a hoarse scream, Inamar scrambles madly for the edge of the tide of rats, trying desperately to get out from among them!

(I believe you can only take a move action when Nauseated, so I'll try to get out of the swarm with mine. )


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 15, 2007)

Overwhelmed by the rats, Weylan takes the shortest available path to the outside of the swarm.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 16, 2007)

Still unwilling to let go of the rat-man, lest he be faking or merely unconscious, NR4ZN keeps a vice-like grip of the creature's neck. Stomping through the swarm, the robot gruesomely uses the limb body of its foe to sweep a path for the others to more easily escape the rats.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2007)

The party moves to the nearest side attempting to get out of the way of the crawling swarm by the shortest distance. Inamar, Weylan, and Thelso are doubled over and wretching as the hundreds of vermin crawl and scarbble over them, sharp teeth nipping and filthy claws lightly scratching. Thelso drops his grip from the rat body as NR4ZN chokes up and uses the supernatural rat's body as a bludgeon to attempt to clear a path for his comrades, crushing a number of rats as he goes.

You emerge from the edge to draw a clean breath (those who breathe) but the swarm shifts and swirls back to surround and engulf the party again, thickest over NR4ZN as they climb up his metallic form to get to the rat-thing's body. Several latch onto the body with their teeth and dig in. The high pitched squealing is almost maddening. The rats do not seem to be attempting to climb up the other party members, mostly swarming around their legs.

The swarm inflicts more wounds and Thelso looks pale and weak from blood loss, but still partially standing, if barely. 

NR4ZN can feel claws occasionally rooting in the gashes opened by the rat-thing, but nothing critical has been affected so far by the little rats.

Inamar continues to be sickened by the overwhelming crawling horde but Weylan and Thelso master their revulsion and heaving stomachs for the moment.

ooc again everybody takes 2 damage, NR4ZN's DR applies. Inamar is nauseated again, Weylan is not.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

Still panicking and overcome with horror and sickness, Inamar can only try desperately to get somewhere the rats aren't...she heads for the edge of the swarm...perhaps even trying to get up on top of a ledge or table or something, still screaming and gibbering in revulsion and terror.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2007)

Thelso stumbles but tries to move away as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

(meep? Thanksgiving pauseatorium?)


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 27, 2007)

*Weylan, 8/16hp [10/16rp], 3/5pp*

Weylan makes a sweeping strike with his mindblade before diving for the opposite edge of the swarm, trying to prevent them from being able to engulf everyone at once.

OOC: Attack then move clear of the swarm away from Inamar.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 28, 2007)

NR4ZN continues stomping amidst the swarm. Using its great reach, the robot makes another wild circular sweep with the body it still holds, in an attempt to discourage the rats from going to either side.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2007)

Inamar and Thelso stumble out of the swarm of rats, nauseated and disabled by the experience. Weylan stabs with his mindblade, skewering a few rats then ducks out himself on the opposite side so that not all can be overcome by the swarm if it shifts position.

The swarm seems to be content massing over NR4ZN and the corpse, two are even gnawing on the rat-thing's face. NR4ZN stomps and sweeps the body around and killing many rats swarming over him.

The swarm masses around the warzoder for another space, then there is a high pitched keening from the rats atop the rat thing and the mass of rats seems to break up, flowing over the warzoder, moving past him and fleeing up the tunnel towards the pool chamber and the mud maze beyond.


ooc the swarm did 4 more damage, absorbed by NR4ZN then moved on.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

(mew...did Inamar take that damage too? I need to double check her damage count when I get home...)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2007)

Inamar, almost sobbing with relief, half slumps against the slick, muddy wall of the tunnel, holding her hands to her mouth and shivering violently.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 30, 2007)

Weylan takes a look down the other tunnel, wondering what spooked the rats.

"Inamar, are you all right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2007)

Hands still shaking a bit, Inamar moves to brush herself off, a pair of tears just barely streaking the sides of her cheeks. She furiously wipes them away.

"I _hate_ rats," she spits fervantly in answer to Weylan's question.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 30, 2007)

"Can't say as I blame you.  Thelso?  NR?  Are you ok as well?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2007)

Thelso grunts in return, looking haggard and blood still leaks from several of the gashes on his legs.

The tunnel the rats fled down appears to be the only one leading out of the chamber. As Weylan looks back the opposite direction from whence the rats fled his eyes are drawn to the pit in the back of the chamber. The rope that stuck out of the pit is jerking and thrashing every couple of seconds now.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Inamar tries casting a spell, covering her wounds with her hands...and swears when there's only a tiny flash of energy, insufficient to the task.

"I can't heal anymore! There's not enough magic in me to make it work!"

She looks at Weylan again, and sees him looking at something else.

"What is it?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 2, 2007)

Only now does NR4ZN drop the corpse of the ruined rat-man. "... gency repair sys .... check first."

The robot then peers into the pit while keeping its distance as much as possible.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 3, 2007)

NR4ZN approaches the edge of pit and brings his visored optical units to bear while keeping as much distance as he can. The rope hangs down and seems to be entwined and wrapped around a large knotted mass of roots and thorny vine. A long wooden staff sticks out of the mass and a tattered and singed green cloak is caught amongst its twistings. The vines and roots are moving and writhing. What look like gnaw marks all over it are filling with sap and closing as long thorns seem to be growing along the vines.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 3, 2007)

Weylan moves up beside NR at the edge of the pit.  Seeing the squirming mass below he takes a defensive stance, ready to strike if it attacks.  "That must be the plant demon the rat-man was shouting about.  Looks like it ate the druid we're looking for."


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 3, 2007)

"Possib ... ore to it. [long squawk] wait. Init ... gency repair ..." NR4ZN seems to settle in place. It keeps an eye on the thorny mass below but becomes motionless.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2007)

Inamar stares down, then at Weylan...and impossibly, giggles.

She backs away, covering her mouth, then finally blurts, "Oh Weylan... It IS the druid. Remember what the king said? He went through some ritual to turn into a plant and keep coming back from the dead."

With that Inamar looks over at Thelso. "Do you still have the amulet? We should show it to him so he knows we're friends and doesn't kill us. Those thorns look really painful."


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 3, 2007)

Weylan steps back a moment, confusion evident upon his face.  "Huh?  Oh, yeah, that's right.  I just didn't expect him to look like _that_.  I would've thought he'd be a tree or something instead of a briar patch."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Inamar stares down, then at Weylan...and impossibly, giggles.
> 
> She backs away, covering her mouth, then finally blurts, "Oh Weylan... It IS the druid. Remember what the king said? He went through some ritual to turn into a plant and keep coming back from the dead."
> 
> With that Inamar looks over at Thelso. "Do you still have the amulet? We should show it to him so he knows we're friends and doesn't kill us. Those thorns look really painful."




Thelso clutches at his side where numerous small cuts still bleed. Distractedly he looks up at Inamar's question. "What, oh." he paws at his chest for a moment where the amulet hung before then says "No, that's right, I gave it to Weylan before he went scouting down that side passage. I'm . . . going to sit down here for a minute." and sits down next to the crates.

Down in the pit the knotty mass starts to sprout green buds and stretch out less as a ball and more as a vaguely humanoid figure. The rope seems to bind its limbs down and together and even be woven into its structure.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2007)

Seeing the odd bramble begin to unfurl, Weylan holds out the amulet and, somewhat nervously, calls down into the pit, "Hallo down there!  We come on behalf Zallon at the behest of King Alagor seeking the Guardian Bloodthorn to learn what has become of him.  If you are he, make yourself known."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2007)

Inamar just peers down in a sort of distasteful fascination as a human shape starts to emerge from the twisting vines.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2007)

Several of the ivy-like vines twist into the shape of a humanoid head. A pair of the unwrapping leaves slide aside and reveal eye-like structures at the base of cavities formed by the twisting vines. The texture and color of the eyes look off though, as if they were perhaps leaves or flower petals coated in a sappy dew. The tattered cloak hangs around the neck vines. (see attached word document with picture)

The eyes turn to face Weylan with his outstretched amulet and focus on him for a moment before scanning past him to take in the rest of the party. The mouth of the vine face parts and it gives voice to sounds reminiscent of wind rustling through branches and leaves. These turn into words you do not understand, then into the barking and growling of the dover speech though with a rushing quality you have never heard before "I am the Guardian Bloodthorne. Where is Zallon? If you come on his behalf I have need of your aid.""


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "I am the Guardian Bloodthorne. Where is Zallon? If you come on his behalf I have need of your aid.""




"Zallon was unable to make the trip himself and asked us to come in his stead; he remains with the king of the Dover."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

"So...uh..." Inamar looks around the cavern.

"Let me guess. The rats stole your evil artifact thing?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2007)

The plant face looks concerned. "I will tell you of the calamity that has occurred so that you can relate it to Zallon, but I need you to haul me up and cut me free. Their leader has left a binding upon me." Before your eyes the thorns retract into the vines.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

Inamar tugs experimentally on the rope and grunts.

"Little help over here?" she calls to Weylan.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 6, 2007)

With his hands still full, and not wanting to release his mindblade (it being the only source of light he can see by); Weylan instead defers to the large 'zoder.

"This looks more like your department NR, would you be so kind as to haul the druid out of the hole?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 6, 2007)

"Yes, mil ... [short burst of static]" Overcoming a mild series of arm twitches NR4ZN attempts to haul Bloodthorne out of the pit.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 11, 2007)

The plant creature is quite light for his full humanoid size and you are able to haul him up easily.

"Thank you. Be cautious as you unbind me. The intruder placed a crystalline object within my chest that is suppressing most of my druidic magic. I do not believe it is dangerous except to most things of magic however. Please cut away the vines it is attached to and withdraw it from my person. I will be able to regrow the vines even though they are at my core and the crystal has partially suppressed my recuperative abilities."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2007)

Inamar peers at the viney druid's chest curiously, and calls, "Weylan? Maybe you should do this. You can use those magic swords of yours and not risk the rat demon's knife."


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 11, 2007)

Tucking the rat's knife into his belt, Weylan takes a step closer to the druid to examine the crystal embedded in his chest.

"Hmm, do you know if the crystal would be capable of suppressing psionic energy as well?  If so, my blade may be of little use cutting it free."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2007)

"Oh...how would he know that?" Inamar demands. "Just try it and see!"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 11, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Tucking the rat's knife into his belt, Weylan takes a step closer to the druid to examine the crystal embedded in his chest.
> 
> "Hmm, do you know if the crystal would be capable of suppressing psionic energy as well?  If so, my blade may be of little use cutting it free."




The druid answers "I do not, it is a form of magic I am unfamiliar with." 

Peering closer there is a slight muted glow coming from within the druid's chest. A tiny metallic clamp can be seen around one of the vines.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 11, 2007)

Weylan shrugs, "Well, here's hoping it doesn't."

Guided by the glow and the clamp, Weylan attempts to cut the crystal free.  Hopefully without killing the druid in the process...


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2007)

Weylan has to hack fairly hard and saw at the thick vine repeatedly to cut into it. The druid clenches his "jaw" and does not cry out, but he starts oozing a sticky sap from the wounds as soon as the mindblade starts to cut into him. The mindblade stays manifested however and Weylan keeps at it until he has worked all the way through the first vine which snaps back violently and sends shudders throughout the root/vine system of the druid.

The druid says slowly "Now above the clamp. Or if you can force it off the end of the stump."


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 13, 2007)

Figuring his mindblade will do more harm than good as a prybar, he continue slicing with it, trying to cut the clamp free.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 14, 2007)

Weylan continues to slice at the vine as it oozes sap and the druid remains stoic. The mindblade eventually cuts through and the stump with the clamp on it drops inside of the knot of vines and roots as a large amount of sap pours fourth from the severed vine end. "Uh." he seems to breathe for minute then says "Thank you."

The vines and roots writhe and twist forming into more and more of a humanoid semblance with limbs, articulated hands, and upright posture becoming apparent. The druid stands and with one hand reaches within his chest. "This is where I stored the Eye of Night until the raiders pierced this sanctum and their leader stripped it from my body. He replaced it with this shackling gem. How much did Zallon tell you?"  From within his chest cavity the druid pulls forth a hexagonal crystal that glows slightly.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

"Ugh!" Inamar says, horrified but fascinated by the grisly process. "That is _disgusting_. Does it hurt? It looks like it must HURT. Is that the thing? Can I hold it?"

She holds out her hands expectantly.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 17, 2007)

The druid hands Inamar the hexagonal crystal. It glows softly. It is bound by pieces of metal that end in clamps which are secured upon a length of what appears to be vine.

As Inamar touches the crystal with the flesh of her hand, her darkvision winks out immediately.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 17, 2007)

Weylan shakes his head; "Zallon told us little save that you guarded an artifact of ancient evil; I don't think he knew himself what is was you kept."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2007)

With fascination, Inamar watches the little blue emblems gliding on her skin dim and vanish where they near the crystal. She blinks in surprise as her vision dims and the black and white afterimage that hovers outside the torchlight of Weylan's psiblades vanishes.

"Hey...this thing cures me or...or..."

She trails off as the skin of her hand starts to whiten, and an unpleasant tingly numbness starts to flow from where the crystal touches out across her hand. With a startled squeak she holds it out to Weylan.

"Take it! It's evil!"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 18, 2007)

The druid reaches out and takes the crystal from Inamar, tossing it onto one of the nearby crates. "Are you all right? Are you a creature of magic or your life actively sustained by magic?" The druid takes Inamar's hand in his own and inspects it, observing the flow of runes and color in her hand. The druid's extremity has the semblance of the form of hands, but its touch is that of woody vine, rough and solid in ways that flesh is not. He brings forth his staff with his other hand and touches it to Inamar's palm. Inamar feels warmth flood into her hand. Color and the runes flow back into her stricken hand as well. Her darkvision slowly returns, and more, she feels she can now see an aura overlayed on her vision, emanating from the staff.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 18, 2007)

"So what can you tell us of the Eye of Night and those who took it from you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

"I...don't know...I didn't think so..." Inamar stammers, dismayed by the question and the implied answer.

She brushes her hand on the staff's aura, latching onto something...anything...to distract herself from unpleasant conjecture.

"That's kind of pretty...it wasn't glowing before..."

Inamar trails off as she squints to examine the radiance in more detail. It really WAS pretty, but it was also a lot more complicated than it looked at first. The aura seemed multi-leveled, like shells of light nested inside one another, so close together that they looked like a single thing at first. Each 'layer' swam with tiny patterns...some of which she -recognized-...only to realize with a start that she'd seen them before. On her skin.

Spooked, Inamar jerks her eyes away from the staff and focuses on Weylan instead.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2007)

*The Eye of Night*

The druid nods in response to Weylan's question and begins to explain "In an earlier age of the world, a warband of the wood giants overcame the green dragon Estaraloth. One of the heroes of that band brought a great gem from the dragon's hoard, a large smooth topaz the size of a closed fist, and presented it to their tribe's druid Aran Hieuli as thanks for the healing that had saved him from the ravages of disease as a youth. The druid could tell that it held potent focusing magics but he knew not its purpose and brought it to his Circle for further examination. A hag among the circle, Ventrelle Cadori, was known for her powers of divination and she discerned that the gem was a summoning focus, tied to astromancy and fell realms beyond the stars. It could not be used alone, but combined with the proper other tools a skilled master could use it to draw on various other realms and powers, binding alien energies and fell beings to his will. Depending on the sacrifices performed and the current alignment of heavens at the time it was used different celestial alignments would provide access to different realms, many of them powerful and inimical to all life as we know it. Uncontrolled, such beings could be dangerous individual hazards, while some of the energies could potentially warp or scour all life from Wildwood entirely. Cadori named the gem the Eye of Night.

"The Circle decided the artefact was too dangeous and should be destroyed, but it proved resistant to shattering, lightning strikes, dragon acid, cursing, magical destruction and numerous other methods that were attempted. Cadori determined that it could be destroyed but the specific method was unknown and might require the direct power of a divinity. The Circle therefore decided to safeguard the Eye of Night, lest it fall into the hands of one who might unwittingly unleash disaster upon the Wildwood as they sought to bind personal power to themselves. Knowledge of the Eye of Night was kept a closely guarded secret of the Circle, lest those who lusted after power at any cost would not be tempted to seek it out.

"A fey realm was established, this realm, that was cut off from the vibrant full realm of Wildwood. It required a connection to the Land and could be brought into conjunction by those with a connection into or out of the realm. I was a member of the Circle and volunteered to undergrow the Evergreen Transformation ritual sacrificing much of my druidic power and my old life to become the Bloodthorne Guardian, bound to this realm for ages to come. Once I had done so I accepted the Eye of Night, hid it within my very being, and took up the stewardship of this realm, establishing further wards and defenses should its primary one ever be pierced. As the Bloodthorne Guardian I hold dominion over this fey realm and the natural features and wildlife native to the realm. Over the ages I have maintained contact with the Circle, acting as a teacher for many druids who have come to me to learn, while only the highest members of the Circle, such as your druid Zallon, held the true secret of my guardianship should disaster ever fall and I needed outside help.

"And disaster has fallen with these invaders."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

Inamar listens, frowning with concentration. Near the end she opens her mouth to ask a question, then shuts it. She's still for a moment after the druid's done...then brightens abruptly.

"That's why we had to have that object! Otherwise we wouldn't have gone into the...the fey realm! We would have stayed behind and -never- found it!"

Almost immediately though she shakes her head. "How did the rat monster get in then? And we thought we saw signs that there was another machine man...like NZ...around. And how did the rat...oh right...he said a dragon sent him...but then how did the dragon know about you, and the realm, and the Eye of Night?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Inamar listens, frowning with concentration. Near the end she opens her mouth to ask a question, then shuts it. She's still for a moment after the druid's done...then brightens abruptly.
> 
> "That's why we had to have that object! Otherwise we wouldn't have gone into the...the fey realm! We would have stayed behind and -never- found it!"



"Precisely."


> Almost immediately though she shakes her head. "How did the rat monster get in then? And we thought we saw signs that there was another machine man...like NZ...around. And how did the rat...oh right...he said a dragon sent him...but then how did the dragon know about you, and the realm, and the Eye of Night?"




"These are partially mysteries, though the dead rat-goblin there, he called himself Bloodwhisker Gannu, revealed a little when he had me bound. He would haul me up enough to let me partially heal and discourse with me, mostly to brag of the power of his master and the honor he held in containing me. The limited attacks I could muster without magics, a spray of poisoned thorns, could not pierce his hide to wound or poison him.

We do not know the true origins of the Eye of Night, only that at one point it was in a dragon's hoard. When the raiders first entered the realm I became aware and sent ravens to spy on them and report to me. It was a large band of goblins, many riding worgs, others of rat visage and accompanied by swarms of rats. Fiends walked with them in the vanguard as well. They were led by a thin scaled upright being who had a rod of some sort that spouted intense fire upon his command.

I rerouted the paths through the wilderness and set up ambushes of wild beasts but he avoided them, burning a path straight here. Gannu said his master knew unerringly which way to go to recover his prize."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

Inamar looks pretty impressed at the tale.

"What can we do now? We could barely even hurt that...Gannu thing. If there's more of them, -and- that monster that shoots fire..." she shakes her head.

"I don't know how much help we're going to be."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2007)

"Bloodwhisker mentioned that his band swore to the master and claimed that others would soon follow, led by the Gannus in their moonstone mines. He believed his master would favor his clan.

He was boastful that only moonstone could harm his family and that he kept enough with him so that he would not fear them. In his boasting he did not seem to realize he was anouncing his vulnerabilities. His band had been carrying a trading mission's worth of moonstone when they came upon the master, he demonstrated his power and they agreed to serve him.

His master empowered him somehow with fell protections, what seems a lesser form of what we fear the Eye of Night can further empower when combined with other such tools. With his master's blessing, he said, only magic moonstone such as the blade he wielded could kill him and he no longer needed to fear other Gannus or those armed with moonstone or their moonspeaker's concoctions. He ranted about how if he had gone back he would have killed his father Awrenc and taken control of the clan and their mines, but that the clan would undoubtedly bow in fealty to the master and be his first servants thanks to BloodWhisker's glorious service.

When the master and his horde made their way to me and we fought I had prepared with potent fire wards upon myself, my badger companion, and the various animals I had summoned to combat him. He was able to suppress my ward, though I do not know how, and then burned me while I was vulnerable. While I had placed many druidic battle magics to enhance my animal guardians, they fell to his minions as I writhed in his flames.

I gathered that empowering Bloodwhisker was apparently not a thing lightly done, even when the master had the Eye of Night back in his possession. It was only after he found that I kept regrowing after being burned to the ground and that the gnawing rats Gannu commanded could keep me cut back enough to be perpetually contained that he performed his ritual to empower Bloodwhisker. After performing the ritual with the Eye the master seemed drained. I believe it severely disturbed him that he could not kill me or destroy my druid staff with his fire and he was willing to pay dearly of himself to insure I did not rise against him again.

I have poured my power into this staff over the years, it is a thing of potent living magics that is bound to me. I am bound to this realm however and cannot bring the staff out to confront this master to recover the Eye of Night. I can grant my staff to a champion, however, who is willing to quest and work to recover the Eye of Night and restore it to my guardianship here. It is my living magic, and can grow to work for one I grant it to. Over time it will adapt to attune to the bearer and serve their purposes just as the bearer learns to unlock its powers and perhaps adds their own into it.

You four have done well here on behalf of Zallon. You did overcome this twice cursed Gannu. If you agree to seek out the Eye of Night and return it to me I will make you my champions, and bestow upon one of you my staff. My cloak also holds some protective charms and this too will I grant to my champions, should you accept. Third, the shipment of moonstones lies here as well, you could use it to craft weapons that would be proof against other Gannu should you desire to do so."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

Inamar bites her bottom lip, torn.

_Danger!_ screams her rather burly, well-developed sense of self-preservation.

_LOOT!_ bellows her towering, overweaning desire to own better things, to have security through possession. A desire born of never having much, and always worrying about where more will come from.

Unexpectedly though, there was a third vote...similar to the second, but soft and sibilant. It was new; something awoken perhaps by the strange experimentation of the wizard upon her, or by its effects.

_Power,_ whispers Inamar's ambition. And the scales tip.

 "I'll do it."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2008)

Weylan sits, quitely pensive, as the druid relays his story.

"I too will help.  But I have a few more questions first.  What can you tell us of bloodwhiskers Master and those who served him?  Were they indeed accompanied by another construct such as NR?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Weylan sits, quitely pensive, as the druid relays his story.
> 
> "I too will help.  But I have a few more questions first.  What can you tell us of bloodwhiskers Master and those who served him?  Were they indeed accompanied by another construct such as NR?"




"A slim scaled being, I did not recognize his race, though definitely not one of the lizardfolk. Taller than the goblins. Goblins, worgs, and fiendish creatures served him, though I believe the rats were solely commanded by the Gannu goblins. I believe the fiends were temporary summons he used for his assault and not permanent forces he could call upon. There was no other construct among them that I knew of. Certainly none such as your Ennar. Bloodwhisker believed him to be a being of unstoppable power who would reward his followers, punish those who failed him, and obliterate all who stood in his way."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 4, 2008)

"How will we overcome his master when we find him?  Unprepared as we were his servant was nearly a match for the four of us; and he appeared to be able to penetrate your wards and imprision you.  Without further assistance the Eye may be beyond our reach."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2008)

"We still know little about him, you must find out more and disrupt his plans where you can. Return to me periodically to report what you learn. Given time and more knowledge to work from I can prepare rituals to aid and empower each of you that joins in this endeavor. I will put out a call to others who may join you and add their strength to yours. Druidic champions to add their magic and might to yours. This realm holds strong druidic power that can be harnessed to accomplish great things over time. 

He is powerful. He overcame me. But even in his triumph he could not kill me. That left a thorn in his side of doubt and worry. He was willing to expend of himself using the Eye of Night to empower Bloodwhisker to guard me. Bloodwhisker believed himself and his master unbeatable, but he was blinded by his newfound power. The master seemed drained after his dark ritual. It cost him. If he does so for others he may weaken himself further. Bloodwhisker did not see such costs, only the power gained. 

The Eye is an aid, should he find something else to power such astromancy, he might be able to use more of the dark powers. Even if you cannot destroy him directly, his plans must be disrupted and we must learn more."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Inamar nods as the druid speaks, then says, "So how do we start? What should we do first?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 5, 2008)

With an internal whirring, NR4ZN slowly reanimates after having stood still and silent as a statue for several minutes. It's head turns to regard the druid. "Your physical description sounds like an Ottotowan. But none the masters would cause such destruction. They are scientists and skilled psionicists not killers. It is imperitive to discover the true identity of bloodwhisker's lord."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

"If they've chosen to serve him, tracking Bloodwhisker's tribe seems a good start."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 7, 2008)

The plant druid nods to both NR4ZN and Weylan. "I agree. However, what can you tell me of the ottotowans?"

With the adrenaline of the fight seeping away Weylan feels the stiffness of his neck more acutely again.

"So . . . hot." Thelso utters as he collapses to the ground.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2008)

"Thelso!" Inamar blurts, quickly crouching down by the dover's side.

"What's wrong?" She looks anxiously up at the druid. "Can you help him?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 8, 2008)

Weylan looks from Inmar to Thelso, simultaneously trying to remember what he'd heard about treating sick or wounded dogs and wondering how relevant it'd be to a bipedal humanoid canine from another planet.  Of course, having no real talent for healing anyway it's kind of moot...

Then, turning back to Inamar, "How long will it take you to recover your healing ability?"

Weylan rubs the back of his neck to loosen the stiffness and realizes he should ask the druid to inspect the wound once Thelso has been seen to; usually simple wounds didn't trouble him so...


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2008)

"I'll have to sleep!" Inamar says worriedly. "It comes back slowly...and even then, I don't know if it'll work! He's not really wounded...it's more like poison or illness... Thelso? Tell us what's wrong!"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 8, 2008)

"There is a pool of Elemental Water in one of my other chambers. I have many herbal and fungal decantations there that are useful in healing, if the goblins have not ruined them or fouled the pool." He turns to the party "If you carry him I will lead the way."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 9, 2008)

Weylan nods.  "NR, give me a hand.  You get his shoulders and I'll get his feet."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 10, 2008)

"Yes, my lord." There is a strange tone to the warzoder's reply. Its voice comes through undistorted, but measured in a way that has not been apparent in its earlier conversation. Nevertheless, NR4ZN lifts Thelso by the shoulders carefully, and cradles his head gently while helping to carry him to the other chamber. 

As it carries the fallen Dover, NR4ZN answers the druid, "The Ottotowans are a technologically and psi ... [buzz] advanced race from off world. I came here with them on a survey [click] vey mission. My chronograph was off-line after I and the ship crashed, so I don't know how lo[short burst of static]ng ago it was."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 10, 2008)

The druid nods and leads you back to the pit chamber.  The plant man looks grim as he comes upon the badgers body. He inspects the body briefly before rising with a sigh to lead you off out of the chamber "The badger was a true companion. My last request of him was to lead others to me when they came. The cycles continue and his spirit moves on now." At the pit chamber he pauses to look out over the pool at the bottom "Something has happened to the Earth nexus I established here. This does not bode well for the Water one remaining pure." He starts to step out carefully on the shorter path around the chamber, though you note it is not the one the badger led you around before.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 11, 2008)

"We did what we could for him, and he fought well.  His efforts insured we were able to free you."

Weylan looks at the slippery path around the pool, "Hmm, we may not be able to carry Thelso around the pool.  We nearly fell in the first time; and something foul lives there now."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2008)

The druid thumps his staff down onto the muddy ground and the vines that compose it begin to writhe, as do the roots that compose his "legs" and "feet." Before your eyes they extend and burrow into the ground, anchoring him, then start to grow and reach along the path and extending out a few feet over the edge. The vine tendrils stretch and crawl down the path, reaching and grasping, extending branching roots to anchor into the muddy earth as they go. It creates a stable-looking, wider walkway along the edge until they reach the opening on the other side. The vines burrow and anchor into the opposite side opening then grow still, their prodigious rapid growth finished. He turns to Weylan and the rest of the party "Nothing used to lair in this Elemental Earth nexus, there was no water mixing it and changing it to mud. What did you see below?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 11, 2008)

"As we fought here, some sort of ... tentacle ... lashed out and grabbed hold of a spear which it then dragged below the surface."

With NR's help, Weylan carries Thelso across the newly-widened path.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

Inamar nods. "And the water's not really water. So be careful not to touch it."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2008)

"If they have corrupted or damaged the Water nexus then I will need to encyst the dover until I have restored the grove and its circles. The Pool can be used as a divinatory aid to determine what is wrong with your companion as well as a cleanser and a focus for restorative life magics, but the invaders may have damaged it. Your companion has many bites upon him, tell me how he gained these wounds, they may be the source of his infirmity." He continues to lead you through the winding mud tunnells. He does not look happy to see the mud but says nothing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2008)

"Where did he get the bites?" Inamar asks. "Well, for starters, there were about a million rats. And then there were really BIG rats. And there was Bloodwhisker; also very ratty." 

She thinks.

"Didn't something bite his neck in the jungle? Oh wait, that was you, Weylan...sorry... Um."

"I think it was just the rats that bit him."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2008)

"Did they look like rats from nature or did they have supernatural aspects? While rats may be carriers of natural diseases, there are supernatural ones as well. Blood Whisker was empowered with fell magics by the Eye of Night, it is possible some of that was transmitted to his rat minions if he shared a sufficient mystical link to them. Your dover is showing signs of acute fever." He presses on.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2008)

"They acted with unnatural coordination, but they looked like regular rats to me."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

"No, that's not right," Inamar abruptly says to Weylan.

"Some of the big rats had a really...bad feeling around them. And glowy eyes. And remember? Sometimes my magic would just...stop...before it hurt them. Like there was something invisible around them that it had to burn through."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2008)

You come into the chamber with the dead goblin and centipede, water continues to trickle out of the smashed earth fountain leading out and down to the mud maze and then into the pit chasm.

The druid inspects the damage on the fountain and the runes along its edge. "They have damaged it severely, it will take time to repair. It can provide minor cleansing of his wounds but I will need to restore the fountain and its nexus before I can heal supernatural diseases. The dover is getting worse and I believe it is a disease empowered by the nether planes, a power that was passed into Bloodwhisker. I will need to act quickly and encyst him to stop its spread lest he die before I can truly work to combat such a disease. There are a few cherry trees sufficient for the task, we must bring him to the surface quickly." He leads the way out and up to the surface entrance.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 16, 2008)

Still carrying Thelso (with NR's help) Weylan follows the druid towards the surface.

Weylan nods to Inamar, "That's right, their eyes _were_ glowing.  I just didn't make much note of it during the battle."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2008)

Once upon the surface the druid thumps his staff onto the ground and the forest vegetation parts, forming a new twisting path through the bamboo forest. You journey down this path until you reach a grove of cherry trees of notable size. He says "Please wait while I converse with the trees." Flowers bloom upon his outstretched hands and he seems to root himself into the ground. There is a sound like the rustling of leaves and there is a feeling in the air, a thrumming. The heavy scent of blossoming flowers hangs in the air. The thrumming sensation goes on and on, seeming to emanate throughout the grove rising and falling. Eventually he nods to the trees and then turns back to you gesturing to one of the cherry trees. "This one has consented to encyst your companion and keep him until I can restore the grove's water nexus." There is a great splitting sound and a major branching of the tree near the core strains then tears apart opening to reveal a sappy hollow space sufficiently large enough to hold the dover if he is curled into a fetal position. "Place him inside."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 16, 2008)

With NR's help, Weylan places Thelso within the tree, hoping that it's for the best.

"There is one other issue I would ask you about.  On the way here I was poked by some sort of leaf-borne thorn that resembled an insect which has caused a persistent stiffness.  Perhaps some natural toxin or allergen carried by the thorn.  Would you take a look?"

Weylan then shows the druid the puncture wound on the back of his neck.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2008)

Sap flows over Thelso, drenching the dover's fur. The druid gestures with his staff and the spl;it portions of the tree flow back together, enveloping the dover entirely and removing him from sight. The druid chants and Inamar can see magic flow from him through his staff into the tree to surround where Thelso is.

When the ritual is finished and the tree once more whole the druid turns back to hear Weylan's request. The druid nods to the man and gestures for him to turn around. Viny fingers reach out to probe Weylan's neck, the flowers a soft contrast to the hard fibers of the vines. The druid casts a spell (minor Inamar can tell) and peers at Weylan's neck. "Yes. You have a stinging woodfly seed embedded in your flesh. Within a few days time it will form its own seedpod cyst. It will then feel like a small hard wooden knot under your skin. It will grow until it is ready to sprout, then it will burst from your host flesh in a spray of a thousand seed spores to be taken by the wind and scattered far and wide. It feeds off of warm blooded flesh at this stage of its development and you will feel increasingly weakened, though you are hale enough that it will not kill you. Some of my surviving fungal decantations from the fountain room can be used with the proper preparations and applications to provide it with alternative sustenance so that the drain upon your life force will not be permanent or as severe as it would be if it was drawing entirely from your life essence."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2008)

Inamar looks horrified.

"Can't we just...get it out of him?" she asks.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 17, 2008)

"Or would cutting it out or killing it cause more harm than good?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2008)

"An expert healer might be able to cut it out of him, but the embedded see is near the neck and backbone and doing so would pose other risks before even reaching the seedpod cyst. Stinging woodflies do not kill their hosts. He will be fine with the appropriate attentions and I can provide those."  

A raven flies down onto the Guardian's shoulder and he seems to converse with it. Others come and flock near to him, then they fly off in a great cacophonous cloud of black birds.

He heads back down into the underground chambers to personally oversee the damage wrought. The rats have mostly fled, leaving the eyeless corpse of Bloodwhisker Gannu. After inspecting other chambers the Guardian says there was evidence of two large rats, each in their own breeding pits. Bloodwhisker and the unnatural rat corpses he wishes to see burned, while the other rats and goblins are left for scavenging reptilian and insectile beasts that answer the call of the Guardian.

After talking further with you about the pool at the bottom of the pit, the Earth Nexus as calls it, he wards it off for now as he works on restoring the fountain, the Water Nexus. It seems that water from the smashed fountain caused the maze corriodor to go muddy and spilled down to the Earth nexus where it contaminated the site at the bottom of the chamber. There is an acidic ooze creature residing at the Earth nexus now, possibly created as a side effect of the activation and use of the Eye of Night. It cannot climb up and the Guardian plans to study it for now to attempt to gain greater insight, or at least to not remove it until he needs access to the Earth nexus again.

He talks with NR4ZN about the ottotowans and the warzoders tale. He works with Weylan, preparing fungal decantations and decoctions for him as the cyst hardens. He listens to reports of ravens and sends them off again. He works with Inamar to have her get used to the staff and to prepare for the ritual to transfer his staff to her. For Inamar it requires binding with what he calls a geasa to the staff and its purpose of restoring guardianship of the Eye of Night. The ritual will require witnesses and participants, and the Guardian asks NR4ZN and Weylan to participate at the time of the ritual though it will require a minor geasa of them as well as participants to keep the secrets of this druid site.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 18, 2008)

Weylan nods "In that case I'll just have to put up with it then."

He then volunteers to participate in the ritual as needed.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 20, 2008)

NR4ZN hesitates, hanging its head, "I would like to commit to the ritual without caveat. But there is a ... [clack] ... a problem. If commanded by lawful authority, I could be forced to reveal what should remain hidden. I would not volunteer such information willingly, but I am compelled to do act as programmed." For a moment it seems like the robot will say more, but it stops.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 23, 2008)

"I suppose that depends upon who you deem to be 'lawful authority'.  The location of this sanctuary is the dominion of this order of druids; so none outside their order should have the authority to command you to reveal it, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2008)

"So someone can order you to do something against your will, and you have to do it?" Inamar asks, aghast.

"That's awful! Can't...isn't there some way to fix you?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 24, 2008)

"Internal diagnostics show no errrrrrrrror in logic or moral neural network override routines. Serving lawful authority is an imperitive, not a problem to be fixed. At present, King Alagor is designated as the highest authority in the area. But should Athan Zee return to consciousness, or another Ottotowan be located, I am required to serve them."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 24, 2008)

The druid considers. "Thank you for alerting me to the issue. The grove is a fey realm and works within certain laws. Had you been part of the ritual as I had planned it but been knowingly unable to keep the secrets of the guardianship you would have weakened Inamar's bond to the Guardian staff and left a hole in its magics while drawing a curse upon yourself when you violated the geasa. If those who share in her quest participate in the ritual it will bond more powerfully with her and more of the magics I have grown within it will be accessible to her and be used more effectively to aid those who participate in the ritual. I will alter the ritual so that for you it instead binds your memories of the grove and its secrets here when you are outside. As I understand your conditions NR4ZN you are free to so agree and participate in the ritual in that manner and you cannot provide what you do not have. You will then be dependent upon your comrades as you work to fulfill the quest outside of the realm, you will have to rely upon your trust in them."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2008)

"Uh..." Inamar's eyes widen as a horrible thought occurs to her. "You said just now you had to anything an 'ottowan' says? But before, when you heard the description of that lizardy man, you said it sounded like an ottowan. So...what if it's an evil ottowan? Does that mean it could command you to fight us, or commit suicide or something?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 28, 2008)

"How precise is the memory lock ritual? There is no conflict in giving up access to knowledge of your grove. But the [pop] is not true of information about a possible surviving Ottotowan. If one of my creators is active here I must go to them.

And Inamar I understand your concern. But we do not have the full picture. The Ottotowans are not evil but are very advanced. If one of them, if it is one of them, does something that appears evil, it is due to factors we do not comprehend."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2008)

Inamar remains stubbornly unconvinced.

"They might not be evil the lot of them...but that doesn't mean one can't be evil. I mean look, it looks just like one, it has others like you fighting for it...but it grants horrible evil powers to rats, and tortures druids while stealing the most evil thing in the world," she remarks. "I think it's pretty evil, NZ."

"If it is, would it be able to make you hurt us? What if we ordered you not to?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2008)

The Guardian considers "The ritual will make your memories of here physical such that they can be left behind so that you can access them only when you return here. You must decide how much you can swear to aid Inamar in recovering the Eye of Night. If you do so the staff will attune to you as a full ritual participant, empower Inamar's bond more strongly, and allow Inamar's magic to more effectively channel through itself to aid you. Should you break the strictures and impair her quest the geasa will land upon you. If there is an unknown in your heart, you will bear the risk should you be untrue."

A raven flies over cawing to land upon the druid's viny shoulder. He bends an ear to it and it proceeds with a series of cawings and flappings of its wings with some bobs of its black feathered head.

The druid smiles and lifts his arm with the staff. The raven takes off.

"One of my fellow druids has answered my call and sent champions to help. They will be here shortly."

He lifts the viny staff and thumps it onto the ground. Instantly there is a rippling among the vegetation as if by a great wind and the plants part forming a new path among the bamboo forest that streaks outward in the direction the raven came from.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 31, 2008)

NR4ZN nods solemnly to the druid then turns back to Inamar. "I don't mean this as an insult, Inamar. But, from what I little I have in my databanks on humans, many become corrupt when they gain power. If that has been your experience, it makes sense that you would assume that other races are similar. Many are, but just as corruption is exceedingly rare amongst the Dover, it is unheard of amongst Ottotowans. I will do all that I can to protect you and the grove. However, I am certain that things are not exactly as they appear." A low hum accompanies the later half of the robot's remarks.


[sblock=voadam]NR4ZN may or may not be correct in its statement, but is programmed to believe it to be true.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2008)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> [sblock=voadam]NR4ZN may or may not be correct in its statement, but is programmed to believe it to be true.[/sblock]




NR [sblock]Sounds good.[/sblock]

A short time later down the path the raven flies back to alight once again upon the druid's shoulder.

A trio appears on the path following the raven. 

The first, a short, plain, unassuming young man dressed in a simple monk's garb.

The second is a tanned woman with the look of someone used to living in the wilds. There is an almost feral, animalistic aspect to her.

The third is humanoid in form only, orange fur with black stripes covers his powerful body and his broad scarred face is that of a jungle cat.

The druid lifts his staff and says "Hail and welcome, I am the Bloodthorne Guardian. I see you are here on behalf of Tuor Felagund. Thank you for answering my call. My grove has been violated by goblin raiders and they have made off with a dangerous prize. I will have need of champions to join in the quest to recover the Eye of Night. I bid you welcome to my grove.

(Thus ends Wildwood II, please continue at Wildwood III below).
Wildwood III


----------

